# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  آنتی ویرووس ایرانی

## Navid Asadi

سلام دوستان 
من چند وقتی که اسم آنتی ویروس ایرانی ایمن رو زیاد میشنوم.
اگه کسی اطلاعاتی رو در این رابطه داره کمکم کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## Mask

نظر شخصی من ....

----------


## joker

عمر این ویروسیاب از عمر ویروسیابهایی مثل NOD32 بیشتره

----------


## Nima NT

من یک نسخه از اون رو قبل ها خریده بودم , وقتی خواستم نصب کنم Avast بهش گیر داد که تروجانه !  :قهقهه:

----------


## Navid Asadi

دوباره سلام




> آشغاله.


این حرفتون چندان منطقی نیست...
لطفا چنتا دلیل ارائه بدید...
درست نیست که بی دلیل حرف شما رو قبول کنم...
تا جایی که میدونم رو ویروس هایی که تو ایران پخش میشن خیلی خوب عمل میکنه...




> وقتی خواستم نصب کنم Avast بهش گیر داد که تروجانه !


چندان خنده دار نیست ولی این گیر رو اکثر آنتی ویروس ها به هم میدن...

----------


## Nima NT

> چندان خنده دار نیست ولی این گیر رو اکثر آنتی ویروس ها به هم میدن...


شاید دلیل من که از آنتی ویروس ایرانی استفاده نمیکنم بر میگرده به این که دلم نمیخواد اطلاعاتم موش آزمایشگاهی برای شرکت های تولید کننده اون بشه.
اگر Avast و یا Kaspersky الان تو این رده قرار دارن , واقعا" زحمت کشیدن و زحمت هم میکشن ولی هر قدر هم میهن پرست باشیم باید قبول کنیم که بعضی از این شرکت های داخلی تلاش کافی رو در این مورد ندارن.
برای مثال زمانی که ویروس ... کل دانشگاه های ایران رو .... کرد , همگی بدون آپدیت داشتن مراحل تحقیقات رو سپری میکردن , اونجا کسپرسکی بود که راه حل ارائه داد , نه ایمن.
به همین دلیل من هیچ وقت ریسک نمیکنم که بیام از یه ضد ویروس ناشناس استفاده کنم , این مورد حتی در مورد خارجی هاش هم صادقه , من تا حالا فقط از کسپرسکی , نود و avast استفاده کردم و هیچ وقت به آنتی هایی نظیر Ashampo و ... اهمیتی ندادم , چون ریسک این موضوع فقط به عوض کردن یک ویندوز و تلف شدن 3 الی 4 ساعت ختم نمیشه.
الان چند درصد از سازمانهای دولتی ( اکثرا" از آنتی های وطنی استفاده میکنن ) مجهز به New Folder و Autorun هستن ؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> شاید دلیل من که از آنتی ویروس ایرانی استفاده نمیکنم بر میگرده به این که دلم نمیخواد اطلاعاتم موش آزمایشگاهی برای شرکت های تولید کننده اون بشه.
> اگر Avast و یا Kaspersky الان تو این رده قرار دارن , واقعا" زحمت کشیدن و زحمت هم میکشن ولی هر قدر هم میهن پرست باشیم باید قبول کنیم که بعضی از این شرکت های داخلی تلاش کافی رو در این مورد ندارن.
> برای مثال زمانی که ویروس ... کل دانشگاه های ایران رو .... کرد , همگی بدون آپدیت داشتن مراحل تحقیقات رو سپری میکردن , اونجا کسپرسکی بود که راه حل ارائه داد , نه ایمن.
> به همین دلیل من هیچ وقت ریسک نمیکنم که بیام از یه ضد ویروس ناشناس استفاده کنم , این مورد حتی در مورد خارجی هاش هم صادقه , من تا حالا فقط از کسپرسکی , نود و avast استفاده کردم و هیچ وقت به آنتی هایی نظیر Ashampo و ... اهمیتی ندادم , چون ریسک این موضوع فقط به عوض کردن یک ویندوز و تلف شدن 3 الی 4 ساعت ختم نمیشه.
> الان چند درصد از سازمانهای دولتی ( اکثرا" از آنتی های وطنی استفاده میکنن ) مجهز به New Folder و Autorun هستن ؟


سلام.شما که به این موضوع اهمیت میدید و فکر میکنید ایمن backdoor!!! داره میتونید تشریف بیارید شرکت مهندسی مهران رایانه و از نزدیک با تیم تولید این آنتی ویروس آشنا بشید. من فکر میکنم زمانی که راه حل برای ویروسهایی نظیر onehalf ارائه داد هیچ آنتی ویروسی حرف برای گفتن نداشت. شما میتونید سرعت سرچ این آنتی ویروس رو با مابقی آنتی ویروسهای مورد نظر چک کنید.بهتره در مورد صحبتهایی که میکنید حداقل یک تحقیق جزئی کرده باشید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## JaguarXF

backdoor داشتن کشک است. ندارد . هیچ کدوم ندارند. 
ولی نقدی که به یک آنتی ویروس ایرانی میشه داشت این هست که چرا مدیریتش نمیتونه از نفوذش در برخی دستگاهها استفاده کنه  تا حداقل داخل چهار تا کتاب فنی حرفه ای و کار دانش و هنرستان و غیره بجای استفاده از عکس آنتی ویروسهای نورتون و مک آفی از  این آنتی ویروس استفاده کنند تا حداقل اونجا اسمش به گوششون خورده باشه !

پینوشت: من اگر در آزمایشگاهم ابتدا ویروس آنفولانزی زرافه ای رو بسازم و داخل باغ وحشها پخش کنم . بعد فردا صبحش هم پادزهرش رو در اختیارشون قرار بدم دلیلی بر برتر بودن تکنولوژیکی آزمایشگاهم نداره!

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام.شما که به این موضوع اهمیت میدید و فکر میکنید ایمن backdoor!!! داره میتونید تشریف بیارید شرکت مهندسی مهران رایانه و از نزدیک با تیم تولید این آنتی ویروس آشنا بشید. من فکر میکنم زمانی که راه حل برای ویروسهایی نظیر onehalf ارائه داد هیچ آنتی ویروسی حرف برای گفتن نداشت. شما میتونید سرعت سرچ این آنتی ویروس رو با مابقی آنتی ویروسهای مورد نظر چک کنید.بهتره در مورد صحبتهایی که میکنید حداقل یک تحقیق جزئی کرده باشید.
> موفق باشید.


من نگفتم Backdoor داره , avast بهش چرا گیر داد به من مربوط نمیشه.
دلیل بنده این هست که ایران تنها در مقابل ویروسهای داخلی نیست که تهدید میشه و بررسی و به روز بودن برای مقابله با ویروسهای داخلی کافی نیست. این رو هم در نظر داشته باشیم که ایران ویروس نویس آنچنانی نداره و شاید یکی از دلایل قدرتمند جلوه دادن آنتی های ایرانی همین باشه.
اگر ملاکی وجود داشته باشه من ترجیح میدم ملاکم سازمانهای بین المللی باشن که آنتی ها رو باهم مقایسه میکنن و نه تجربیات شخصی و فردی.

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام




> هیچ وقت ریسک نمیکنم که بیام از یه ضد ویروس ناشناس استفاده کنم , این مورد حتی در مورد خارجی هاش هم صادقه , من تا حالا فقط از کسپرسکی , نود و avast استفاده کردم و هیچ وقت به آنتی هایی نظیر Ashampo و ... اهمیتی ندادم


من هم با شما موافقم.
من خودم تنها به کسپر سکی اطمینان دارم!
چرا همتون با هم جنگ دارین!
من نمی خوام تبلیغات کنم و...
من فقط قصدم اینه که تا در مورد چیزی تحقیق نکردم حرف نزنم...

من هم ملاکم برای سنجش مراکز معتبر هستش و قبول دارم ما از همجا تهدید میشیم نه فقط از داخل...
ولی باید همجانبه قضاوت کنیم...
من همیشه گفتم و میگم کسپر سکی بهترینه ولی همیشگی نیست...
گهی زین به پشت و گهی پش به زین
شاید فردا ایمن یا هر آنتی دیگه ای حرف اول رو بزنه...
برای همین هم که شده ما نباید احساساتی قضاوت کنیم...

من تا حالا با ایمن کار نکردم ولی تا جایی که میدونم سرعتش خوبه و تازگی ها هم قابلیت آپدیت از طریق اینترنت رو بهتر کرده...
ولی بحث خوبی ادامش بدید...

----------


## Mask

سلام خسته نباشید.
الان از سر کار اومدم...
راستشو بخاید هیچ آنتی ویروسی بدرد نمی خوره(تهشو بهتون گفتم)
من برا تفریح گاهی وقتا میشینم و یه سری فایل هوشمند با الگوریتم خودم طراحی می کنم.(البته گفتم فایل که کسی فکر بد نکنه :خجالت: )
من تا حالا نزدیک به 30-40 تا فایل نوشتم که هیچ کدوم از آنتی ویروسها اصلا محلش ندادن... چه برسه که پاک کنند. اما را ستشو اگه بگم این bitdefender تا حالا یکی دوتا فایلهامو شناخته.
و در مورد ایمن:



> میتونید تشریف بیارید شرکت مهندسی مهران رایانه و از نزدیک با تیم تولید این آنتی ویروس آشنا بشید.


دوست عزیز : آخه این چه آنتی ویروسیه که در عرض چند ثانیه remove میشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> backdoor داشتن کشک است. ندارد . هیچ کدوم ندارند. 
> ولی نقدی که به یک آنتی ویروس ایرانی میشه داشت این هست که چرا مدیریتش نمیتونه از نفوذش در برخی دستگاهها استفاده کنه تا حداقل داخل چهار تا کتاب فنی حرفه ای و کار دانش و هنرستان و غیره بجای استفاده از عکس آنتی ویروسهای نورتون و مک آفی از این آنتی ویروس استفاده کنند تا حداقل اونجا اسمش به گوششون خورده باشه !
> 
> پینوشت: من اگر در آزمایشگاهم ابتدا ویروس آنفولانزی زرافه ای رو بسازم و داخل باغ وحشها پخش کنم . بعد فردا صبحش هم پادزهرش رو در اختیارشون قرار بدم دلیلی بر برتر بودن تکنولوژیکی آزمایشگاهم نداره!


 دوست عزیز این پینوشت شما خیلی الکی بود.اینقدر بیکار نیستند که بیان خودشون ویروس!!!! بنویسند. در ضمن در رابطه با دستگاههای دولتی که فرمودید خودتون هم تو ایران زندگی میکنید و روند این موضوعی که فرمودید رو کاملا در جریانید.!!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> سلام خسته نباشید.
> الان از سر کار اومدم...
> راستشو بخاید هیچ آنتی ویروسی بدرد نمی خوره(تهشو بهتون گفتم)
> من برا تفریح گاهی وقتا میشینم و یه سری فایل هوشمند با الگوریتم خودم طراحی می کنم.(البته گفتم فایل که کسی فکر بد نکنه)
> من تا حالا نزدیک به 30-40 تا فایل نوشتم که هیچ کدوم از آنتی ویروسها اصلا محلش ندادن... چه برسه که پاک کنند. اما را ستشو اگه بگم این bitdefender تا حالا یکی دوتا فایلهامو شناخته.
> و در مورد ایمن:
> 
> دوست عزیز : آخه این چه آنتی ویروسیه که در عرض چند ثانیه remove میشه.


 ببخشید اگه میزان سنجش آنتی ویروس خوب از نظر شما طولانی بودن زمان حذفه ما به تیم تحلیل پیشنهاد میدیم تمامی فایلهای ویندوز رو هنگام نصب داخل فولدر ایمن کپی کنند تا زمان حذفش 10 دقیقه طول بکشه !!!

----------


## HadiDelphi

درسته من حرف آقای حمیدرضاصادقیان رو قبول دارم
من شخصا کمابیش از روند تولید این آنتی ویروس با خبر هستم و اگه از حق نگذریم در مقابل بعضی از ویروس ها خیلی پر قدرت تر از سایر آنتی ها عمل میکنه

----------


## Navid Asadi

من شنیدم که سرعت سیستم رو کند نمی کنه،درسته؟(بدون تعصب و تبلیغات بحث کنید، لطفا)
راستی سرعت آپدیت اینترنتش چطوره؟

----------


## Nima NT

> من شنیدم که سرعت سیستم رو کند نمی کنه،درسته؟(بدون تعصب و تبلیغات بحث کنید، لطفا)
> راستی سرعت آپدیت اینترنتش چطوره؟


در مورد سرعت سیستم از حق نگذریم خوب عمل کرده , من که افت سرعت چندانی ندیدم.
در مورد سرعت آپدیدت هم بستگی داره , دو سه بار حسابی کلافم کرد ولی چند باری هم خیلی سریع به روز شد.
در کل نمیگم آنتی ویروس بدی هست , میگم کار برای بهبود و حضور در بازارهای جهانی زیاد داره.

----------


## Navid Asadi

خوش حال شدم خلاصه یکی بدون تعصب حرف زد.




> میگم کار برای بهبود و حضور در بازارهای جهانی زیاد داره.


خوب کسپرسکی هم از اول  کسپرسکی نبود...
دموی از اش هست؟

----------


## Navid Asadi

بهر حال اینجا ایران هستش و تحریم شدیم...
تا حالا تو مقایسه های جهانی شرکت کرده؟

----------


## Nima NT

> دموی از اش هست؟


چون قفلی که داره چند باری به شدت مورد عنایت برادران کراکر قرار گرفته دیگه دموی کامل که بتونه ملاک تصمیم گیری باشه در دسترس عموم قرار نگرفته , تو سایت خودش یه Cleaner داره که فوق العاده ساده هست و زمین تا آسمون با نرم افزار اصلی فرق داره.



> تا حالا تو مقایسه های جهانی شرکت کرده؟


متاسفانه خیر و همین موضوع هست که من کاربر رو در استفاده از اون نگران میکنه , چون تاحالا محک نخورده. :افسرده:

----------


## scarce

چرا به جایی که از این آنتی ویروس ایرانی پشتیبانی کنید دارید زیر پاشو خالی می کنید ؟

نمی دونم چرا فکر می کنید کسپر و avast و nod32 و ... خیلی بهترند .

و نکته ی بعدی چرا فکر می کنید تو ایران ویروس نویس  قوی نیست!!
به ویروس های new folder یه نگاه بندازید یا به ویروس های ... 
آیا فکر می کنید  avast یا آنتی دیگه چگونه از شر این ویروس خلاص شدند ؟

کسی نمی دونه ؟

من بهتون میگم ..
یه نمونه از این ویروس با طریقه از بین بردن این ویروس برای شرکت ها ی آنتی ایمیل شد و در اختیار شرکت ها قرار گرفت و در نتیجه به دیتابیس آنتی ها اظافه شد فکرشو بکنید  اگه در روز 10 تا نفر از این کار ها بکنند چی میشه ؟


پس منظورمو گرفتید من میگم برای پیشرفت این شرکت ایرانی بیایم از این طریق کمکش کنیم تا بهترین دیتا بیس رو داشته باشه پس از این بعد زیر پای همدیگه رو خالی نکنیم دوستان

----------


## Navid Asadi

احسنت یا به قول دوستمون درود
حرف دل من رو زدی...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام.بالاخره دوستان به جای صحبتهای به چالش کشنده به مباحث علمی روی اوردند که جای بسی امیداواریست. خدمت دوستان عارضم بنده در شرکت مهران رایانه همین انتی ویروس ایمن مشغول به کار هستم و جز تیم برنامه نویسی سیستم مالی هم هستم. با تیم تولید و پشتیبانی ایمن هم اشنایی کامل دارم.از روند رشد اون هم کاملا باخبر هستم. ما در نمایشگاه بین المللی سال 87 از دوستان زیادی تقاضای همکاری کردیم. ولی متاسفانه هیچ کدوم جوابی نداند. خود بنده با 4 نفر از دوستانی که در این زمینه سوال داشتند حدود 1 ساعت صحبت کردم در اون ازدحام حتی دعوت به کار کردیم ولی قبول نکردند.فقط میگفتند انتی ویروس خارجی. در صورتی که برای بعضی از آنتی ویروسهای خارجی ویروس نویسان ابتدا یک نسخه از ویروسشون رو برای اونا ارسال میکنند بعد منتشر میکنند. ولی ما باید بنشینیم تا یکی این ویروس جدید رو بدستمون برسونه. حتی بعضی از افراد هستند به طور افتخاری برای انتی ویروسهای خارجی تحلیل ویروس میکنند ولی ایا تو ایران کسی برای پیشرفت کشورش حاضر به اینکار هست؟ در صورتیکه با همین آنتی ویروس در نمایشگاه سبیت آلمان نیز شرکت کردیم.در جیتکس دبی نیز شرکت کردیم. در اکثر سالها در نمایشگاه داخلی خودمون شرکت کردیم. وارد بحث سیاسی نمیشم چون خود دوستان از ارائه پروژه در سطح کلان اطلاع !!! دارند.
آنتی ویروس ایمن نسخه نمایشی دوماهه داره که از طریق اینترنت هم بروز میشه . به صورت رایگان هست. ما در نمایشگاه 10000 نسخه پخش کردیم.ولی همین نسخه ازمایشی هم کسی نمیگرفت. درهرصورت هنوز هم این شرکت تمایل همکاری با افراد حرفه ای رو داره حتی خودش اموزشهای لازم رو هم برای اینکار میده.
شما به نحوه پاکسازی ویروس virut نگاه کنید.من خودم به این ویروس الوده شدم اون زمان ایمن نمیشناخت و بیت دیفندر شناسایی میکرد.ولی بعد از پاکسازی مجبور به نصب مجدد ویندوز و تمامی برنامه هام شدم!!!.ولی روی یک سیستم دیگه با ایمن بعدا پاکسازی رو انجام دادم هیچ فایل اجرایی اسیب ندید. همین مطلب در مورد jeefo هم صدق میکنه.
بازم اگر مطلبی بود بنده در خدمتتون هستم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Nima NT

حرفهای شما کاملا" درسته و گاهی بد بینی که من نسبت به این آنتی ویروس رو دارم , خیلی ها در سطح وسیع تری دارن ولی متاسفانه این مشکل تنها شرکت شما نیست , مشکل خیلی از شرکت ها هست و شاید دلیلش هم شرکتهایی هستن که ( اسم نمیبرم ) نرم افزار MoleBox رو تغییر قیافه میدن و به اسم قفل نرم افزاری میدن به خورد ملت , اینها هستن که باعث میشن حتی اگر یک شرکت درست کار میکنه یا لااقل میخواد که درست کار کنه , نتونه.

----------


## Mask

> پس منظورمو گرفتید من میگم برای پیشرفت این شرکت ایرانی بیایم از این طریق کمکش کنیم تا بهترین دیتا بیس رو داشته باشه پس از این بعد زیر پای همدیگه رو خالی نکنیم دوستان


ای ول منم اینو قبول دارم.
آقای صادقیان شرمنده نمی دونستم از بچه های ایمن هستی(خوبه حرف بدی نزدم :خجالت: )
راستش منظورم از ریمو آسان  این بود که در عرض چند ثانیه دیسیبل شد و از کار انداختمش.
فکر نمی کنم nod یا بیت دفندر به راحتی دیسیبل بشن.
و یه نظر:
از این مباحث بهتره به جای جبهه گیری و تو جیح بیایم و ضعف ها رو کنترل کنیم.



> طور افتخاری برای انتی ویروسهای خارجی تحلیل ویروس میکنند ولی ایا تو ایران کسی برای پیشرفت کشورش حاضر به اینکار هست؟


من خودم نوکرتم یه ایمیلی چیزی بده تا زا فردا برات ویروس های جدید رو بفرستم.



> در اون ازدحام حتی دعوت به کار کردیم


اگه آبدارچی بخواید من هستم :لبخند گشاده!: .
من دوست دارم برا رشد برنامه نویسی در ایران کمک کنم.

----------


## Nima NT

> راستش منظورم از ریمو آسان  این بود که در عرض چند ثانیه دیسیبل شد و از کار انداختمش.
> فکر نمی کنم nod یا بیت دفندر به راحتی دیسیبل بشن.


بله دوست عزیزمون این رو درست میگن , در مقابل DLL injection و حتی Code Injection بسیار ضعیف عمل میکنه.

----------


## EleRam

سلام
وارد بحث حرفه ای نمی شم چون به درازا کشیده می شه :دی اما یه چند نکته رو خواستم که بگم:
راستش رو بخواین من تا همین چند روز پیش نظر مثبتی بهش نداشتم که هیچ! علیه اون هم حرف می زدم ! (خدا منو ببخشه؛ باور کنید پشیمان شدم !). اما وقتی که حرف های دوستمون، آقای صادقیان رو شنیدم کلا دید متفاوتی نسبت بهش پیدا کردم. اما آقای صادقیان عزیز! آیا به نظر شما یه حرفه ای کامپیوتر (خصوصا کسانی که در حیطه نرم افزاری تخصص دارند) امنیت سیستم خودشون رو به همین راحتی در اختیار یک برنامه غیر حرفه ای و نا آشنا می سپارند؟! (حالا چه ایرانی و چه غیره.)
من به شخصه اگه قرار باشه چنین کاری بکنم، قبلش دو کار انجام میدم!. اول یک نسخه اش رو، روی سیستم پسر کوچیکم و یک نسخه رو روی Virtual System خودم که زیاد برام مهم نیست، نصب می کنم. بعد از چند ماه که عملکرد رو بازبینی کردم و مطمئن شدم، رسما ً واسه خودم استفاده می کنم.
(من هنوز ازدواج هم نکردم پس بچه هم ندارم و فقط مثال زدم ها یه وقت فکر نکنین ....  :خجالت:   :لبخند گشاده!: )

اما در مورد Remove یا بهتر بگیم، Disable شدن آنتی، من ایمن رو سیخ نکردم اما  همین آواست رو ببینید! اینقدر Shell Protection داره که پیر آدمو در میاره! باز هر پروسه هم که واسه این کار گذاشته اینقدر در مقابل Injection ها قوی هست که... . 

من قبلا که با آنتی های دیگه مثل کسپر، نود و... کار می کردم، روزی ده بار با ویروس های جدید، Disable می شدن ! اما   آواست که الان دیگه چند ساله دارم استفاده می کنم فقط یه بار Disable شده...

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.با تشکر از اظهار محبت دوستان. اگر کسی هم تمایل داشت پی ام بده تا ادرس بدم تشریف بیاره شرکت تا بیشتر باهم آشنا بشیم.ببینید من و هیچ برنامه نویسی در این عالم هستی نمیتونه ادعا کنه که برنامه اش بدون ایراد هست. اگر اینطوری بود در ساختار مهندسی نرم افزار اینهمه راهکار برای بررسی مجدد نرم افزار و رفع ایراد آن پدیدار نمی شد.
من هم قبول دارم برای رسیدن به سطح آنتی ویروسهایی مثل کسپرسکی زمان زیادی لازمه ولی نیاز به همکاری افراد حرفه ای هم داریم.وقتی درخواست میکنیم کسی نمیاد یا پیشنهادهای خیلی متفاوت دارن، با این اوصاف باید مثلا شب که خوابیدیم دست بکشیم روی سورس آنتی ویروس(روی مانیتور) بعد بگیم نازی عزیز دلم. فردا صبح باید 10000 تا ویروس رو به دیتابیس خودت اضافه کنی.در مقابل inejction ویروسها باید مقابله کنی و...
دوستان همه بزرگوارن.هرکسی تمایل داشت پی ام بده بنده در خدمتشم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## joker

آقای صادقیان ، اینی که میگم نه به چشم بد بهش نگاه کنید آ ، از پست اول فکر کنم بتونید بفهمید نیت اصلی من در مورد آنتی ویروس ایمن شدیدا + هست و به عنوان یک افتخار ایرانی بهش نگاه میکنم
اما ایرادات اولیه »
گفتین که 



> در صورتی که برای بعضی از آنتی ویروسهای خارجی ویروس نویسان ابتدا یک نسخه از ویروسشون رو برای اونا ارسال میکنند بعد منتشر میکنند. ولی ما باید بنشینیم تا یکی این ویروس جدید رو بدستمون برسونه. حتی بعضی از افراد هستند به طور افتخاری برای انتی ویروسهای خارجی تحلیل ویروس میکنند ولی ایا تو ایران کسی برای پیشرفت کشورش حاضر به اینکار هست؟


من الان یک پکیج ایمن آنتی ویروس Gold Edition  جلوم هست  
پشتش این نوشته شده :
به علت ارتباط گسترده تیم پشتیبانی ضد ویروس ایمن با کاربران ، ویروسهای شایع  در بازار نرم افزار ایران  خیلی سریع به این آزمایشگاه رسیده و ضد ویروس آن در اسرع وقت آماده میگردد.

این از این اما در مورد ادامه مشکلات...
این که توی سی دی بچ فایل به عنوان کمک آنتی ویروس وجود داشته باشه خیلی ضایع هست
آخه Attrib.exe -a -r -s -h واقعا نیازه ؟!؟ یعنی اینقدر ضعف برنامه نویسی دارید ؟

بماند که روی کامپیوتر من اصلا اجرا نمیشه ! ؟ 



> با استفاده از گزینه *My Computer* وارد درایو سی‌دی و پس از آن وارد فولدر*  Imen-Windows* شده و بر روی آیكون فایل *ImenVFW.exe* دوبار كلیك كنید.


اصلا چنین فولدری که توی هلپ نرم افزار گفته شده روی سی دی وجود نداره !
خلاصه 

فایل آتورانش هم که اجرا میشه هیچ کاری غیر از اضافه کردن منو"شروع" به جای استارت ویندوز و اجرای شل ویندزو bartpe که دستکاری شده نمیکنه.
تازه گزینه ای برای close هم نداره ، باید باc+a+d ببندمش /

خوب شد پول بابت ندادم ، از یکی دوستان قرض گرفتم تست کنم :)

سوالات :
این آنتی ویروس آیا VMداخلی دارد ؟
این آنتی ویروس تا چه حد توانائی تشخیص ویروسهای ناشناخته را دارد ؟ ( بر اساس همون VM اگر دارد ؟)

----------


## scarce

همانطور که می دونید ضعف در تمام نرم افزار ها وجود داره چه قیمتش 1000 تومان باشه چه قیمتش 1000000 تومان باشه .

چون به دست یک انسان ساخته شده است پس هیچ چیز نمی تونه کامل باشه .

باور کنید من بیشتر آنتی ویروس ها رو سیستم خودم نصب کردم ولی باز مشکل داشتند ( نسخه ی اصل )
روی سیستم من ویروس های اتوران و از این جور ویروس به هیچ عنوان اجرا نمیشه چون با برنامه ای که نوشتم تونستم باعث از بین بردنشون بشم . 
با اینکه آنتی ویروس های مختلفی مثل avast , Nod32 , Panda , ... رو سیستمم نصب کردم قادر به شناسایی اینجور ویروس نمیشه یه چند تایی رو میشناسه  ویروس KAZME_GHEYZ و NEW و3 یا 4 دیگه رو میشناسه .

ویروس های مشابه jeefo رو جدیدا پیشرفته تر و سرعتش هم بیشتر شده نمی تونید با ویروس های avast و nod32 و.. حتی شناسایی کنید چه برسه فایل های آلوده به ویروس رو تعمییر کنید آیا این ضعف نیست  آیا برنامه نویس های این شرکت ها حرفه ای نیستند.؟ پس چرا ضعف دارند ؟

پس ضعف در همه جا وجود داره ولی من می خوام  همه ی دوستان حرفه ای از این شرکت پشتیانی کنید و بهشون امید بدید .اینجوری می تونیم پیشرفت کنیم و به جای استفاده از آنتی ویروس های خارجی از آنتی ویروس قوی و مطمئن تر استفاده کنید 

در ضمن مواظب آنتی ویروس های خارجی هم باشید !

همین نود 32 که خیلی هم معروف هست بعضی از اطلاعات کاربران رو برای شرکت خودش ارسال می کنه حالا بگذریم ..

----------


## Nima NT

> ویروس های مشابه jeefo رو جدیدا پیشرفته تر و سرعتش هم بیشتر شده نمی تونید با ویروس های avast و nod32 و.. حتی شناسایی کنید چه برسه فایل های آلوده به ویروس رو تعمییر کنید آیا این ضعف نیست آیا برنامه نویس های این شرکت ها حرفه ای نیستند.؟ پس چرا ضعف دارند ؟


ضعف همیشه وجود داشته اون چیزی که مهمه احساس مسئولیت در برابر ضعف هست , همین Nod توی چند نسخه به اینجا رسید ؟ قصد بدی ندارم ولی متاسفانه آنتی ویروس ایمن خیلی روی نسخه های قبلی خودش داره مانور میکنه که این اصلا" خوب نیست.



> پس ضعف در همه جا وجود داره ولی من می خوام همه ی دوستان حرفه ای از این شرکت پشتیانی کنید و بهشون امید بدید .اینجوری می تونیم پیشرفت کنیم و به جای استفاده از آنتی ویروس های خارجی از آنتی ویروس قوی و مطمئن تر استفاده کنید


بله درسته باید به هم امید داد تا پیشرفت کرد ولی با این حرفها نمیشه به جایی رسید , من پیشنهاد میکنم مسئولین شرکت مهران رایانه به دنبال شرکت در آزمون های بین المللی باشن , اگر اونجا رتبه بیارن من یکی از اولین کاربراشون خواهم بود ( شایدم اولین شهداشون  :لبخند گشاده!:  )



> همین نود 32 که خیلی هم معروف هست بعضی از اطلاعات کاربران رو برای شرکت خودش ارسال می کنه حالا بگذریم ..


 خوب شما که میگی نباید شرکت ها رو کوبید چرا همچین حرفی میزنی , لااقل دلیل بیار.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت دوستان.مواردی که مطرح شد چیزهای قشنگی هست و دوستان به نکته های قشنگی اشاره میکنند.
اگر منظور شما از vm استفاده از الگوریتمهای هوشمند هست بله ایمن هم از این روش استفاده میکنه من تو بعضی از ویروسها خودم بهش برخوردم .چون موضوع مال چند سال پیش هست خاطرم نیست.
ولی اینکه بخوام شخصا این موضوع رو تست کنم نه وقتی روی این موضوع نگذاشتم.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید تشریف بیارید شرکت و موراد فنی رو خودتون سوال کنید.
در مورد این مواردی هم که فرمودید خودم بررسی میکنم.مثلا ما فایل regrepair روی cd گذاشتیم که پس از پاکسازی رجیستری رو ترمیم کنه . ولی در موارد مشابه مانند ویروسی که فایل svohost رو ایجاد میکرد آنتی ویروس کسپرسکی ویروس رو پاک کرد ولی کلید رجیستری اون رو نه.که این سبب شد هروقت ویندوز میاد بالا یک پیغام خطا بده. در ثانی اثاری که ویروس روی رجیستری ایجاد میکنه از قبیل غیر فعال کردن لیست پروسس ها ، رجیستری ، folder option هیچکدوم از اینارو بر نمیگردونه.در مورد این ویروس جدید و خوشگل kido خیلی جالبه کسپرسکی اگه سیستم الوده باشه نمیتونه پاکش کنه. اگرم الوده نباشه کول دیسکی وصل کنید که الوده هست کسپرسکی پشت سرهم پیغام میده اخرم سیستم الوده میشه!!!
بازم موردی بود بنده در خدمتم.
موفق باشید

----------


## 1485159

میشه یه عکس از محیط برنامه بزاری؟؟
هرچند که من 8 ماهی میه که آنتی نزدم.....

----------


## د. محمد عطار

خوب، تمام حرف وگفته های دوستان را خواندم ...

من فقط تجربه شخصی خودم را می گم

چندی پیش یک ویروس لعنتی سیستمم را الوده کرد؛ اون وقت کاسپر گذاشته بودم؛ خودم ویروس رو کشف کردم؛ فایلش رو جدا کردم وبه شرکت کاسپر فرستادم ...
تا دو هفته بعد هم ابدیتش نیامد
بعد از یک هفته تقریبا ابدیت اون در اواست امد
اما از کاسپر خبری نبود.... این شد که سراغ اواست رفتم

http://www.virustotal.com/
همه انتی ویروس ها همه ویروس را را نمی شناسن؛ دلیلش هم سایت بالاست؛ اما موفق ترین انتی ویروس اونی که بزرگ ترین بانک اطلاعات یا زرنگ ترین مکانیسم داشته باشه

برای بانک اطلاعات شاید پخش کردن نرم افزار به شکل مجانی -مثل اواست- راه حل خوبی باشه؛ بالاخره بعضی ها که - نیمه حرفه ای هستند- مثل من یه سری فایل گزارش می کنن
یک راه حل دیگه ؛ که اروزی دیدنش در تمامی انتی ویروس ها هستم؛ یک گزینه در منوی فایل ها؛ تا بتوانم یک فایل را بلوک کنم؛ وانتی ویروس تمامی نمونه های آن را بلوک کند ... وحتد از حافظه هم بلوک کنه
شاید این گزینه به بانک اطلاعاتی ویروس کمک کنه

درباره مکانیسم های هوشمند؛ اگه آقای صادقیان توضیح بده؛ همه استفاده می کنن ...
وشاید کسای که درگیر مسائل شغلی و... نشده ند؛ پیشنهاد وفکرهای تازه داشته باشن ...
---

بنظرم؛ اگه ایمن یا چیزی دیگه خوب باشه؛ همیشه مشهور نمی شه؛ وبر ای همین (خوبیتش) رو کم کم از دست می ده ... برای همین شرکت اواست ورژن مجانی گذاشت ... تا هم مشهور بشه؛ وهم خوبیتش را حفظ کنه ...
ایمن چه کرد؟
نمایشگاه جتکس یا غیره کافی نیست؛ شاید حضور آقای صادقیان اینجا مفیدتر باشد (به دلیل اینکه من قبلا ایمن را نمی شناختم؛ واگر کسی (در تالار حرفه ای انتقاد می کرد؛ کسی جواب فنی وحرفه ای نمی داد) ... (شاید اگه کمتر پیشنهاد کنه که برای سؤال بریم تهران از دفتر شرکت سؤال کنیم؛ :) )

حضور شرکت ( با رعایت شرایط چنین) در تالارهای تخصصی غیر فارسی - به نظر بنده- خیلی مفید خواهد بود؛ مثل http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com
که همه جور نرم افزار را حرفه ای بررسی می کنن ...
وبارها همین -عرب ها- :) - مشکلات امنیتی کشف کردن؛ وبرای همه جور نرم افزار کرک ساختن ...
خیلی از ماها افتخار هر کشوری در خاور (از جمله ایران) افتخار خود می دانیم ... پس ایمن می توانست برای خود براحتی بیشتر جا باز کند؛ که نمی دانم در این مورد چقدر موفق بود ...

----------


## د. محمد عطار

آقای صادقایان ...
برای انتی ویروس شما  تاپیک درست کردم
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/in...owtopic=199827

اسمشو هم (مناعه) گذاشتم :) :) به همون معنای (ایمن)

ببینم جی میگن ...

----------


## Nima NT

این که خیلی بد شد , اینجا English Section نداره ؟!  :ناراحت:

----------


## joker

سلام
والا من وقت ندارم به پروژه های خودم برسم ، نمیتونم تا شرکت مهران رایانه بیام :) ولی خوب شد شما را اینجا گیرکشیدیم ( یختونو گرفتیم یه کم اشکالات این آنتی ویروس را بهتون بتونیم بگیم که به همکارانتون منتقل کنید تا شاهد یک آنتی ویروس در حد جهانی باشیم...
در مورد بچ فایل ( از نظر من مهم نیست که فرمت فایل چی باشه ، مهم نتیجه کار هست) ولی وقتی به عنوان مثال دستوری مثل attrib با تمام پارامترها اجرا میشه ، تمامی فایلها در تمامی فولدرها و ساب فولدرها خواص اصلی خودشون را از دست میدهند و این از نظر کار حرفه ای یک اشکال محسوب میشه ( تغییر خواص فایلها ) شاید در حالت معمول اصلا مهم هم نباشه 
در مورد تغییرات رجیستری هم من متوجه نشدم بازم منظورتون را ، یه کلید توی رجیستری حذف کردن هم میتونه توی دل خود آنتی ویروس باشه چرا اینشکلی اومده ؟ ... 
به نظر من کار را خیلی بی کلاس کرده  :بامزه:  به همکارات بگو بابا زشته آنتی ویروس در سال 2009 با بچ فایل کار کنه ( حداقل اگزه مینوشتن برا حفظ ظاهر هم که شده )

پیوست » من تاحالا تو عمرم با آنتی ویروس کسپر کار نکردم فقط تعریفشو شنیدم :)

پیوست2: آنالیز فایلهای آپدیت آنتی ویروسهای دیگه میتونه کمک بسیار زیادی به سرعت عمل جمع آوری و آپدیت لیست ویروسهای جدید داشته باشه
پیوست 3: در مورد vm این آنتی ویروس اگه میشه اطلاعات تکمیلی بزارید. اگه داشته باشه باید جالب باشه ( من امکان اچرای این آنتی ویروس را با سی دی اورجینالش را هم ندارم  :افسرده: 
پیوست4: همین مونده آخر عمری عربها بیان کمک ما !!!!! !!!!!   پول میدن یه تکنیک را میخرن به اسم خودشون پابلیک میکنن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

بابت اظهار نظرات دوستان تشکر میکنم و همین که نظرات سازنده میدن و برای ارتقا کشورمون تلاش میکنند قابل تقدیره. ببینید خدمتتون عرض کردم من زیاد وارد جزئیات برنامه نویسی آنتی ویروس ایمن نشدم. شما برای سوالاتتون تاجایی که بنده اطلاعات داشته باشم همینجا در اختیار میگذارم. اگرم نبود فقط کافیه شما با شرکت تماس بگیرید و با بخش فنی شرکت در مورد آنتی ویروس سوال کنید که به راحتی جوابگوتون خواهند بود.
هر چقدر تعداد ویروسهای ارسالی به شرکت بیشتر باشه سرعت بروز رسانی ها بیشتر میشه. حتی دوستان بتونن برای خود منم ارسال کنند من با بخش انتی ویروس هماهنگی میکنم و در دیتابیس برنامه سریع اضافه میکنیم.در رابطه با نقطه ضعفها هم هرکسی اشکالی در کار میبینه به من بگه من خودم انتقال میدم و سعی میکنم جوابشو همین جا بدم.
این بحث رجیستری هم که فرمودید داریم در نسخه های بعدی به خود انتی ویروس اضافه میکنیم که دیگه از بی کلاسی هم در بیاد.
دوباره از تمامی دوستان تشکر میکنم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## د. محمد عطار

برادر عزيز joker

اتفاقاً من عمداً تالار عرب ها را گذاشتم؛ به گمانم برنامه نویس ها افراد منطقی هستند؛ ومی دونن در دنیای امروزی عرب وفارس وترک و.... همه می تونن آموزش ببینن؛ با افراد حرفه ای ومتخصص در هر جا تبادل نظر کنن؛ وحتی خود متخصص بشن ... مشکلات امنیتی کشف کنن وبرای سود دیگران راه حل پیشنهاد کنن؛ یا اینکه ( مثل خیلی از جهان سومی ها) از اون بهره نادرست ببرن ...
فکر می کردم این طرز تفکر ناشیانه ی تو مخصوصَ روستاهای دور افتاده آدم ندیده باشه؛ که متاسفانه از شهر تاریخی وفرهنگی اصفهان در اومد؛ کمی عجیبه ... که فرهنگ جند هزار ساله یه دفعه اینجور نابود بشه ...

به هر حال؛ برنده جایزه نوبل در فیزیک چند سال پیش یک عرب مصری بود؛ لابد به گمان تو اون هم تکنیک ودانش خریده؛ وباسمش پخش کرده ... اسمش هم احمد زویل ـه؛ می تونی سرچ کنی
خود بنده از هلوهای شیرین وآبدار کویرهای عربستان خوردم؛ پیشرفت های عربستان در کشاورزی -حتی اگر بخشی از آن خریدنی باشه- بازهم جابی ستودن داره؛ چرا که به نفع خودش وملتش شد ...  همانطور که همه می دونن پیشرفت اتمی ایران هم همش ایرانی خالص نیست ...
همین عربستان که چند دهه پیش بزرگترین وارد کننده گندم بود؛ الان صادر کننده شد ...

در زمینه IT ؛ خودم شرکتی می شناسم؛ که صاحبش رو هم شخصا می شناسم؛ در زمینه ارائه خدمات ایمنی به بانک های بین المللی مشغول است؛ یکی از افراد به نام در سطح جهان ... ایشان متولد یکی از روستاهای کشور عربیه؛ از بحرین

یه دو سال پیش؛ یه جوون عرب از همین بیابون وکویر عربستان سایت مایکروسوفت رو هک کرد

نمی دونم از کجا بگم؛ اما اگه راستشو بخوای؛ من بیش از ده سال در کشور عربی زندگی کردم؛ هیچ تفاوتی بین جوون های اونجا واینجا ندیدم؛ بجز اینکه جوون های اینجا بیشترشون دنیا ندیده اند...
همه جا هم افراد لوطی ودخترباز و.... هست؛ که معلوم نیست اینجا هم بیشتر نباشه

اگه گذرت به کشور همسایه؛ امارات خورد؛ می فهمی ایرانی ها بخش کوچک از این دنیای بزرگ هستن؛ هیچ امتیاز خاصی نسبت به هندیها؛ چینی ها؛ مصری ها؛ عراقی ها و...... ندارن
اگر با شهروندان همه دنیایی این کشور صمیمی شدی -که شاید برایت سخت باشد- ازشون بپرس نظرشان درباره ایرانی های چیست؛ من می دانم؛ اما جواب را در کتاب ایران وایرانیان بخوان ...
این کتاب سفرنامه دکتر یاکوب ادوارد پولاکـ ـه؛ پزشک اطریشی که امیر کبیر برای آموزش علوم جدید به ایران اورد؛ وبه گفته خودش: دوست آمد؛ اما نه دوست ونه دشمن برگشت ...
روان شناسی ایرانی جماعتتو خوب خواند؛ 

از اون زمان تا الان؛ مشکل ایرانی ها همینه؛ هیچ گاه دوست ندارن اشتباه خود را بدونن؛ دوست ندارن رقیب داشته باشن؛ وتا الان فکر می کنن در زمان امپراطوری ها زندگی می کنن؛ وتا الان هیچ قدرتی حریفشان نیست ... و (پسران) خدا روی زمینن ...
اگه اینجور نبود؛ خود ایمن هم وارد رقابت با بقیه انتی ویروس ها جهان می شد ... وبه جایی می رسید
زرنگار هم همچنین؛ با اینکه تا الان ویژگی های داره که وورد 2007 نداره؛ خودشو ابدیت نکرد؛ خودشو فقط تو ایران زندانی کرد؛ با اینکه حروف نگارش (ایرانی ها) همون حروف عربیه ...

دوباره بر می گردم؛ البته دوست دارم ببینم بقیه چی می گن ...

----------


## scarce

> خوب شما که میگی نباید شرکت ها رو کوبید چرا همچین حرفی میزنی , لااقل دلیل بیار.


من در جواب شما که گفته بودید ایمن کامپیوتر مارو مثل موش آزمایش می کنه گفتم !
حتی شرکت های معروف هم این کارو می کنند .

----------


## Navid Asadi

> برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونید تشریف بیارید شرکت و موراد فنی رو خودتون سوال کنید


آقای صادقیان همه ی ایران تهران نیست...
و همه هم تو تهران نیستند...

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام آقای د. محمد عطار

حرفتون کاملا درست هست ما ایرانی ها تو تاریخ زندگی میکنیم.
هنوز فکر میکنیم کورش و داریوش و...
اما ای ایرانی ها تاریخ به تاریخ پیوست آینده در پیش روست...

حالا از بحث منحرف نشیم

آقای حمیدرضاصادقیان

تمام شرکت های آنتی یک نمونه آزمایشی از آنتی شون رو برای دانلود میزارن
شما اگه 10000 تا پخش کردید برای یک محله از شهر کوچیک ما هم کمه چه برسه به ایران...
از بین افراد آشنا با کامپیوتر که من میشناسم فقط شاید یکی از اون ها از وجود ایمن آگاهی داره و به بقیه هم خودم گفتم.
خودم هم تو یک مقاله یکجانبه گرایانه یک مجله ازش باخبر شدم...
قیمت کسپر 59.99 دلار هست قیمت ایمن چقدره ؟ (15X هزار تومان تازه ارزون ترینش 60 هزار تومان)

شما چند ساله آنتی تون رو وارد بازار کردین؟
چنتا فروختین؟
چند تاش فعال هستش؟
تو کدوم نقات ایران؟
چه قشری از جامعه؟

خواهش میکنم جواب این سوال ها رو با صداقت بدین...
بزرگترین مشکل شما عدم تبلیغات درست و حسابی هستش
من منتظرم

راستی چرا از امتحان میترسید...

----------


## د. محمد عطار

بياد دارم يكبار سفرنامه يكي ژاپنی خواندم؛ درباره یکی از کشورهای شرقی
می گفت:
خیابان ها کثیف هستند؛ در و صندلی اتوبوس ها شکسته وبدون روپوش؛ و.... انگار که این ملت؛ ملتی با تمدن چند هزار ساله نیست؛ ملتی بی فرهنگ وبیگانه با علم ودانش وتمدن

اما هنگامی که وارد خانه ها می شوی؛ آخرین سیستم کامپیوتری؛ (از من: شاید هم یک دو نفر برنامه نویس ببینی) ... آخرین تلفزیون؛ سخن هم درباره آخرین پیشرفت های سیاسی وعلمی جهان ...

خلاصه: ما نفهمیدیم که تابع یک جامعه هستیم؛ خودمان را از آن جدا وبیگانه می بینیم ...
این در شکی کوچکتر؛ در کارمندان ادارات مختلف؛ شرکت های گوناگون هست ...

تا حالا کی دیده یک شرکت با سایت بین المللی؛ شرکت در نمایشگاه های بین المللی؛ به شما بگه بیاین شرکت برای پاسخ ؟

ببخشید؛ آقای صادقیان ... همه ما اینطور هستیم ... احساس وابستگی چندانی نداریم ... برای همین هم نمی تونیم پیشرفت کنیم (پله سوم یا چهارم هرم مزلو؛ برای شکوفایی -از مباحث مهم روان شناسی-)
اگر هر یک از ما ها بتونه یک مشکل امنیتی درست وحسابی کشف کنه؛ اینو در یک سایت جهانی می گذاره به اسم خودش که بتونه بره آمریکا وانگلیس ... یا باسم شرکتش ومیهنش ... فکر کنم دومی خیلی کمه ... اگه هم باشه
چون اصلا در جهان ما کسی ارزشو نمی شناسه

این مساله بی ارتباط با انتی ویروس شما نیست؛ شاید هم مهمترین علتی باشه که خودتون گفتید که : شرکت های خارجی کسایی دارن که براشون مجانی ویروس آنالیز می کنن ... مجانی کار می کنن ... چیزی که ما نداریم؛ و برای همین؛ ما هم مجانی براشون کار می کنیم؛ حد اقل یه تشکر هم از اونا می بینیم؛ حق علمی ما هم ضایع نمی شه ...

برادر عزیز؛ نوید اسدی
به نظرم گاهی جنین سیاست ها ( که شامل تبلیغات هم مه شه) حتی مهمتر از خود کار فنی مه شه ... واصلا خارج شدن از علت (عقب ماندن) نیست ... خواه برای ایمن باشد یا برای زرنگار یا بقیه ...
به همین دلیل شرکت های برزگ دنیا؛ برای کارشون مشاور روان شناس دارن؛ که بگن بهترین رنگ پیش زمینه ویندوز چی باشه ... که بگن مشتری چی می پسنده؛ و چطور همیشه با وفا وپایدار باشه ...
متاسفانه؛ دانشگاه ما از صنعت جداست؛ دانشمند ما هم با جامعه بیگانه است؛ رشته های گوناگون هم با هم آشتی ندارن که هیچ؛ شاید دشمنی هم داشته باشن ...
به همین دلیل هیچ جایی در دنیا نداریم ( ایمن فقط سوژه شده؛ همه چیز همینطوره؛ نه فقط برای ایران؛ بلکه تمام جهان سوم) ...



تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.دوستان ظاهرا خیلی تند دارن میرن جلو. بابا منم کارمند این شرکتم و در بخش برنامه نویسی سیستم مالی کار میکنم. به خاطر همین شما رو ارجاع میدم به شرکت.گفتم فقط تماس بگیرید به جوابهاتون میرسید.
از نظر تعداد آنتی ویروس تعدادش زیاده و از سال 72 داره فعالیت میکنه. سازمانهایی مانند تامین اجتماعی ، کمیته امداد امام خمینی  ،آموزش و پرورش ، وزارت دفاع و... دارند در حال حاضر از این آنتی ویروس استفاده میکنند.از قشرهای شخصی تا دولتی دارن استفاده میکنند و تاجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم همشون فعال هستند. من برای ارتباط مستقیم ارتباط دادم شما رو به شرکت.وگرنه از طریق خود سایت ایمن شما میتونید سوالهاتونو بپرسید و جواب هم بگیرید.
بازم سوالی بود تماس بگیرید بگید به خود من وصل کنند منم شما رو به تیم برنامه نویسی ایمن ارتباط میدم تا صحبت کنید.
26202493-021
بنده در خدمتتون هستم.
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

من یه پیشنهاد دارم .
به نظر من بد نیست تو سایت مهران رایانه تغییرات اعمال بشه , برای مثال کاربر مجبور به جستجو برای محصولات نشه , شما سایت ایمن رو جدا کردید که به نظر نمیاد کار خوبی باشه , چون عملا" در سایت اختصاصی خود ایمن هم مطلب خاصی نگذاشتید و این یه جورایی حالت بی نظمی به وجود آورده. بهتره همه چیز به صورت یک جا جمع بشه و کاربر بتونه تو محصولات شما ایمن رو هم داشته باشه تا اینکه ارجاع داده بشه به یک سایت دیگه.
دوم این که خیلی خوب میشد اگر یک نمونه Demo تو سایت میذاشتید ( البته نه Cleaner ) , که کاربر بتونه لااقل با ظاهر برنامه آشنا بشه و بعد از اینکه محصول رو خرید نبینه چی خریده ( نشه مثل ازدواج های 80 سال پیش که داماد عروس رو تازه تو عروسی میدید  :لبخند گشاده!:  ).
البته این ها فقط نظرات من بودن.

----------


## Mask

با سلام به همه دوستان
این آقا حمید صادقیان ما از همون اول که گفت من کارمند اون شرکتم و در گروه برنامه نویسی ایمن نیستم .
بیچارش کردید .
این بنده خدا یه چیز گفت اینقدر مخاطب قرارش ندید. اگه تو نخ حرفاش برید فقط میگه تشریف بیارید شرکت(اگه رفتید مواظب باشید :خجالت: )
اخه اصفهان کجاو تهران کجا. به قوله جوکر با این همه گرفتاری کی میاد تهران.شما بهتره برا رشد برنامتون حتی به نظر من یه نسخه از برنامتون رو بزارید اینجا(همون نسخه آزمایشی رو میگم)
بیشتر آنتی ویروسهای مطرح جهان یه چند سالی برنامه رو رایگان میدند و آپدیتش هم می کنند.به نظرم بهتره این کار رو بکنید.
دوم:
به نظرم بهتره این دوستای برنامه نویس ایمن بیاند و آنتیشون رو بزارند تو سایتهای اینچنینی تا یه مقدار اساتید اهل فن بررسیشون کنند. و مشکلات تابلوشون رو بگیرند(بچ فایل) بعد پابلیکش کنند.
آخه تعریف و تمجید برنامه از دوتا آدم ناشی که بدرد نمی خوره.
سوم:



> همین نود 32 که خیلی هم معروف هست بعضی از اطلاعات کاربران رو برای شرکت خودش ارسال می کنه حالا بگذریم


مگه میشه مرد مومن آدم بدون دلیل و مدرک تهمت بزنه.دلیل بیار برا حرفت.(نمی گی اگه ایران یه کشور قانونمند بود نماینده این شرکت از دستت شکایت می کرد و ....)
چهارم :
این دوستمون د.محمد عطار بنظرم نویسنده کتابی چیزی باشه. :بامزه: (همه پستاش بالا 10 خطه)
پنجم:



> طرز تفکر ناشیانه ی تو مخصوصَ روستاهای دور افتاده آدم ندیده باشه؛


دوست عزیز د.محمد عطار یه مقدار مواظب حرف زدنت باش . قراره توهین با کسی نداشتیم.
آخه دو روزه نیومده مگه جوکر رو میشناسی که این جور راحت توهین می کنی.
اگه یه مقدار حواست رو جمع می کردی این طور به کار بردن اسم عربها به دلیل زیر بود



> پول میدن یه تکنیک را میخرن به اسم خودشون پابلیک میکنن


به نظرم شما هم عربی.البته فرقی نمی کنه ما با هم برادر و برابریم.
اما قرار نبود به اصفهانیا توهین کنی. مواظب حرفات باش.

----------


## د. محمد عطار

دوست عزيز دلفي-7

از پاسخ شما سپاس گذارم ...
متاسفانه تا بحال کتاب ننوشتم؛ اما با هم شاید بتونیم یه 1000 صفحه ای در بیاریم :) بالاخره پست شما هم کمتر 10 خط نیست ...
خوب؛ حالا که برادر وبرابریم خوبه؛ منظورم هم این نبود که به اصفهانی های عزیز توهین بشه؛ بالاخره همسایه هستیم؛ بنده هم متولد همین کاشونم (شهر کاشان) ... البته چند سالی بیرون ایران بودم؛ 

به هر حال؛ جوکر یه حرفهای خوبی زد؛ ازش تشکر وقدردانی می کنیم؛ اما حرف من این بود که اگه قرار باشه ایرانی ها فکر کنه برتر از دیگران هستند؛ همیشه سر جاشون می مونن؛ باید فکر کنن عربها وترک ها و چینی ها مطرحن؛ وباید ازشون کمک گرفت؛ یعنی همین کار که تمامی شرکتها دنیا می کنن؛ از همه استفاده می کنن؛ عرب وعجم هم ندارن؛ به همین دلیل بانک اطلاعاتی شون زود به روز می شه ...

بحث به بی راه کشیده نشه؛ اما حالا که حواست جمعه؛ می تونی بگی ایرانی ها برای سیستم عامل ملی از چی استفاده کردن؟ که البته عرب ها هم از همون استفاده کردن؛ چند سال هم قبل از ایران ... که زمانی که ایران شروع کرد به مساله right to left عرب ها خیلی وقت تموم كرده بودن ...

هم ایرانی ها تکنیک می خرن؛ هم عربها؛ هم همه عقلا ... اصلا اگه اینجور نبود عاقل نبودن؛ چون هیچ معنا ندارد دوباره چرخ اختراع بشه ...
حالا که حواست جمعه؛ خیلی دوست دارم برای من حواس پرت توضیح بدی منظور دوست عزیز جوکر درباره این چیه:



> همین مونده آخر عمری عربها بیان کمک ما


خوب؛ جای تاسفه که عربها نمیان کمک شما؛ ودقیقا من هم برای همین تالار عربها رو اوردم اینجا ... به خاطر اینکه به نظرم پسرفت ما زمانی شروع شد که از هم پاشیدیم ... عربها گفتن عجم؛ عجم ها هم گفت ترک؛ و ....
بری اروپا وقتی می فهمی از مرز رد شدی؛ که دیدی پلاک ماشین ها عوض شد ...

دلفی عزیز ...
با اینکه با هم اختلاف نظر پیدا کردیم؛ پاسخ شما نکات مفیدی داشت؛ وبر خود لازم دیدم تشکر کنم ...
شاید اگه همه خوبیهای همو خوب ببین؛ بدیها را رک وپوست کنده بگن؛ خیلی جیزها بهتر ار این می شد ...
اینطور نیست؟

سپاس گذارم

----------


## joker

> فکر می کردم این طرز تفکر ناشیانه ی تو مخصوصَ روستاهای دور افتاده آدم ندیده باشه؛ که متاسفانه از شهر تاریخی وفرهنگی اصفهان در اومد؛ کمی عجیبه ... که فرهنگ جند هزار ساله یه دفعه اینجور نابود بشه ...


 به حضور جناب عطار ، که یک شبه تمام فرهنگ تاریخ یک ملت ( از شهر نشین تا روستانشینش ) را به خاطر یک خط نوشته منه نوعی فروختند به اعراب ملخ خور سلام عرض مینماییم :)
عزیزم توی امارات زندگی  میکنید شما ؟ احتمالا غذاهای عربی زیاد خوردین ، نمک گیر شدین  :چشمک: 




> بياد دارم يكبار سفرنامه يكي ژاپنی خواندم؛ درباره یکی از کشورهای شرقی
> می گفت:
> خیابان ها کثیف هستند؛ در و صندلی اتوبوس ها شکسته وبدون روپوش؛ و.... انگار که این ملت؛ ملتی با تمدن چند هزار ساله نیست؛ ملتی بی فرهنگ وبیگانه با علم ودانش وتمدن


عزیزم گول تبلیغات جفنگ را نخورید ، یک سر تشریف بیارید همین اصفهان!!!

در مورد منطق و برنامه نویسی و و اللخصوص برنامه نویسی و که نیاز به هوشی کمی بیشتر از مردم معمولی داره ، تضمین میدم اعراب قاط حالشون نیست ، فقط خرید و خرید و خرید و به نام خود ثبت کردنه... نمونه ها و مثالها بسیارند..... از نرم افزار سخر ( قدیمی ترین نرم افزاری که من از اعراب دیدم و *به سفارش* اعراب نوشته شده بود برای خوندن متن از از عکس (13-12سال پیش تا این اواخر من تنها چیزی که توی عمرم از اعراب جماعت برنامه نویس دیدم یه آنپکر themida بود که بعد فهمیدیم اونم خودشون ننوشتن... چون با یه تغییر توی پکر تمیدا دیگه نتونستن نسخه شون را آپگرید کنند و درجا زدند.

تا الان هیچ نرم افزاری تاکید میکنم هیچ نرم افزاری از اعراب ندیدم که هنری داشته باشه
 ( حتی بی هنرش را هم ندیدم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

شما بفرماید اعراب تا به حال چه نرم افزارهایی به دنیای نرم افزاری تقدیم کردند ؟

یادمه چندماه پیش یه تیم رباتیک را خریده بودند ، به اسم اولین رباط عرب تبلیغات میکردند :))
ولی زود گند کارشون در اومد ...




> متاسفانه؛ دانشگاه ما از صنعت جداست؛ دانشمند ما هم با جامعه بیگانه است؛ رشته های گوناگون هم با هم آشتی ندارن که هیچ؛ شاید دشمنی هم داشته باشن ...


کی گفته ؟ تو عمرتون به خانه صنعت و معدن سر زدید ؟
تو عمرتون به یکی از شهرکهای علمی تحقیقاتی سر زدید ؟



> اگر هر یک از ما ها بتونه یک مشکل امنیتی درست وحسابی کشف کنه؛ اینو در یک سایت جهانی می گذاره به اسم خودش که بتونه بره آمریکا وانگلیس ... یا باسم شرکتش ومیهنش ... فکر کنم دومی خیلی کمه ... اگه هم باشه


این دیگه از اون حرفها بود ، یه سر به میلورم یا securityfocus یا هرکدوم از سایتهای این مدلی بزنید ، هر ایرانی که تاحالا باگ ریپورت کرده به اسم خودش بوده ( کسی که نمیاد بزنه مثلا این باگ توسط ایران کشف شده )
از تمام بچه های امنیتی هم که من میشناسم یک نفر هم با این دلیل نرفته آمریکا و انگلیس !
شما کسی را سراغ دارید ؟
=======

اما بریم سر آنتی ویروس ایمن
برادر صادقیان ، به دوستانتون بگین ما که از آنتی ویروسهای اجنبی استفاده میکنیم پولی هم بابتشون نمیدیم و کرک شده هم استفاده میکنیم ، ولی شما اگه قصد حضور در بازار تجاری دارید حداقلش اینه خودتون بیاین تو این انجمن و درخواست همکاری بدین ، ما عمرا به جائی زنگ نمیزنیم  :چشمک:  به عنوان یک اصفانی خرج پول تلفن نمیدیم :))


*اضافه شد :*
توی همون فروم اعراب که ما را سر یه خط بهشون فروختین ، عجب جوابی دادن آ  :قهقهه: 
فکر کردن میخوای تبلیغات کنی ، من میگم IQشوم کمه ، شما میگی اعراب خیلی خفننن  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## د. محمد عطار

خوب؛ خوبه ...
من به کسی توهین نمی کنم ... اما دیگران می خونن ومی فهمن؛ تمدن مصر قبل از ایران بود؛ عراق هم همچنین؛ سوریه ولبنان هم؛ هیچ کدوم هم ملخ نمی خورن ... همه هم عرب هستن (الان حد اقل)
دوستان بدانن توهین به یک ملت جند ملیونی خیلی بدتر از اختلاف نظر کوچک با یک فرده ...

سخر هم اینجوری نوشته نمی شه؛ صخر نوشته می شه ...
نرم افزار OCR شون هم تمامش خریدنی نبود؛ فقط هستشو خریدن وبرای حروف عربی ویراستاری کردن؛ کار خوبی هم کردن؛ حد اقل 10 سال پیش از ایران این جنین نرم افزاری نوشتن ... کیفیتش هم اون زمان بدتر از نمونه ایرانی الان نیست ... با قیمتی بسیار کمتر
بیشتر برنامه نویساش هم از مصر هستند
مانند زرنگار ایران؛ اونا هم یک نرم افزار ویراستار داشتن؛ که بخشی از اونو به مایکروسوفت فروختن ... برای وورد ... نمی دونم اون وقت شماها کجا بودید؟
همین صخر برای تکنیک بانک اطلاعات به میکروسوفت هم یه چیزی دیگه فروفت؛ که اگه تونستم بعدا دقیقا در میارم ...

درباره دانشگاه؛ وجدایی اون از صنعت؛ حرف من فقط نیست ... حد اقل در رشته تحصیلیم می دونم که خیلی ارتباط تنگاتنگ نداریم ... استادامون هم اینو می گن؛ می تونی کتاب نشت نشا هم در این زمینه بخونی ... چیز جدید نگفتم...

وقتی می گی اعراب؛ با 23 کشور رو برو هستی ... یکی از اونا مصر هست ... که برنده جایزه نوبل فیزیک داره؛ لا بد گمان می کنه تحقیقاتشو از یک ایرانی خریده؟
دانشگاه ودانشمند هم کمتر از ایران نداره ...

بالاخره؛ دوست ندارم خیلی بحث بیهوده بکنم؛ این تالار برنامه نویسی است؛ امید دارم برنامه نویس ها - که هوش بیشتر از میانگین دارن- داوری کنن ... صحبت ها من وشما رو می بینن؛ اینترنت هم امروز مرز نمی شناسه؛ می تونن سطح برنامه نویس های اونجا واینجا رو ببینن ... یکی از تالارهای اونا رو اینجا گذاشتم ...

امید دارم هم همه اصفهانی مثل تو نباشن؛ وبرای پیشرفت خودشون هم که شده از تجربه پیش کسوت ها بهره ببرن؛ ایدون باد

----------


## Mask

> تجربه پیش کسوت ها بهره ببرن؛


مسلما همینطوره.
بچه بحث داره به حاشیه میره حالا سرو کله کشاورز پیدا میشه و قلفش میکنه ها :لبخند گشاده!:  از ما گفتن.
بیام سراغ قفل ایمن.
این دوستمون اصلا سوالش ربطی به ایمن نداشت کلا منظورش آنتی های ایرانی بود.
اما یه چیز می گم و میرم.
چند سالی است اصفهان به عنوان پایتخت فرهنگ و ادب شناخته شده.
البته آقای عطار ناراحت نشید دوستمون جوکر یکم شوخه و گرنه این که مسلمه علم چه تو ایران و هر جای دیگه باشه باید باید بریم دنبالش برا یادگیری.
چه ایرانی چه عرب.



> اعراب ملخ خور


اما این هم توهین نبود ضرب المثل بود. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## joker

> مانند زرنگار ایران؛ اونا هم یک نرم افزار ویراستار داشتن؛ که بخشی از اونو به مایکروسوفت فروختن ... برای وورد ... نمی دونم اون وقت شماها کجا بودید؟


من داشتم به مهندس نصر برای تکمیل نرم افزار خوشنویسی "نشر الف" کمک میکردم ، حالا شما بگین کجا بودید ؟ :چشمک: 





> وقتی می گی اعراب؛ با 23 کشور رو برو هستی ... یکی از اونا مصر هست ... که برنده جایزه نوبل فیزیک داره؛ لا بد گمان می کنه تحقیقاتشو از یک ایرانی خریده؟
> دانشگاه ودانشمند هم کمتر از ایران نداره ...


راستی نمیدونستم مصر هم برنده نوبل فیزیک  داشته ( نوبل شیمی بود تا اونجا که یادم میاد) اسم ایشون چیه ؟

در مورد توهین به یک ملت چند میلیونی و.......
این پستها به علت جفنگی و بیربطی به سایت پاک میشه ولی تا قبلش حداقل شمایی که سنگ اعراب ملخ خور( که کثیف بودنشون بین خاص و عام مشهوره) را به سینه میزنید بدونید :

توهین به تمامی اعراب از متوسط تا بزرگش که آرزوشون کشتن جوانهای ایرانی توی جنگ ایران و عراق بود کمترین چیزه :) توهین که سهله ، میخوام سر به تنشون نباشه :)

البته بماند که فارسی زبانهایی مثل شما ؛ توی فرومهای عربی احب  و احبک یا اخوان العرب سر میدین ......

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان عزیز.من از دوستان تقاضا دارم شماها که افراد قدیمی این سایت هستید بحث رو به بیراهه نکشید.حداقل خودتون مستحضر هستید که بحثهای اینچنینی به جز اینکه بین چند نفر از هم وطنامون اختلاف بندازه و از مسیر اصلی منحرف بشه هیچ چیز دیگه ای نداره.اخر سرهم قفل میشه و به زباله دانی سایت منتقل خواهد شد.
پس خواهشا دیگه ادامه ندید.شخصاً در این تاپیک به این دلیل پست میزنم که بتونم از تخصص افراد استفاده کنم و از مطالب قشنگی که بیان میکنن استفاده کنم.حتی تلاشم هم میکنم یک جوری باب همکاری با دوستان حرفه ای این سایت رو باز کنم و گرنه وقتمو میذارم جواب دو نفرو میدم که مشکلشون حل بشه.الان حضرت جوکر زحمت کشیدن چند مطلب قشنگ بیان کردن من هم دنبال اونو گرفتم که ایرادهای مطرح شده رفع بشه.تلاشم هم میکنم یک نسخه برای دوستان ارسال کنم.اگر زحمت بکشید آدرسهاتونو تو پی ام ارسال کنید ممنون میشم.
خواهشا سعی کنیم بحث رو به جای فنی ببریم که بتونیم از دانش همدیگه استفاده کنیم نه سر چند ملیت به جون هم بیافتیم و اخرسر هم هیچ نتیجه ای نگیریم به جز اتلاف وقت.
باتشکر از همه دوستانی که به خواهش برادر کوچیکشون جامه عمل می پوشونن.
موفق باشید.

----------


## د. محمد عطار

جوكر عزیز ...
نمی دانم تا کی گمان می کنی دولتها مانند ملتها هستند؟
خودم شخصا خانواده های عراقی می شناسم که برای خودداری از شرکت در جنگ تحمیلی عراق روانه زندان شدند ... و تا اعدام پایدار واستوار ماندن ...
در خود ایران؛ تعدادی  از همین عراقی ها با صف ایران علیه میهن خود جنگیدن ...
همین عراقی ها بیچاره مانند بیچاره های ایران در (الثوره الشعبانیه) چند هزار نفری اعدام شدند ... 
صدام عرب نیست؛ همانگونه که رژیم ساواک ایرانی نبودد؛ عرب فرهنگ مردانگی وکرم دارد؛ صدام چنین نبود؛ ایرانی فرهنگ دانش دوستی و شیوه ی تمدن دارد؛ ساواک وشاه هم چنین نبود ...
صدام وشاه هر دو ضد بشریت بودند؛ همانگونه که هتلر وماسولینی و دیگر دیکتاتورهای تاریخ ... تابع فرهنگ ملتی نبودند ...
جوکر عزیز
از قدیم گفته اند: تر وخشک با هم می سوزند ...
جوکر عزیز؛ برات خیلی متاسفم؛ بیش از انچه تصور می کنی ...
خیلی از عربها نه به جنگ ایران - عراق راضی بودند؛ ونه به جنگ عراق - کویت؛ ونه به جنگ امریکا وعراق ... عقلا در هر ملت می دانند در جنگ برنده نداریم ...
عوام هم در همه ملل از کشت وکشتار؛ خونریزی وخون آشامی لذت نمی برند ...
جوکر عزیز ...
بحث به بی راه کشیده شد ... اما فقط یک خاطره از دوستی عزیز نقل می کنم؛ ایشان چند سال در یک کشور عربی زندگی کرد (سوریه ولبنان) ... به من می گفت: آرزو دارم این عربها به ایران نیایند؛ زیرا ....
جوکر عزیز ...
باور کن حرف شما در اینترنت برای ایرانی ها افتخار آفرین نخواهد بود ...
در دنیای متمدن؛ صحبت شما دعوت به خشونت شناخته می شود؛  که یقین دارم جنین منظوری نداشتی ... (


> توهین که سهله ، میخوام سر به تنشون نباشه


)
جوکر عزیز؛ در تالار های عربی بیشتر از واژه (عزیز) استفاده می کنم ... ویاد ندارم یکبار هم (احبک) گفته باشم ... همانگونه که شما ودوستان عزیز هستید ...
آن دانشمند مصری هم احمد زویل نام داشت؛ تحقیقاتش هم در مورد تصویر برداری از اتمهای در حال واکنش بود ... شاید به گفته شما برنده نوبل شیمی باشد؛ فرق نمی کند؛ مهم عبرت است که بدانیم همه ملتها دانشمند را دوست دارند؛ از پستی گریز دارند ... هم ایرانی وهم عرب و ترک ...
جوکر عزیز؛ در بیش از ده سالی که در چند کشور عربی زندگی کردم؛ فقط یک بار مراسم با شکوه ملخ خوری دیدم؛ که بسیاری از همین عربها مثل بنده اولین بار شاهد چندین مراسم بودن؛ هیچ یک از ما هم (من وسایر عربها) آنروز ( در زنگ تفریح) طمعی حتی در تجربه این غذای (شگرف) نداشتیم ... چه بسا بسیاری هم آنروز گرسنگی را سزاوارتر از بیاد آورن منظره ملخ خوری دیدذند

جووکر عزیز...
در باره مراسم گومز ایرانی ها (پیش از اسلام) چیزی خواندی؟ اگر خوانده بودی از گفتار خود شرمگین می شدی ...

جوکر عزیز ...
آخرین گفتار این ناچیز؛ پاسخی به شما درباره (من کجا بودم) خواهد بود ...
آن زمان بچه دبیرستانی بودم؛ کارهای زیادی هم نکرده بودم؛ فقط از اون زمان تا الان برای آموزش خودم (بیشتر -چند صد-) مشکلات برنامه نویسی دیگران رو حل می کردم (وقت زیادی داشتم)؛ کمی در پروژه عربی کردن لینوکس کار کردم؛ و از این جور کارهای ساده ...

چند بار هم آمدم اصفهان؛ از بناهای با شکوهی که دانشمند عرب برای اصفهانیها از خود بیادگار گذاشت لذتها وبهره ها بردم ... 
درباره آن بزرگوار بسیار خواندم؛ درباره دانش شیخ بهایی؛ اخلاق؛ منش؛ اندیش اش و....
اما فقط بهایی نبود که ایران امروز بر دوشش استوار ایستاده است... به اندازه ای که نمی توانم اینجا تعدادشان را بشمارم ...
اما مطمئن باش در اولین فرصت؛ درباره خدمات اعراب به ایران؛ درباره (یکی بودن) ما به معنایی دیگر ... بسیار خواهم نوشت ... شاید گامی برای وصل برداشته باشم ... گامی برای ما شدن باردیگر ...
ایدون باد

----------


## د. محمد عطار

اقای صادقیان؛ جشم ...
من هم در این سایت به همین دلیل آمده ... شاید بهره ای علمی ببرم
بار دیگر صحبت عرب-عجم نخواهـــــــــیـــــــــــم کرد؛ امید دارم جوکر عزیز به برای این مساله نمایندگی داده باشه ...
همین طور آرزو دارم ایمن (مناعه) :) راهی به بازارهای بین المللی پیدا کنه؛ وهمه از تجربه وسابقه اش استفاده وبهره ببرن
بعد از امتحانی که به نزدیکی دارم؛ سعی می کنم یه چیزهای مفیدی آماده کنم ...

بحث هم باید 
* فنی (بانک اطلاعات ؛ هوش مصنوعی و ...)
*استراتژیک (مثل ورژن مجانی یا دمو؛ تبلیغات؛ حضور در بازار جهانی؛ رقابت و.....)
باشد؛

----------


## Nima NT

اینجا بهتره مسائل فرهنگی , عقیدتی سیاسی مطرح نشه , دوست عزیز جناب محمد عطار نه شما میتونید طرز فکر یک نفر که شاید 30 سال اینگونه بوده رو عوض کنی و نه جناب جوکر.
پس بهتره مسائل ترک و فارس و عرب و ... رو رها کنیم و به مسائلی بپردازیم که فارق از عرب و عجم داره به دنیا حکومت میکنه , یعنی علم.
خواهش میکنم بحث فنی ادامه بدید.

----------


## Navid Asadi

آقای صادقیان
من به شما به چشم یک مطلع نگاه میکنم...
شاید هم یک پیام رسان...
یکی از دوستان راست گفت تنها ایمن نیست که ناشناس مونده...
از شما یک خواهش دارم اون هم اینه که از یکی از برنامه نویس ها و یا مسئولان شرکتتون بخواید که بیان تو این بحث شرکت کنن.
مگه نه این که کار شما در نهایت به دست مردم میرسه...
خوب جالب شد شرکت هایی که از ایمن استفاده میکنن (به گفته شما) شرکت های دولتیی هستن که طبیعی که بخواطر مسائل سیاسی از این آنتی استفاده کنن!
چرا این آنتی باید این قدر گرون باشه؟




> گر زحمت بکشید آدرسهاتونو تو پی ام ارسال کنید ممنون میشم.


منظورتون از پی ام چیه؟
راستی بهتر نیست در دسترس همه باشه؟
ایمن چند تا اسپم و مال وار و ... رو شناسایی میکنه؟
تا چه حدی می تونه ویروس بودن یه برنامه رو تشخیص بده؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.ممنون از دوستان.خواهشا تمامی تلاش براین باشه بحث به مباحث فنی منجر بشه. سوالات فنی هرچی اینجا مطرح بشه منم تمامی تلاشمو میکنم به بهترین شکل ممکن پاسخ دوستان رو بدم تا به یک نتیجه مثبت برسیم. در مورد در دسترس بودن الان نسخه سیمرغ هست که روی یک سیستم نصب میشه و یک سال هم  از اینترنت آپدیت میشه و قیمتش هم 9000 تومان هست.فکر نمیکنم خیلی گرون باشه. بله نسخه ای هم داریم 165000 تومان که نصبی نیست و دو عدد سی دی داره ولی شما میتونی هرچندتا سیستمی که میخوای رو باهاش پاکسازی کنی  فقط نحوه بروز رسانی اش بدین صورته که ماهی یک سی دی برای شما ارسال میشه که میدونم زمان بروز رسانیش زیاده. به همین دلیل به اکثر کاربرای خونگی پیشنهاد میکنند که نسخه سیمرغ یا هما بگیرند.نسخه هما هم 14000 تومان هست با این تفاوت که یک سی دی بوت هم داخلش هست ولی دیگه اون سی دی بوت بروز نمیشه.
در زمینه تعداد ویروسها هم در راهنمای خود برنامه همچنین در خود سایت نیز  در این باره توضیح داده شده همچنین نحوه پاکسازی ویروسهای جدید رو نیز نوشته شده است.
اگر در داخل دیتابیسش باشه حتما تشخیص میده و 100% ویروس رو پاکسازی میکنه. نه اینکه مانند بعضی از انتی ویروسها که در پستهای قبلی مثال زدم کل صورت مسئله رو پاک کنه. هنوزم کسپرسکی نمیتونه ویروس virut رو کامل پاکسازی کنه. به خاطر ساختار خیلی پیچیده این ویروس زحمت اینکه بشینه کامل تحلیلش کنه رو به خودش نداده.
موفق باشید.

----------


## nabeel

سلام

آقای صادقیان , ای کاش دوستان بخش امنیت هم بدون واسطه پاسخگو میبودند تا امکان ارتباط سریعتر و دقیق تر به وجود بیاد .

یه قاعده کلی در عرضه وجود داره و اون هم اینکه با ضریب اطمینان بالای نود درصد , شرکتی که برای ظاهر  تلاش نکرده , قاعدتاً در بخش داخلی هم دستی به سر و روی محصول نمیکشه , در واقع مصداق این مثله که :

*رنگ رخسار خبر میدهد از سر درون*

Face Lift تنها کاریه که یک شرکت میتونه به راحتی انجام بده , ولی وقتی که در همین اندک کار هم دریغ میکنه این سئوال پیش میاد که : منابع کاری شرکت به کجا هدایت میشه
به قطع _تا نباشد چیزکی مردم نویند چیزها_ : *عقل مردم به چشمشونه*

چشم یکی از ارگانهایی هستش که در تصمیم گیریهای آدم خیلی دخیله ( حتی در بسیاری مواقع جاشو با عقل هم عوض میکنه ! )

یه نسخه رایگان از روی سایتتون دانلود کردم ( لینک دانلود )

یکسری Virus/Trojan بر روی دستگاه من وجود داره , ولی با توجه به اینکه به اونها نیاز دارم ( کیجن چند برنامه هستن ) اونها رو پاک نکردم و در لیست Exclusions قرارشون دادم , جالب اینکه ایمن در این خصوص هیچ تشخیصی نمیده ( شاید این نسخه اینطوری باشه ) , ضمناً این فایلها جدید هم نیستن

ببینید فردی که آنتی ویروس مینویسه به قطع اطلاعات خیلی بیشتری از یک ویروس نویس داره . ( باید داشته باشه )
میگن که در برخی مواقع خودشون مینویسن و خودشون آنتی اون رو وارد بازار میکنن .
با توجه به همون دلیلی که در بالا عرض کردم  گونه ایجاد شده گونه ای هستش جدید و متفاوت از سوابق قبلی , این شرکتها به جای اینکه یه ویروس نویس بیاد و از اون ( که ممکنه در آینده بتونه اون رو بنویسه ) استفاده نامناسبی بکنه , اومدن یه ویروس نوشتن و از اون استفاده تجاری کردن و در واقع فکر آینده ویروس نویس ها رو اونها خوندن .

داستان مقایسه ویروس نویسها و آنتی ویروس نویسها , همون داستان برنامه نویسها و کرکرها هستش 

موفق باشند

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام آقای صادقیان
من نمی دونستم شما نسخه های 9000 و 14000 تومانی دارین.
آیا همه ی اون ها از یک دیتابیس استفاده میکنن و یک قدرت دارن؟

----------


## Navid Asadi

راستی گفتید هما و سیمرغ رو یک کامپیوتر نصب میشن
مبنای تشخیصتون چی؟
اگه من سیستم رو ارتقابدم باید یکی دیگه بخرم؟

----------


## Navid Asadi

> یه نسخه رایگان از روی سایتتون دانلود کردم ( لینک دانلود )


نه سایت باز میشه نه آدرس دانلود

----------


## Felony

> ببینید فردی که آنتی ویروس مینویسه به قطع اطلاعات خیلی بیشتری از یک ویروس نویس داره . ( باید داشته باشه )


تا زمانی که یه فرد ویروس نویس خوبی نباشه نمیتونه آنتی ویروس نویس خوبی باشه ...

----------


## د. محمد عطار

من هم:



> نه سایت باز میشه نه آدرس دانلود


از ديروز اينجوره ...

----------


## Navid Asadi

به هر حال آنتی نویسی یک پا از ویروس نویسی جلوتره

----------


## nabeel

سلام Silversoft




> ببینید فردی که آنتی ویروس مینویسه به قطع اطلاعات خیلی بیشتری از یک ویروس نویس داره . ( باید داشته باشه )
> میگن که در برخی مواقع خودشون مینویسن و خودشون آنتی اون رو وارد بازار میکنن .
> با توجه به همون دلیلی که در بالا عرض کردم گونه ایجاد شده گونه ای هستش جدید و متفاوت از سوابق قبلی , این شرکتها به جای اینکه یه ویروس نویس بیاد و از اون ( که ممکنه در آینده بتونه اون رو بنویسه ) استفاده نامناسبی بکنه , اومدن یه ویروس نوشتن و از اون استفاده تجاری کردن و در واقع فکر آینده ویروس نویس ها رو اونها خوندن .
> 
> داستان مقایسه ویروس نویسها و آنتی ویروس نویسها , همون داستان برنامه نویسها و کرکرها هستش


با دقت بیشتری مطالعه بفرمایید , احتمالاً به این نتیجه میرسید که آنتی ویروس نویسها خودشون یه پا ویروس نویسن ( چه بسا قبلاً بودن و حالا جذب این شرکتها شدن )

در مجموع بحثی ندارم

موفق باشید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز. ممنون میشم بفرمائید کدوم ویروس رو خودمون نوشتیم و آنتی اونو روانه بازار کردیم!!! شاید من هم  اطلاعاتم در مورد شرکتی که کار میکنم بیشتر بشه.
از زمانی که بنده با این تیم آشنا هستم و با حجم کاری که دارند دقیقاً با این موضوع واقف هستم که حتی یک تروجان خیلی ساده هم ننوشتن چه برسه بخوان بشینن ویروسی مانند virut رو بنویسن.
بله شما درست می فرمائید اطلاعاتشون از ویروس نویس باید بیشتر باشه.چون دقیقا باید یک گام جلوتر از ویروس نویس حرکت کنند.ولی بازم به صراحت عرض میکنم تاحالا هیچ ویروسی توسط شرکت نوشته نشده که بعدا بخواد آنتی اونو بده بیرون.بیشتر تمایل دارم دوستانی که صحبت میکنند با دلیل و مدرک باشه نه فقط همینجوری و چیزی که شنیدن رو بیان کنن. بعد ببخشید مردم که بیشتر با چشمشون کار میکنند کدوم ویروس ما رو دیدند که خودمون نوشتیم که بعد به نتایج شما رسیدن!!!
جالبه من نمیدونستم با دیدن ویروس هم میشه فهمید کی اونو نوشته.
بعد هم لزومی نداره اول طرف ویروس نویس باشه بعد جذب این شرکت بشه.ما خودمون روشهای تحلیل ویروس رو آموزش میدیم. در ثانی با وجود کتابهای امنیتی که در این زمینه میتونه کمک کنه نیازی نیست حتما شخص ویروس نویس باشه تا بتونه انتی ویروس بنویسه.همین که بدونه ویروس چکار میکنه ، چه گونه هایی داره با چند ویروس سرو کله زده باشه بقیه اش زیاد کار خاصی نداره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## nabeel

آقای صادقیان سلام

زیاد وارد بحث نمیشم 




> جالبه من نمیدونستم با دیدن ویروس هم میشه فهمید کی اونو نوشته.


من همیچن حرفی زدم !؟ کجا !؟




> بعد ببخشید مردم که بیشتر با چشمشون کار میکنند کدوم ویروس ما رو دیدند که خودمون نوشتیم که بعد به نتایج شما رسیدن!!!


برادر من , خیلی زود نتیجه گیری کردید ! من از شرکتهای ویروس نویس حتی اگه این کار رو کرده باشن , به عنوان نقطه قوتشون اسم بردم  که میتونن یک قدم جلوتر از ویروس نویسها حرکت کنن . اگه تا حالا نکردید مطئن باشید که حداقل یک قدم از رقبا عقبترید ( از دید وجدانی به موضوع نگاه نکنید و دید حرافه ای رو مد نظر داشته باشید )




> بعد هم لزومی نداره اول طرف ویروس نویس باشه بعد جذب این شرکت بشه


من هم میدونم لزومی نیست , من جایی گفتم که الزاماً باید باشه ؟!! , ولی شاید یکی از علل عقب موندن شرکت ایمن همین باشه ( باور کنید که برای ساخت یه *گاو صندوق* بهتره اول با یه *دزد* مشورت کنید و یا یه دزد رو آموزش بدید تا بتونه گاو صندوق بسازه )

*توضیح :* در خصوص عقل مردم به چشمشونه منظورم طراحی نمای کاربر بود نه اینکه میشه با دیدن  فهمید این ویروس رو چه کسی نوشته ! دیگه مردم رو اینقدر هم ساده لوح فرض نکنید دوست من و در جواب , هر پاسخی ننویسید مطمئن باشید که این برداشت رو تنها خود شما داشتید .

*Face Lift* اصطلاحی هستش که در خصوص ارتقاء نمای کاربر ( طراحی ظاهری ) به کار میره 

در پایان , متاسفانه جواب سئوالهای من رو ندادید و تنها اومدید* از دفاعیه های من دفاع کردید* !

باز هم سئوالاتم رو مطرح میکنم :

جایگاه نمای کاربر در محصول شما کجاست و چه ارزشی برای اون قائلید ؟
بر روی دستگاه من تعدادی ویروس و Trojan وجود داره , ولی نسخه ای که لینکش رو هم گذاشتم قادر به شناسایی اونها نیست

شما توجیه بفرمایید :

آنتی ویروسی که نه نمای کاربر پسند داره و نه تونسته ویروسی رو پیدا کنه ( چند نمونه موجود رو عرض میکنم ) , خوب چه نکته قابل دفاعی داره ؟ بفرمایید تا ما هم از اون مطلع بشیم
اینها چیزهایی هستش که با چشم هم میشه دید ( اشتباه نخوندید دوست من , دقیقاً درست متوجه شدید )


موفق باشید و در انتظار پاسخ به سئوالات مطرح شده خودم هستم ( البته در صورتی که تمایل به پاسخدهی دارید )

----------


## د. محمد عطار

دوست عزيز ... حمیدر ضا صادقیان 



> ما خودمون روشهای تحلیل ویروس رو آموزش میدیم.


شکی در پیش کسوت بودن شما نیست؛ اما اگر جزوه ای در زمینه نوشته شده باشه؛ همه اینجا استفاده می کنن؛ شاید هم هسته برای بررسی های بیشتر بعضی ها باشه ... که دوباره اینجا بنویسن ...
یعنی: جایی چیزی جدید می نویسم که چیزی هم یاد گرفته باشم ...
شاید به همین خاطر بعضی ها برای شرکت های غربی ویروس آنالیز می کنن؛ این هم مجانی ...




> آنتی ویروسی که نه نمای کاربر پسند داره و نه تونسته ویروسی رو پیدا کنه ( چند نمونه موجود رو عرض میکنم ) , خوب چه نکته قابل دفاعی داره ؟ بفرمایید تا ما هم از اون مطلع بشیم


شاید این سؤال خیلی ها باشه ...
خیلی ها نکات خوبو اصلا نمی ببنن؛ اگر انتی ویروس شما 10.000 ویروس بشناسه؛ اما 10 رو نشناسه کی کاسپر می شناسه >>> مشتری قرص کاسپر می شه؛ 
تازه؛ ما چند نفر اومدیم تجربه کنیم؛ اصلاٌ کل سایت کار نمی کرد >>> نتیجه گیری می کنیم: این نرم افزار پشتیبانی وآبدیت نخواهد داشت ...

ببخشید؛ رک وپوست کنده صحبت می کنیم؛ بالاخره همه دوست داریم صنعت نرم افزار بهتری داشته باشیم ... شاید اینجور استراتیژی شرکت کمی به رقابت با آنتی ویروس های دنیا فکر کنه ... ما هم ان شاء الله کمک می کنیم ..

تشکر

----------


## EleRam

من نسخه آزمایشی که جناب nabeel گذاشته بودند رو دانلود و امتحان کردم. متاسفانه اینقدر دارای ضعف بود که حتی روم نمیشه بیان کنم!.
آنتی ویروسی که... .
از همون اول بسم الله، GUI کاملا ضعیف، که فکر می کنم برای پوسته اون از اکتیو اسکین استفاده کرده باشن، خیلی ضعیفه (کاملا مشخصه که از همین اسکین های آماده ست). و نکته دوم در ضاهر برنامه، چیدمان نامناسب اجزا (کامپوننت ها) و استفاده از دو زبان (فارسی و لاتین) کنار هم دیگه ست!. این برای یه همچین برنامه ای، اونم با این سرمایه و این قدمت، خیلی افت محسوب میشه. من در یکی از برنامه های قدیمی خودم (که اون موقع ها خیلی تازه کار هم بودم!) قابلیت Multi Language رو گذاشتم (http://www.tebyan.net/download/arezo_v.2.0.1410.html). کار خیلی سختی نیست. از نوشتن ماشین حساب هم آسون تره! اما چطوره که برنامه نویسان این شرکت که ادعای تحلیل فایل ها رو دارند، نتونستند تو این همه سال این کار کوچیک رو هم بکنند که اینقدر برنامه شون زشت و بد ترکیب نباشه؟! (ببخشید چون واژه بهتری براش پیدا نکردم!).
نکته بعدی Option های بسیار ساده، ابتدایی و کم این آنتی ویروسه. یه مثال خنده دار از تو همین برنامه بگم ( :دی ) : وقتی برای اولین بار که برنامه رو باز می کنید و میرین توی Options، دکمه Set Default رو بزنید!. گزینه ها عوض میشن!. آخه مهندسین گرانقدر!! وقتی یه برنامه می نویسن، گزینه های پیش فرض باید، گزینه های همون دکمه باشه... :D
Progress Bar بخش اسکن هم که... (فداش بشم با این دقت!) 
من حرف خودم رو که در پست قبلی دادم، همین جا پس می گیرم!. من حتی حاضر نمی شم از این آنتی، روی Virtual PC هم استفاده کنم، چه برسه بیام پیش فرض سیستمم کنم!. (والا!)


-------------------------------------------------------
آقای صادقیان و دیگر دوستان؛ لطفا از من خرده نگیرید. من همیشه حامی و دوستدار برنامه نویسان و طراحان عزیز هم وطن خودم هستم یعنی کلی بگم: من عاشق ایران و ایرانی هستم، حتی برای اثبات این حرفم روی یک پروژه دارم کار می کنم که بتونم کمکی، هر چند ناچیز، به جامعه برنامه نویسان ایران بکنم (که به موقع خودش متوجه میشید!) ، اما خودتون رو جای کاربران (از آماتور تا حرفه ای) بذارید. با این اوضاعی که این برنامه داره، (تازه سایتشو هنوز تحلیل نکردم + سطح اسکن) کی حتی فکر امتحان این آنتی ویروس رو می کنه چه برسه به خرید و... .

خلاصه من رو ببخشید، من شاید از نظر اساتید در سطحی نباشم، اما نظرات شخصی من بود دیگه. :)

در پناه حق. :x

----------


## Nima NT

من هم بالاخره موفق شدم از لینک مذکور نرم افزار رو دانلود کنم , البته این همون Cleaner هست و نسخه Demo از آنتی ویروس محسوب نمیشه چرا که اولا" محدود هست و ثانیا" اینکه تفاوت عمده ای با نسخه های هما و سیمرغ داره و بر مبنای این نسخه نمیشه برای خرید اونها تصمیم گرفت , شما میتونید یک نمونه از اون نسخه ها رو به عنوان Demo ریلیز کنید , البته نمیگم بیاید قفل Trial بذارید که بعد از مدتی فاتحه ...
بلکه میتونید قسمت هایی رو کاملا" غیر فعال کنید تا کاربر فقط شکل ظاهر اون امکانات رو ببینه , چون خیلی فرق داره که من امکانات رو فقط از روی یک کاغذ بخونم یا اینکه تو نرم افزار ببینم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.باتشکر از تمام دوستان.من شخصاً خيلي خوشحال شدم دوستان اين صحبتها رو کردن.اصلا هم ناراحت نشدم.بهتر از بحث بين عجم و عرب و.. است. به نکات قشنگي اشاره شد.در جواب دوستم nabeel عزيز راستش ميخواستم برم بيرون براي خالي نبودن عريضه خيلي سرسري يک چيزي نوشتم.والا اينکه چرا اون نسخه اون تروجانها رو نميشناخت رو نميدونم. من گفتم دوستان آدرس پستي بهم بدن من براشون نسخه زماندار دوماهه مي فرستم که تمامي قابليتهارو داره و ميتونيد کامل پاکسازي کنيد.فقط اگر براتون زحمتي نيست به صورت خصوصي بفرستيد که از بحث خارج نشيم.ممنون.
من در پروفايلم آدرس ميلم هست اگر براتون زحمتي نداره بتونيد اون فايلها رو براي من بفرستيد ممنون ميشم.اگر مشکلي نداره.در مورد اينترفيس که فرموديد حق با شماست و ظاهري ساده داره. ما بيشتر تلاشمون براي يک موتور جستجوي قوي و سريع هست که انصافاً نسبت به خيلي از آنتي ويروسها مانند نورتون و مک آفی خيلي سریعتر عمل میکنه و خیلی هم دقیقتر ویروسهایی که میشناسه رو پاکسازی میکنه. یک اینترفیس جدید طراحی کردیم براش فکر میکنم بزودی اونو روی کار بگذارند که کاملا با این تفاوت داره.
در مورد گزينه option نیز بازهم حق با شماست. که  اون هم با ساختار جدید فکر میکنم تفاوتهای زیادی بکنه.
درمورد نکات قابل دفاع که فرمودید ببینید در یک آنتی ویروس ارزیابی ها معمولا به این صورت هست که گارد قوی داشته باشه. تعداد ویروسهای زیادی رو شناسایی کنه.پاکسازی قوی داشته باشه. سرعت سیستم رو کند نکنه. سرعت جستجو نیز بالا باشه.
آنتی ویروس ایمن گارد قوی نداره که داره روش کار میشه. تعداد ویروسها هم دلایلشو در بالا مطرح کردم که مشکلات چی هست. سرعت سیستم رو اصلا کند نمیکنه. سرعت جستجوی بالایی داره. پاکسازی قوی هم داره.
ما ادعا نمیکنیم برنامه بدون نقص هست.خیر .نقص داره. ولی نمیشه روی محاسن اون هم عیب گذاشت. 
بازهم اگر موردی بود بنده در خدمتم.
آدرسهای پستی هم اگر لطف کنید حتما برای دوستان ارسال میکنم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## د. محمد عطار

يك سؤال دارم ..
 بطور منطقي،  سرعت اسكن فايل ها با افزايش ركوردهاي بانك اطلاعات ويروس كم می شه ...

آيا سرعت ايمن ناشي از *مكانيسم خاص اسكن ـــه* يا اينكه: به علت *كم بودن ركوردهاي بانك اطلاعات ـــه؟*

اگر پاسخ دومی باشه؛ پس با بقیه فرق نخواهد کرد ...
*قدرت پاکسازی ارتباطی با این مساله نخواهد داشت؛ که نکته مثبت بحساب می آید* ...
 اما سرعت جستجو معلوم نیست ... به خاطر منابع اشغال شده ی سیستم ..

سپاس گذارم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.دقیقا به خاطر مکانیسم خاصی هست که داره پیاده سازی میکنه و شکی ندارم اگر حجم آنتی ویروسهایی مثل کسپر رو هم داشته باشه خیلی سریعتر از اونها جستجو میکنه.

----------


## Babak.Hassanpour

> سلام.دقیقا به خاطر مکانیسم خاصی هست که داره پیاده سازی میکنه و شکی ندارم اگر حجم آنتی ویروسهایی مثل کسپر رو هم داشته باشه خیلی سریعتر از اونها جستجو میکنه.


سلام.من این مطلب رو توی وبلاگی خوندم.لینک منبع رو هم گذاشتم.هر چند موافقت یا مخالفت با نظرات نویسنده ندارم ولی خواستار جواب به شبهات وارده از جانب شما هستم.
ممنون.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
چند تن از خوانندگان وبلاگ از من خواستند تا در مورد آنتی ویروسهای ایرانی توضیحاتی بدهم. من خودم تا حالا 2 تا آنتی ویروس ایرانی دیدم. یکی از اونها معروفه و دیگری بدون هیچ و اسم و رسمی. (البته ممکن است تعداد زیادی باشند که افرادی با Resource کردن و تغییر Label و عکسهای آن آنرا بنام خود بنامند.)
امیدوارم که دوستان و بروبچه های شرکت مهران رایانه از ما دلگیر نشوند. ما در این وبلاگ خود را موظف به بیان آنچه که درست است (یا حداقل به نظر ما) می دانیم.
بله، آنتی ویروس ایمن محصول شرکت مهران رایانه (که می توان گفت تنها آنتی ویروس ایرانی) می باشد. سالها پیش این شرکت آنتی ویروس تحت سیستم عامل DOS خود را به بازار عرضه کرد. این آنتی ویروس از فروش نسبتا خوبی در کشور برخوردار بود. آنطور که بخاطر می آورم آن آنتی ویروس دارای 2 فلاپی دیسک بود یکی برای اسکن کردن ویروسها (ویروسیابی) و دومی برای ازبین بردن آنها (ویروسکشی). که فلاپی اول را به طور رایگان عرضه می شد و قابل کپی برداری بود ولی دیسکت دوم که شامل ویروسکش بود دارای قفل بر روی دیسکت بود و امکان کپی برداری از آن میسر نبود. در صورت داشتن این فلاپی ها شما می توانستید هر چند تا سیستم را ویروسیابی و ویروسکشی کنید (بدون محدودیت اجرا). نحوه آپدیت آنتی ویروس ایمن نیز بدین صورت بود که شما می بایست ابتدا دیسکها را با هزینه اولیه (حدود 30 هزار تومان) خریده و هر 6 ماه شرکت دیسکهای جدید را منتشر می کرد که شما می توانستید دیسکهای قبلی را با هزینه ای کمتر (حدود 5 تا 10 هزار تومان) تعویض کنید.
بعد از بوجود آمدن ویندوز، ویروسیابهای زیاد دیگری وارد بازار (یا بصورت رایگان و کرکی) شدند، که در این زمان آنتی ویروس ایمن کم کم به فراموشی سپرده شد. تا اینکه بعد از چند سال این شرکت اعلام کرد که ما نسخه های مختلف آنتی ویروس ایمن را (تحت سیستم عاملهای ویندوز، ناول و...) منتشر کرده است. بعد از این بود که این شرکت توانست به کمک دولت (وزارت صنایع -صنایع نوین) در چند نمایشگاه بین المللی حضور یابد ولی همانطور که انتظار می رفت تنها نتوانست بازار کوچکی از ایران را -آن هم با روابط و قرارداد بستن با سازمانهای بزرگ و بصورت کشوری مثل تامین اجتماعی کشور- از آن خود کند. شاید شما بپرسید چرا این آنتی ویروس نتوانست سهمی هر اندازه کوچک در بازار بزرگ جهانی بدست آورد؟
پاسخ بسیار روشن است! 
1- این شرکت از انجین شرکت دیگری استفاده می کند، یعنی فقط شکل ظاهر این نرم افزار و پشتیبانی از آن بعهده شرکت مهران رایانه می باشد. بنابراین نمی تواند در عرصه جهانی مدعی شود که این آنتی ویروس ایرانی و متعلق به شرکت مهران رایانه می باشد.
2- مدارکی که نشان دهد یک آنتی ویروس دارای عملکرد خوبی است، تائیدیه های موسسات و لابراتوارهای بین المللی تست آنتی ویروسها می باشد، که دو موسسه بزرگ VB100% و CheckMark از بزرگترین و مشهورترین آنها می باشد. پس برای اینکه بتوان در بازارهای جهانی حضور داشت و آنتی ویروسی را فروخت باید حتما دارای اعتبار و مدارک بین المللی بود که این شرکت از آنها بی بهره است.
3- کارایی و عملکرد این آنتی ویروس قابل رقابت با آنتی ویروسهای بزرگ جهانی نمی باشد.
4- برای تهیه آنتی ویروس برای هر سیستم عامل می بایست برای هر OS یک نرم افزار جداگانه ای تهیه کرد، به عنوان مثال برای تولید آنتی ویروس ایمن نسخه ناول برنامه نویسان باید کاملا از ساختار سیستم عامل ناول آشنا بوده و توانایی بستن حفره ها را داشته باشند!!! در ضمن برای اجرای آنتی ویروس بر روی هر سیستم می بایست مجوز آن را از شرکتهای سازنده سیستم عامل (مثل مایکروسافت) گرفت، که بازهم ایمن فاقد آن است.
5- از لحاظ امکانات جانبی یک آنتی ویروس، این آنتی ویروس فاقد هر گونه آپشنهای کاربردی اضافی می باشد.
6- اکثر شرکتهای آنتی ویروس بزرگ جهانی مثل کوئیک هیل، سیمانتک و... عضو  اتحادیه بین المللی World-Wide_List می باشند. بدین صورت که هر یک از شرکتهای به محض اینکه یک ویروس و یا هر برنامه مخرب دیگر را کشف کردند آن را به این انجمن اعلام می کنند و با نام آن شرکت و زمان کشف ثبت می گردد. بقیه آنتی ویروسها نیز (با استفاده از قراردادهای فی مابین) می توانند بانک اطلاعاتی خود را بروز نمایند، در صورتی که ایمن عضو نبوده و می توان به شناسایی همه ویروسها توسط آن شک کرد.
7- بنابر موارد گفته شده فوق نمی توان این آنتی ویروس را یک آنتی ویروس ایرانی دانست. تنها ایمن را می توان به عنوان یک برند ایرانی پذیرفت.
لازم به توضیح است در صورت دریافت پاسخ از هر کسی این وبلاگ آماده انتشار آن می باشد
نویسنده:علی حسین زاده اصل
منبع:http://bestantivirus.blogsky.com/1386/09/10/post-43/

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام خدمت دوست عزیزم.من تک تک موارد فوق رو پاسخ خواهم داد.
مورد اول : کاملا بی اساسه.زیرا انجین ایمن ابتدا با ویروس onehalf درست شد که اون موقع آنتی ویروسهایی مانند کسپر و آواست و... وجود نداشت.
مورد دوم : این مورد صحیحه و ما هنوز وارد ranking بین المللی نشدیم.
مورد سوم : در این مورد هم باید نسبت به شرایط سنجید.من نمونه های زیادی در مورد ویروسهای گوناگون در پستهای قبل نوشتم.
مورد چهارم : ما در ناول فقط ویروسهای اونو پاک میکنیم به همین خاطر فعلا نیازی نیست ساختار سیستم عامل ناول رو بدونیم. بعد اگر قرار باشه برای هر نرم افزار از تولید کننده سیستم عامل اجازه بگیریم که اون وقت باید برای نصب یک دفترچه تلفن اینکار بشه . که فکر نمیکنم با عقل زیاد جور  در بیاد.
مورد پنجم : در حال حاضر داریم روی امکانات بیشتر نرم افزار کار میکنیم.
مورد ششم : هنوز عضو این سازمانن در نیومدیم. در ضمن باید شرایط سیاسی کشور ایران رو هم در نظر  گرفت.
مورد هفتم : در این مورد هم نظر شخصی نویسنده است که هیچ مبنای علمی و مستندی نداره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام
آقای حمیدرضاصادقیان
من نتونستم از تو سایتتون تعداد ویروس ها رو پیدا کنم...
راستی نگفتید
هما و سیمرغ رو یک کامپیوتر نصب میشن
مبنای تشخیصتون چی؟
اگه من سیستم رو ارتقابدم باید یکی دیگه بخرم؟ 		
آیا همه ی آنتی ها تون از یک دیتابیس استفاده میکنن و یک قدرت دارن؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام آقای اسدی عزیز.
بله نسخه هما و سیمرغ روی یک سیستم نصب میشوند. مبنای تشخصیسشون مشخصات سخت افزاری هست. نه نیازی به خرید نیست یک سریال دیگه به شما داده میشه.
بله از یک دیتابیس استفاده میکنند و قدرتشون یکی است. نوعشون و امکاناتشون و نحوه بروز رسانی اونها باهم تفاوت داره.در اصل همشون یکی هستند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Navid Asadi

فرض کنید من یکی از اون ها رو خریدم
حالا اگه یه ویروس (خدای نکرده) تو سیستمم بیفته که آنتی شما اون رو شناسایی نکنه چیکار باید بکنم؟
اگه ویروس رو بفرستم چقدر طول میکشه تا آنتی آپدیت بشه؟
حجم آپدیت روزانه ی شما چقدره؟
چند نفر آنتی نویس دارید؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.اگر شما فایل رو بفرستید ظرف 2-3 سه روز برای شما بروز خواهد شد.یک تیم 20 نفره دارن روش کار میکنند.در مورد حجم update اطلاعی ندارم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## JaguarXF

> ظرف 2-3 سه روز برای شما بروز خواهد شد.یک تیم 20 نفره دارن روش کار میکنند


اشتباه تایپی نداشتید؟
3 روز کاری به عبارتی 24 ساعت . ضربدر 20 نفر میشه 480 نفر ساعت. 
اگر اشتباه تایپی نبوده !! 480 اصلا عدد خوبی نیست.

----------


## Nima NT

آقای صادقیان باید اعتراف کنم سرعت اسکن آنتی ویروس ایمن خیلی بالا است.
و البته چند تا پیشنهاد هم دارم ....
 اول اینکه در قسمت وضعیت بروز رسانی جای اطلاعات تکمیلی خیلی خالی هست , اکثر آنتی ویروس های خارجی این اطلاعات رو با جزئیات و میزان دریافت اطلاعات در اختیار کاربرانشون قرار میدن که در ایمن چنین نیست.
دوم در قسمت جستجو من بخش فیلتر کردن جستجو رو ندیدم , بد نیست قسمتی هم داشته باشید که کاربر بتونه تنها فایلهای مورد نظر خودش از لحاظ پسوند رو مورد جستجو قرار بده.
جستجوی پوشه خیلی ضعیف کار میکنه.
سازگاری با ویستا متاسفانه خیلی ضعیف هست.
بهتره نسخه انگلیسی ( تمام انگلیسی ) داشته باشین چون همونطوری که میدونید برای بخشهایی نیاز خواهید داشت که لغات تخصصی مورد استفاده قرار بدید و مسلما" ترجمه اونها به فارسی شاید زیاد جالب نباشه.
گارد در برابر Remote Code Execution بسیار ضعیف هست و میشه به راحتی Exploit براش نوشت.
فایلها آلوده رو میشه به راحتی توسط Packer ها و Protector ها محافظت کرد ( از دید آنتی ویروس ) , بهتره در این مورد هم کارهایی بکنید.
امیدوارم از برخی ایراداتی که گرفتم ناراحت نشده باشید , هدفم فقط و فقط ارتقاء و بهبود ایمن بود و دیگر هیچ. :لبخند:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.نه اشتباه تایپی نبوده.آخه همه 20 نفر کار تحلیل رو نمیکنن و همه نیز سایت رو بروز نمیکنن. چون شرایط خاصی فعلا وجود داره به خاطر همین این محدودیت نیز متاسفانه وجود داره.
در مورد ظاهر هم که فرمودید بله دارن روی ظاهرش کار میکنن ما هم امیداواریم هرچه زودتر ظاهرش درست بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

گویا واسه ویرایشم یه کم دیر شد. :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه سری چیزهای دیگه هم نوشتم...

-----
در ضمن اضافه کنم که آنتی ویروس Malware ها رو اصلا" کاری باهاشون نداره , تمامی Exploit های پرل , ابزارهای binder و ... همگی سالم تشخیص داده میشن.

----------


## nabeel

ضمن سلام

با تشکر از آقای حمیدرضاصادقیان که نسخه آزمایشی رو در اختیار من قرار دادن 

نتیجه خوشایندی از نصب همزمان ایمن در کنار Avast حاصل نشد , نتیجه فقط یک چیز بود , مرگ ویندوز ( صفحه آبی )

در واقع از وجود Avast بر روی سیستم خودم راضی بودم و تنها میخواستم که ایمن رو هم به صورت موازی بر روی سیستمم نصب کنم تا بتونم به این وسیله *نقائص* یکی از انتی ویروسهای غیر ایرانی رو که همون به *روز رسانی دیر هنگام تر* در خصوص *ویروسهایی ایرانی* بوده رو , پوشش بدم .

به نظر میاد که تیم ایمن در خصوص *سازگاری* این انتی ویروس با آنتی ویروسهای دیگه , باید فعالیتهایی رو مد نظر قرار بده چرا که در اون صورت میتونه امیدوارتر به سیر صعودی روند فروش باشه .

در گذشته هیچ مشکلی با نصب همزمان Eset Smart Security و Avast نداشتم و این نشون از مورد توجه بودن مساله سازگاری با دیگر برندها , در این محصولات هستش .

راستش رو بخواید شخصاً حاضر نیستم تا وقتی که به عملکرد ایمن *مطمئن* نشدم , سیستم رو به تنهایی به دست اون بسپورم . این توجیه و الزامی هست که من در نصب همزمان این انتی ویروس با انتی ویروس حال حاضرم احساس میکنم .

در حال حاضر به این نتیجه رسیدم که ESET رو مجدداً نصب کنم .

توضیح : این نتیجه تست من بوده , ممکنه که مشکل مستقل از ایمن بوده باشه .

موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

بنده هم همزمان avast و ایمن رو نصب کردم , ویندوز خدا رو شکر با مشکل مواجه نشد و کار میکنه ولی به علت اضافه کردن Context Menu فارسی , منوی راست کلیک رو داغون کرده , البته ویندوز من ویستا هست.

----------


## joker

> فایلها آلوده رو میشه به راحتی توسط Packer ها و Protector ها محافظت کرد ( از دید آنتی ویروس ) , بهتره در این مورد هم کارهایی بکنید.


گفتن که ایمن VM داره ، پس نباید  پکرها تاثیر زیادی روش داشته باشن.... ؟!؟

ظاهرا در نسخه هما گفته شده که
• دارای گارد فایل
            • شناسايی ويروس بصورت Heuristic
اما 14تا پولشه پس تست نمیشه کرد :)

نسخه دموی که روی سایتشون بود که روی کامپیوتر هیچ چیزی پیدا نکرد :)) من چه بچه خوبیم :)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان.باتشکر از تستهاتون.ممنون میشم اگر نتایج تستاتون روهم در سایت ما منتقل کنید. 
موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

> گفتن که ایمن VM داره ، پس نباید  پکرها تاثیر زیادی روش داشته باشن.... ؟!؟


خوب تعجب من هم از همینه , حالا علت چیه نمیدونم....  :متفکر:

----------


## د. محمد عطار

http://www.sergiwa.com/modules/news/
با كاسبر كار مي كنه ...
از كشور ليبي ... از نبودن شركت مسلمان شاكيه ...

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

به زودی آنتی ویروس ایرانی دیگری هم معرفی خواهد شد (فعلا از ذکر جزییات مثل اسم شرکت و تاریخ رلیز معذورم ولی مطمئنا در پاییز امسال خواهد بود)
رلیز این محصول تاثیر خوبی روی بازار آنتی ویروس خواهد داشت: رقابت با ایمن و تلاش دو محصول برای پیشی گرفتن از هم دیگه ، مقایسه های فنی بین دو محصول ... (برای ما هم خوب میشه ، اینجا رو صحنۀ نبرد فنی می کنیم!)

----------


## greenway

> من فکر میکنم زمانی که راه حل برای ویروسهایی نظیر onehalf ارائه داد هیچ آنتی ویروسی حرف برای گفتن نداشت. شما میتونید سرعت سرچ این آنتی ویروس رو با مابقی آنتی ویروسهای مورد نظر چک کنید.بهتره در مورد صحبتهایی که میکنید حداقل یک تحقیق جزئی کرده باشید.
> موفق باشید.


من این رو خیلی دیر دیدم. متاسفم ، صرفا خواستم یادآوری کنم که انتشار اطلاعات صحیح با ایجاد شایعه قوی دو روش متفاوت اثبات قضایا هست . 
اولا : در همون زمان ضد ویروسی بوده که حرف برای گفتن داشته ، و این فایل هم مدرکش هست . 
http://greenway.ir/uploads/files/AryaScan.rar

این درست که این پروژه دوره عمرش سپری شده ولی هنوز برنامه نویسش زنده هست و در میان شما دوستان . در نتیجه هنوز برای اینکه یک سری مسایل رو به صورتی که دوست دارید مطرح کنید زود هست . 

ثانیا : هنوز هم ضد ویروس ایمن تنها ترین نیست . اما معیارهای ما هم برای پیاده سازی و هم برای محصول مورد عرضه تغییر کرده است ، در نتیجه ایمن مانده و یک بازار ده هزار نفری ایران که شاید بهتر باشد برای ماندن ایمن ، محصول مشابه تولید نکنیم. 

این ScreenShot هم ببینید ، فقط برای شما ساخته ام. 
http://greenway.ir/uploads/files/av.jpg





> بهتره در مورد صحبتهایی که میکنید حداقل یک تحقیق جزئی کرده باشید.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> در نتیجه ایمن مانده و یک بازار ده هزار نفری ایران که شاید بهتر باشد برای ماندن ایمن ، محصول مشابه تولید نکنیم





> بهتره در مورد صحبتهایی که میکنید حداقل یک تحقیق جزئی کرده باشید.


1- شما تحقیق کردید و به عدد 10 هزار رسیدید؟
2- آیا کاربران محصولاتی مثل آنتی ویروس و IPS فقط کاربران خانگی و end user ها هستند؟
3- محصول مشابه! (یا بهتر بگیم رقیب) چه ربطی به موندن ایمن داره؟ (اتفاقا فکر کنم هر دو محصول تکون بهتری به هم بدن و رقابت خونینی رو شاهد باشیم که به نفع بازار امنیت خواهد بود. مطمئنا پس از رلیز رقیب ایمن، مهران رایانه دست روی دست نمیذاره و برای به دست آوردن قسمتی از بازارش که توسط رقیب از چنگش ربوده شده تلاش خواهد کرد و نوآوری هایی رو در هر دو محصول شاهد خواهیم بود)

با نزدیک شدن زمان رلیز همینجا بحث های فنی رو شروع می کنیم (فعلا نمی تونم اطلاعاتی بروز بدم)

----------


## greenway

> 1- شما تحقیق کردید و به عدد 10 هزار رسیدید؟
> 2- آیا کاربران محصولاتی مثل آنتی ویروس و IPS فقط کاربران خانگی و end user ها هستند؟
> 3- محصول مشابه! (یا بهتر بگیم رقیب) چه ربطی به موندن ایمن داره؟ (اتفاقا فکر کنم هر دو محصول تکون بهتری به هم بدن و رقابت خونینی رو شاهد باشیم که به نفع بازار امنیت خواهد بود. مطمئنا پس از رلیز رقیب ایمن، مهران رایانه دست روی دست نمیذاره و برای به دست آوردن قسمتی از بازارش که توسط رقیب از چنگش ربوده شده تلاش خواهد کرد و نوآوری هایی رو در هر دو محصول شاهد خواهیم بود)
> 
> با نزدیک شدن زمان رلیز همینجا بحث های فنی رو شروع می کنیم (فعلا نمی تونم اطلاعاتی بروز بدم)


1- از یکی پرسیدند که در یک گونی برنج چند دانه برنج هست ؟ جواب داد 376192 دانه برنج ، باور نداری خودت بشمار. حالا شده حکایت این پرسش شما .

2- از کاربران اطلاع ندارم ، ولی شخصا امروز  از هیچ برنامه ای که صرفا File AntiVirus باشد استفاده نمی کنم. قیمت Internet Security ها هم با توجه به قیمت های داخلی بالا است ( البته برای کاربران خانگی ) - راهکار عرضه یک ضد ویروس در تیراژی که بتواند تولید آن را مقرون به صرفه کند به موضوعاتی می رسد که تا کنون اتفاق نیافتاده است. مثلا آموزش و پرورش برای همه رایانه های تحت استفاده خود ، نرم افزار ضد ویروس تهیه کند. به این می شود گفت مصداق " فروش در خواب" ، همانند "انگلیسی در خواب"

3- گفتگوی من صرفا دیدگاه شخصی ام بوده و روشن کردن این که محصولی که برای نمونه از آن عکس آوردم ، رقیب ایمن یا محصولی که مورد نظر شما هست نخواهد شد. همان طور که باز هم به نظر شخصی ام ، در آینده نزدیک پس از انتشار محصول جدید متوجه بسیاری از واقعیت های دور و برمان خواهید شد.  شما این طور فکر می کنید که محصول جدید به بازار می آید ، به زودی قله های موفقیت را یکی پس از دیگری فتح می کند و سپس مهران رایانه برای عقب نماندن از موضوع به رقابت فنی می پردازد و سپس سطح کیفی هر دو نرم افزار بالا خواهد رفت . و کاربران ایرانی هم یا مثل ماشین های داخلی مجبور به خریدن نرم افزارهای ایرانی خواهند شد و یا فقط و فقط برای حمایت محصول آن را می خرند و از آن استفاده می کنند. شاید بخشی از این گفته ها اتفاق بیافتد ، اما من برای سیستم های خودم KIS نصب می کنم و هر ماه با Trial Resetter یک دوره یک ماه Trial تمدید می کنم. امنیت بالاتری هم خواهم داشت. باز هم اگر RootKit جدیدی پیدا کردم ، آن را برای Mark Russinovich می فرستم که به صورت همزمان هم در همه Signature Database های دنیا وارد شود و هم امضای RealTek توسط Verisign بلاک شود. معمولا پاسخ این است که "کاربرهای معمولی این طور عمل نمی کنند" موافقم ، کاربرهای معمولی محصول خارجی پشت ویترین مغازه ها را می خرند ، چون محصولی که ده میلیون کاربر داشته باشد با محصولی که صد هزار کاربر داشته باشد بسیار از نظر کیفی متفاوت است . آنجایی که من به عنوان یک راننده مجبور به انتخاب نباشم و اختیار داشته باشم ، حتما به جای پراید یک اتومبیل آلمانی با قیمت مشابه خریداری می کنم چون اطمینان دارم روز اولی که زیر باران رانندگی می کنم از شیشه آن آب به داخل نخواهد آمد. زمانی که ضد ویروس های دوره داس شروع به کار کردند ، تفاوت ها زیاد نبود و امکان رقابت با محصولات خارجی وجود داشت ، اما در دنیای امروز ، مخصوصا با توجه به تحریم هایی که شامل ما شده است ، رقابت با محصولات خارجی بیشتر شبیه یک گفتمان برای خندیدن به نظر می رسد. چگونه از تابع   PsSetCreateProcessNotifyRoutine استفاده می کنید بدون امضای دیجیتال ؟ اگر استفاده نمی کنید با چه روش استانداردی جلوی اجرای فایلهای آلوده را می گیرید ؟  آیا می توانید از SSDT Hooking در Vista و بالاتر استفاده کرد ؟  آیا Realtime Scanner ها مانند سی دی های مالتی مدیا با MultiMedia Builder تولید می شوند ؟ من از پیشرفت فنی ایمن در حد فعلی اش با همه سختی های تکنیکی که بر سر راهش وجود دارد خوشحال و از آن مهم تر راضی هستم . حداقل اگر من به جنگ با مشکلات (مثلا دیسک Toolkit دانه ای 1500 تومان )  ادامه ندادم ، اما آن گروه ایستاد و ادامه داد.


به هر حال این قصه سر درازی دارد  هدفم رنجاندن کسی نبود و نخواهد بود.  بحث فنی ندارم یعنی در حقیقت همیشه مجبورم که اثبات کنم و حوصله اثبات تعداد برنج های داخل گونی را ندارم . نه برای شما ، نه برای ایمن و نه برای هر نرم افزار جدیدی که در هر زمینه ای ساخته شود. 

موفقیت همه برنامه نویس های ایرانی باعث خوشحالی من می شود.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

باسلام.
حرفهای شمادرست. ولی ما باید نوع نگرش خودمون رو اصلاح کنیم.
تحریم درست ولی آیا دانش هم از ما تحریم میکنند؟ یعنی شما تو گوگل سرچ میکنی نمیتونی نتیجه بگیری؟
یا نمیتونی ایمیل بزنی سوالاتتو بپرسی.والا من اینکارا رو میکنم و جواب میده و میدونم قریب به اتفاق دوستان حاضر هم از همین روشها برای حل مشکلاتشان استفاده میکنند.پس شاید بتونند از لحاظ سیاسی محدودیتهایی اعمال کنند و در علم و دانش رو نمیشه بست.خوب فرضا در علم رو به روی ایران میبندن با یک سفر کوتاه به ترکیه یا دبی یا کشورهای حاشیه ای میشه به این اطلاعات دست پیدا کرد.
مشکل دسترسی به علم نیست.خیلی وقتها مشکلات مدیریتی برسر کار میایند و مانع پیشرفت کار خواهند شد. آیا الان سیستم عامل مکینتاش به اندازه ویندوز مشتری داره>؟؟ ولی ایا از لحاظ کیفی پایین تر از ویندوز هست؟ این قیاس درست نیست بگیم چون تعداد مشتریان یک محصول کمه پس حتما اون محصول بدتره.عوامل مختلفی برسر راه قرار داره. نمونش وقتی دولت مصوب میکنه و حکم میکنه که باید و باید از نرم افزارهای امنیتی داخلی استفاده کنید و همون موقع یکی از مهمترین ارگانهای اساسی کشور اقدام به خرید 5000 نسخه کسپرسکی میکنه. جلوی اینارو چطوری میشه گرفت؟؟؟
یک قسمت عدم فروش یا پیشرفت محصول به شرکت و مدیریت آن و نوع نرم افزار برمیگرده یک قسمتش هم متاثر از عوامل بیرونی هست که نمونش رو عرض کردم.
نرم افزار که فقط بحث فنی نیست. خوب خود شما چرا نرم افزارتون رو ارائه ندادی؟چی شد که گذاشتینش کنار؟؟؟
حتما دلایل منطقی برای این کار وجود داشته وگرنه بعید میدونم بگید که برای *دل خودتون اینو نوشتین.*

درهرصورت بنده امیدوارم نرم افزارهای قدرتمندی در این زمینه تولید بشه و به گفته آقای عسگری هم باعث پیشرفت این حوزه از صنعت نرم افزارمون باشیم و مسئولین امر هم به این مصوبات پایبند باشند و از نرم افزارهای تولید داخل حمایت کنند.

موفق باشید

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

@greenway:
امنیت نرم افزار جزو مواردی هست که باید بومی بشه؛ در سال های اخیر شاهد حرکت هایی بودیم که سعی کردن اینترنت و دیتاسنتر و سیستم عامل و ایمیل و ... رو بومی و ملی و فارسی کنند. من از نتایج دقیق این تلاش ها آگاه نیستم ، ولی در بحث امنیت دیدم که چند تا شرکت تونستن محصولاتی بومی ارائه بدن (حتی در حد قابل رقابت با شرکت های خارجی). مهم ترین منبع سودآوری چنین شرکت هایی در جایی مثل ایران که کپی رایت  و قوانین رعایت از حقوق مولف به صورت سفت و سخت وجود ندارن، دولت و مراکز وابسته به اون (و نیز شرکت های تجاری) است نه کاربران؛  من عدد دقیق ازت نخواستم ولی دوست داشتم بدونم چطور کاربران این چنین نرم افزار هایی رو در مقیاس چند ده هزار تخمین زدی. به عنوان مثال یکی از مراکز نظامی ایران حدود 500 هزار پی سی و 1500 سرور داره. زیاد عاقلانه نیست فایروال و IPS و آنتی ویروس چنین مراکزی غیر بومی باشه و خوشبختانه قسمت اعظم اون چیزی که برای شما خوابه برای ما بیداری و واقعیت ملموسه (و متوجه ربط تحریم ها به توسعۀ نرم افزار نمیشم (لااقل در مقایسه با اقلام حاد و مشهودتری مثل قطعات حساس هواپیما، گرچه تا موجودات نازنینی به نام دلال وجود دارن تحریم رو هم تا حدودی میشه دور زد)) (بحث Internet Security و ناتوانی فنی شون در مقایسه با فایروال ها و IPS های واقعی بماند برای آینده. البته متوجه File AntiVirus هم نشدم)
در این قسمت باهات موافقم که صرف برتری فنی باعث موفقیت یک محصول نمیشه (و هیچ موجودیت عاقلی هم چنین تصوری نمی کنه). 
مطالبی که در مورد مارک راسینویچ و دیتابیس روتکیت و امضای Realtek و PsSetCreateProcessNotifyRoutine و SSDT Hook و امضای دیجیتال و اسکنر گفتی انقدر کم عمق و سطحیه که اصلا در موردشون صحبت نمی کنم. در واقع پرتاب این کلمات از سمت تو نشون میده که چیزایی خوندی و شنیدی، ولی نه در حدی که بتونی اظهار نظر کنی (در مورد هرکدوم که شک داشتی می تونی بپرسی تا بیشتر توضیح بدم. به هر حال اینا بحثایی ان که هر روز به صورت واقعی باهاشون سر وکار دارم)
در آخر این نکته رو روشن کنم که من با اکثر شرکت هایی که نام می برم دوست هستم و همکاری دارم و خوشحالی من از عرضۀ محصول جدید ، نه رقابت این شرکت با مهران رایانه، بلکه پیشرفت و جنبش و رقابتیه که اون در پی خواهد داشت و سهامدار هیچ کدوم نیستم (همین که یک شرکت بتونه در ایران دست به تولید آنتی ویروس بزنه و بتونه در برخی از تست ها با آنتی ویروس های معتبر و پرسابقه رقابت کنه جای خوشحالی و تقدیر داره، و قبل از اون امثال مهران رایانه که با وضعیت روشن بازار نرم افزار ایران همچنان پابرجا بوده و می جنگن مثال زدنی هستن)

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> حرفهای شمادرست


چرا حرفای نادرست ایشون رو تایید می کنید؟ اینجا که آف تاپیکه ، ولی منتظرم در مورد مسائلی که فقط به صرف شنیدن چند کلمۀ 3 حرفی و به غلط مطرح کردن، جواب پس بدن.



> تحریم درست ولی آیا دانش هم از ما تحریم میکنند؟ یعنی شما تو گوگل سرچ میکنی نمیتونی نتیجه بگیری؟


متاسفانه مجبورم باهات مخالفت کنم! (بحث نمی کنم چون آف تاپیک هست)



> نرم افزار که فقط بحث فنی نیست


yes

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> چرا حرفای نادرست ایشون رو تایید می کنید؟


منظورم این بودکه فرض میگیریم درست ....

----------


## Zero Defect

سلام

*فقط به صرف شنیدن چند کلمۀ 3 حرفی و به غلط مطرح کردن، جواب پس بدن*

 لطفا شما توضیح بدید تا موضوع روشنتر بشه , اینجوری تجربه ثابت کرده که فقط بحث به حاشیه کشیده میشه





> مهران رایانه دست روی دست نمیذاره و برای به دست آوردن قسمتی از بازارش که توسط رقیب از چنگش ربوده شده تلاش خواهد کرد و نوآوری هایی رو در هر دو محصول شاهد خواهیم بود)


چند تا سئوال :

تکنیکها که در حال حاضر وجود دارند و در نمونه های خارجی عرضه شدن , اینکه عقب ماندگی مهران رایانه و پیشرفت فرضی اون رو در آینده بخوایم منوط کنیم به پیدایش یک رقیب داخلی , اندکی ساده اندیشی هستش

بعیده که متخصصین ایمن رایانه چیزی توی آستینشون داشته باشن که اون رو برای زمانی بخوان رو کنن که رقیبی داخلی وارد بشه

تصور کنید که اگر محصولات این شرکت چه از بعد فنی و چه از بعد عملیاتی در حد و قواره های فرضا Kasper میتونست ظاهر بشه , تا حالا شده بود و منتظر ظهور رقیبش در بازار نمیشد
هیچ شرکتی از افزایش فروش بدش نمیاد , پس حالا اگر از الگوهای رو کار دیگر رقبا استفاده نمیکنن احتمال اینکه این مساله به ضعف فنی ارتباط داشته باشه خیلی بیشتره تا عدم وجود دقیب داخلی

ولی در خصوص اینکه جواب سئوالات توی اینترنت هست و با ایمیل هم میشه جواب گرفت :

- Kasper میاد و الگوریتمهای خودش رو به کل میذاره روی نت
- آنتی ویروسی که با Email و سرچ توی اینترنت نوشته بشه دیگه رقیب نمیخواد که

و در آخر :

آقای Mehdi Asgari عزیز

شما مدیر بخش هستید , این احتمال وجود داره که پاسخگوییهای تند , طعنه آمیز و از روی تحکم تنها بحث رو به حاشیه بکشه  به طور مثال جمله :




> چرا حرفای نادرست ایشون رو تایید می کنید


تصور میکردم که در اینجا آزادی عقیده وجود داره , البته پاسخ مخاطبتون میتونه موید خیلی چیزها باشه :




> منظورم این بودکه فرض میگیریم درست ....


 !!!!!!

به هر حال ایشون جزو تیم فنی مهران رایانه هستند و باید با رقیب آتی و احتمالی خودشون مدارا کنند !!




> به عنوان مثال *یکی از مراکز نظامی ایران* حدود *500 هزار پی سی* و 1500 سرور داره


خدانگهدار

----------


## greenway

توضیحات پست قبلی من کافی بوده و با توجه به اینکه مدیر بخش اونها رو Off-Topic و سطحی تشخیص دادند ، چیزی برای ادامه دادن ندارم. موفق باشید.




> (من با ابراز عقیدۀ فنی بدون پشتوانۀ فنی مخالفم و مشکل دارم؛ شما قبل از اعتراض به پاسخ گویی تند من ، ببینید چه چیزی این حالت رو به وجود اورده. در ضمن در بحث فنی تحکمی وجود نداره؛ شما با من بحث فنی کن و غلط های من رو گوشزد کن و من هم ازت ممنون میشم و بابت اشتباهاتم عذر میخوام؛ این موضوع ربطی به مدیر بودن یا نبودن من نداره)


 



> مطالبی که در مورد مارک راسینویچ و دیتابیس روتکیت و امضای Realtek و PsSetCreateProcessNotifyRoutine و SSDT Hook و امضای دیجیتال و اسکنر گفتی انقدر کم عمق و سطحیه که اصلا در موردشون صحبت نمی کنم. در واقع پرتاب این کلمات از سمت تو نشون میده که چیزایی خوندی و شنیدی، ولی نه در حدی که بتونی اظهار نظر کنی (در مورد هرکدوم که شک داشتی می تونی بپرسی تا بیشتر توضیح بدم. به هر حال اینا بحثایی ان که هر روز به صورت واقعی باهاشون سر وکار دارم)


 




> فعلا تارگت اصلی بازار ویندوز های 32 بیتی هستند) (درواقع در sandbox ای که دارم روش کار می کنم از SSDT Hook استفاده کردم)





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_...Dispatch_Table 
> In 2010, many computer security products which relied on hooking SSDT calls were shown to be vulnerable to exploits using race conditions to attack the products' security checks





> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=242457
> 
> http://www.asreertebat.com/1389/4/19/AsreErtebat_weekly/364/Page/26/
> 
> 
> در *۳۱ تیرماه* گذشته، شرکت سیمانتک، یکی از بزرگترین تولیدکننده های ضد ویروس جهان، گزارشی منتشر کرد که حکایت از آلودگی کامپیوترهای جهان به کرمی به نام استاکس نت داشت.


 



> From: Greenway
> Sent: Monday, *July 05*, 2010 3:48 AM
> To: Mark Russinovich
> Subject: New Rootkit





> http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/*2010/07/16*/the-stuxnet-sting.aspx


 



> امیدوارم دیگر دوستمون هم در این *گفتگو* شرکت کنند تا نتیجه شفاف تر بشه





> حوصله اثبات تعداد برنج های داخل گونی را ندارم . نه برای شما ، نه برای ایمن و نه برای هر نرم افزار جدیدی که در هر زمینه ای ساخته شود.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> تکنیکها که در حال حاضر وجود دارند و در نمونه های خارجی عرضه شدن , اینکه عقب ماندگی مهران رایانه و پیشرفت فرضی اون رو در آینده بخوایم منوط کنیم به پیدایش یک رقیب داخلی , اندکی ساده اندیشی هستش
> 
> بعیده که متخصصین ایمن رایانه چیزی توی آستینشون داشته باشن که اون رو برای زمانی بخوان رو کنن که رقیبی داخلی وارد بشه


منظورم این نبود که با پیدایش یک رقیب کل سیستم نرم افزاری ایمن طی یک عملیات استشهادی زیر و رو میشه (که به قول خودت ساده اندیشیه). ادعای من اینه که با ظاهر شدن یک رقیب برای ایمن ، مهران رایانه قسمتی از سودش رو از دست میده. پس دست روی دست نخواهد گذاشت؛ مطمئنا اقداماتی انجام میده (و مطمئنا رقیبش هم ادعاهای فنی ای خواهد داشت که برتری خودش رو نسبت به مهران رایانه ای که فکر کنم بالای 15 ساله وجود داره ، نشون بده. حالا این عمل مهران رایانه میتونه توسط استخدام نیروهای جدیدتر یا ارائۀ تکنیک ها یا ابزار جدیدتر در آنتی ویروسش نمود پیدا کنه. البته به دست آوردن مشتریان چندسالۀ مهران رایانه هم یک شبه اتفاق نمی افته)
در مورد مقایسه با چیزی مثل کسپرسکی: ما ها هر چقدر هم از نظر فنی پیشرفت کنیم، در اکثر ابعاد از اون ها عقب تریم (هیچ شرکتی نمی تونه در ایران به اندازۀ اون ها تبلیغات کنه ، Malware Analyst داشته باشه، ارتباط با شرکای تجاری (و تبادل سمپل و ...) داشته باشه. 
ولی در خصوص اینکه جواب سئوالات توی اینترنت هست و با ایمیل هم میشه جواب گرفت :




> - Kasper میاد و الگوریتمهای خودش رو به کل میذاره روی نت
> - آنتی ویروسی که با Email و سرچ توی اینترنت نوشته بشه دیگه رقیب نمیخواد که


(اینطوری ها هم نیست!)



> شما مدیر بخش هستید , این احتمال وجود داره که پاسخگوییهای تند , طعنه آمیز و از روی تحکم تنها بحث رو به حاشیه بکشه به طور مثال جمله :
> به هر حال ایشون جزو تیم فنی مهران رایانه هستند و باید با رقیب آتی و احتمالی خودشون مدارا کنند !!


فکر نمی کنم اقای صادقیان جزو تیم توسعۀ آنتی ویروس باشن (درسته آقای صادقیان؟)
حساسیت در مورد دقت بحث فنی سوای موضوع آزادی عقیده است. که البته در انتهای این پست به چند مورد اشاره می کنم. (من با ابراز عقیدۀ فنی بدون پشتوانۀ فنی مخالفم و مشکل دارم؛ شما قبل از اعتراض به پاسخ گویی تند من ، ببینید چه چیزی این حالت رو به وجود اورده. در ضمن در بحث فنی تحکمی وجود نداره؛ شما با من بحث فنی کن و غلط های من رو گوشزد کن و من هم ازت ممنون میشم و بابت اشتباهاتم عذر میخوام؛ این موضوع ربطی به مدیر بودن یا نبودن من نداره)



> به عنوان مثال یکی از مراکز نظامی ایران حدود 500 هزار پی سی و 1500 سرور داره


متوجه طعنۀ تو یا اشتباه خودم نشدم

و اما greenway: من به چند نکته اشاره می کنم (که بعدا شائبۀ این به وجود نیاد که یک نفر به واسطۀ مدیر بودنش یه چیزایی گفت و بحث رو ناتمام گذاشت. حالا می تونیم بعدا پست های آف تاپیک رو منتقل کنیم به یک تاپیک دیگه). 
چطور یک روتکیت جدید رو پیدا می کنی؟
 کی به این نتیجه رسیدی که آنتی روتکیت ها از سیگنیچر برای تشخیص روتکیت استفاده می کنن؟
 Revoke شدن امضای RealTek توسط Verisign هیچ تاثیری روی کارکرد نسخه های منتشر شده نداره (و جلوی انتشارش رو هم نمی گیره، فقط malware های بعدی قادر به sign شدن با اون نیستن)
آخرین فعالیت مرتبط با روتکیت مارک راسینویچ اون قضیۀ جنجالی روتکیت سونی بود (2005) و آخرین نسخۀ Rootkit Revealer (2006) (مگر این که شما ارتباط شخصی با ایشون داشته باشید و چیزی رو می دونید که ما نمی دونیم). و نمی دونم چه ربطی به ایشون داره که شما روتکیت رو برای ایشون بفرستید ؟ (مثلا اگه می گفتی EP_X0FF یا فلان تیم آنالیز ویروس یا شرکت سازندۀ آنتی روتکیت حرفی نبود. البته مایکروسافت RKUnhooker رو خرید و الان فقط نسخۀ LE این نرم افزار قابل دانلوده، ولی باز هم این ربطی به مارک نداره. در واقع مارک بیشتر یک متخصص Windows Internals هست تا مباحث امنیتی مثل روتکیت)
استفاده از PsSetCreateProcessNotifyRoutine نیازی به امضای دیجیتالی نداره (در ویندوز های 32 بیتی می تونی درایور های سطح کرنل رو ساین نکنی؛ اما در 64 بیتی باید این کار رو بکنی)
(کی گفته آنتی ویروس ها از روش "استاندارد" باید استفاده کنن؟ تا جایی که اطلاع دارم فقط Microsoft Security Essentials و یکی دو محصول دیگه از SSDT Hooking استفاده نمی کنن که این هم یک روش استاندارد نیست. فکر کن مثلا ملت به جای TDI و NDIS و ... رو بیارن به WFP!)
SSDT Hooking روی ویستا و سون هم قابل انجامه (روی نسخه های 64 بیتی به دلیل وجود  Kernel Patch Protection نمیشه از این روش استفاده کرد. ولی خب فعلا تارگت اصلی بازار ویندوز های 32 بیتی هستند) (درواقع در sandbox ای که دارم روش کار می کنم از SSDT Hook استفاده کردم)
در مورد Realtime Scanner اجازه بده فعلا حرفی نزنم (ولی متوجه نشدم که یعنی چی با MMB بنویسیم؟ این شوخی بود یا طعنه؟ UI محصول جدید از Qt استفاده می کنه و کد یوزر مد و دتکشن از C++‎. کرنل هم که معلومه)

----------


## Zero Defect

سلام




> فکر نمی کنم اقای صادقیان جزو تیم توسعۀ آنتی ویروس باشن (درسته آقای صادقیان؟)


اگر ایشون در حال حاضر جزو این تیم نیستند , شائبه این امر رو خودشون در گذشته ایجاد کردن

پست 22




> خدمت دوستان عارضم بنده در شرکت مهران رایانه همین انتی ویروس ایمن مشغول به کار هستم و جز تیم برنامه نویسی سیستم مالی *هم* هستم. با تیم تولید و پشتیبانی ایمن هم اشنایی کامل دارم.از روند رشد اون هم کاملا باخبر هستم


ظاهرا ایشون همکاریشون در بخش مالی در اولویت دوم قرار داره که استفاده از واژه "هم" موید این نظره

و یا در پست 27




> اگر کسی هم تمایل داشت پی ام بده تا ادرس بدم تشریف بیاره شرکت تا بیشتر باهم آشنا بشیم.


مطمئنا این آشنایی و دعوت در خصوص تخصص ایشون در زمینه مسائل مالی نبوده چرا که در تاپیکی مرتبط با آنتی ویروس به سر میبریم

الی ایحال , این مورد مساله مهمی نیست و از کنارش میگذریم





> متوجه طعنۀ تو یا اشتباه خودم نشدم


من طعنه نزدم , سئوال کردم , ولی شما سئوال و ابهام بنده رو با سئوال جواب دادید در ادامه بیشتر توضیح میدم تا رفع ابهام بشه
شما آماری رو ذکر فرمودید به شرح زیر که برای بنده حقیر جای تعجب داشت و صد البته این تعجب دلیلی بر عدم صحت آمار شما نیست بلکه فقط شبه ای برام پیش اومده بود و تصور کردم که شاید اشتباه تایپی هستش




> به عنوان مثال یکی از مراکز نظامی ایران حدود 500 هزار پی سی و 1500 سرور داره


واژه مرکز برای موجودیتی متمرکز و خاص استفاده میشه , فرضا مرکز آموزش دانشگاه آزاد جنوب تهران
برام جای سئوال بود که این مرکز نظامی :
-  مگه چند تا پرسنل داره که نیاز به 500000 PC ( کامپیوتر شخصی ) داره
- این مرکز به این عظمت و با این چگالی بالا در کجا قرار داره , همه افراد اونجا کارشون مرتبط با کامپیوتره
- کل نیروهای نظامی ایران چند نفره که تنها در یکی از مراکزش این تعداد نیرو و PC وجود داره

تصور میکنم یا واژه مرکز نباید به کار میرفت و یا اینکه 500 هزار شاید هم بنده اشتباه کردم

در پایان ضمن تشکر از توضیحات تکمیلیتون که در پست قبل ارائه فرمودید امیدوارم دیگر دوستمون هم در این *گفتگو* شرکت کنند تا نتیجه شفاف تر بشه

اگر پستهای بنده آف تاپیک هستند لطفا اونها رو حذف بفرمایید

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

Zero Defect:
بابت دقتت در جزییات خوشحال و ممنونم.
در مورد آقای صادقیان: راست میگی، برای من هم شک به وجود اومد! (مهران رایانه دو دفتر داره: یکی در جردن و دیگری جمهوری. بر اساس صحبت هایی که با ایشون کردم قبلا و این که در دفتر جردن هستن استنباط کردم که جزو تیم توسعه نیستن.) حمیدرضا شفاف سازی کن!

در مورد مرکز نظامی: اشتباه از بنده بود. کلمۀ "مرکز" لفظ درستی برای چیزی که می خواستم بگم نبود. منظورم "نیرو های مسلح" و "نیروی انتظامی" بود (اجازه بدید بحث این اعداد و ارگان ها همینجا مختومه بمونه!)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.منظورم این بود که من در این شرکت مشغول به کار هستم.دفتر ایمن در جمهوری واقع هست و دفتر سیستمهای مالی و بازیابی اطلاعات در جردن.من مسئول تیم توسعه سیستمهای مالی هستم.ولی با بچه های توسعه آنتی ویروس آشنا هستم و میدونم دارن چطوری کار میکنند.و گرنه در تیم توسعه اونها بنده نیستم و کاری هم براشون نکردم.
البته چندتا پیشنهاد دادم ولی مورد قبول واقع نشد. به دلایل مختلف.
بحثی که آقای عسگری گفتند نمیشه مثل کسپرسکی تبلیغ کرد چرا میشه.الان شرکت ما هم میتونه اینکارو بکنه ولی از لحاظ فنی مشکل داریم.
مشکل اینه که افرادی میان و ادعا میکنند بعد وقتی قراره یک USB protector بنویسند حدود یک سال باید به صورت سعی و خطا پیش برند تا بتونند بنویسند و زحمت مطالعه هم به خودشون نمیدن.خوب با این مورد چه طوری باید برخورد کرد.مسئول آنتی ویروس فرد با سواد و واقعا حرفه ای هست ولی نمیتونه همه کارهارو خودش انجام بده.خیلی ها هم اومدن و چند وقت هم مشغول کار بودن ولی من برنامه نویس شخصا هیچ کدومشون رو از لحاظ علمی قبول ندارم.چون کسی که ادعای تبحر یک موضوعی رو میکنه حداقل باید بدونه از کجا باید کارو شروع کنه نه اینکه با روشهای سعی و خطا پیش بره.آیا کسپرسکی هم از همین روش استفاده میکنه؟؟؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

greenway:
شما همچنان سوال های منو بی جواب گذاشتی (ویرایش پستت رو الان دیدم)
روشی که Matousec ادعا می کنه جدید نیست و در واقع ایده اش برمی گرده به سال 1996 (بیشتر هم حربه ایه برای پول دراوردن تا روشی درست حسابی برای مقابله با آنتی ویروس ها. گرچه یکی از دوستان روی Kaspersky و یک آنتی ویروس دیگه تست کرده و جواب هم گرفت)
لینک های مربوط به Stuxnet رو قبلا دیده بودم و خونده بودم ولی چه ربطی به بحث ما  داره ؟
نامه ای هم که به مارک فرستادی باز هم حرف من رو نقض نمی کنه

پ ن: خوندن این لینک هم خالی از لطف نیست

----------


## greenway

من درک نمی کنم شما دنبال چه موضوعی هستید. اما هدف من از  نقل قول ها ، نشان دادن زمان ها بود. چطور شد که روز 13 اگوست 2010 به یکباره همه ضد ویروس ها استاکس نت رو به دیتابیس خودشون اضافه کردند ؟ و بعد چه اتفاقی افتاده که یک رپرتاژ آگهی توسط سیمانتک به خبرگزاری های ایرانی رفته ؟ و اون هم حداقل دو هفته بعد از اینکه همه دنیا این ویروس رو شناسایی کردند ؟




> هر حال اینا بحثایی ان که هر روز به صورت واقعی باهاشون سر وکار دارم


چطور شد که شما عزیزانی که در این بخش فعالیت می کنید و هر روز به صورت واقعی با آن سر و کار دارید، این رو تشخیص ندادید و مدت ها روی کامپیوترهای ایرانی در حال گشت و گذار بوده ؟ 

من صد درصد روی حرفم هستم ، این که SSDT Hook راهش نیست. 
http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/driver...tpatching.mspx

برای همین گفتم پست قبلی کافی هست ، برای این که شما صد در صد باید کار صنعتی رو تجربه کنید و بعد خیلی از مسایل رو خود به خود متوجه خواهید شد. شما می فرمایید بازار مربوط به سیستم های 32 است بنده عرض میکنم احتمال دارد که سیستم های عامل های سی و دو بیتی طی دو سال آینده منقرض شوند. این مسیر از روی سیستم عامل لپ تاپ ها کاملا قابل رهگیری است .  شما می فرمایید فلان قسمت 500 هزار سیستم دارد ، بنده عرض می کنم مدیری که جرات خرج کردن بودجه اش را به این حجم و تعداد داشته باشد موجود نیست . متاسفانه ما در مورد دو چیز مختلف گفتگو می کنیم و شما هم اصرار بر این دارید که فقط شما می دانید SSDT چیست و ما هیچ تجربه کاری در این زمینه نداریم. ما یک چیزهایی شنیده ایم اما شما به طور روزانه با آن کار کرده اید. من این طور نتیجه گیری می کنم که اصلا گفتگوی ما به نتیجه ای نمی رسد.  فرض کنیم که اصلا قانع شدم که SSDT Hook راهش هست و بهترین راه هم هست ، چه نفعی برای بنده وجود دارد که به موضوع مورد علاقه شما ادامه دهم؟ اصلا چرا صبر نکنیم که ببینیم بعد از پاییز و انتشار محصول جدید چه اتفاقاتی خواهد افتاد ؟ چرا با یکدیگر جنگ زرگری کنیم در صورتی که در دو مسیر کاملا متفاوت راهمان را ادامه می دهیم ؟ حاضر نیستم به جای KIS از نرم افزار بومی شده استفاده کنم. حاضرم همین امروز حداقل 50 هزار تومان بابت پشتیبانی از نرم افزار ضد ویروس جدید به حساب شما واریز کنم ، اما جاضر به استفاده از آن نیستم .  دلایلم هم اگر برای شما نامعتبر است ، برای خودم به اندازه کافی اعتبار دارد. عرض کردم ، دلیلی برای ادامه مطلب ندارم. 





> greenway:
> شما همچنان سوال های منو بی جواب گذاشتی (ویرایش پستت رو الان دیدم)
> روشی که Matousec ادعا می کنه جدید نیست و در واقع ایده اش برمی گرده به سال 1996 (بیشتر هم حربه ایه برای پول دراوردن تا روشی درست حسابی برای مقابله با آنتی ویروس ها. گرچه یکی از دوستان روی Kaspersky و یک آنتی ویروس دیگه تست کرده و جواب هم گرفت)
> لینک های مربوط به Stuxnet رو قبلا دیده بودم و خونده بودم ولی چه ربطی به بحث ما داره ؟
> نامه ای هم که به مارک فرستادی باز هم حرف من رو نقض نمی کنه
> 
> پ ن: خوندن این لینک هم خالی از لطف نیست

----------


## esmit61

> به عنوان مثال یکی از مراکز نظامی ایران حدود 500 هزار پی سی و 1500 سرور داره


شما یا نمیدونی پی سی چیه، یا نمیدونی 500 هزار چند تاست. یا شایدم نمیدونی مرکز نظامی چیه!!!!!




> اجازه بدید بحث این اعداد و ارگان ها همینجا مختومه بمونه!


چشم!

take it easy, it's just for fun
 :چشمک:

----------


## Nima NT

> شما یا نمیدونی پی سی چیه، یا نمیدونی 500 هزار چند تاست. یا شایدم نمیدونی مرکز نظامی چیه!!!!!
> 
> 
> چشم!
> 
> take it easy, it's just for fun


دوست عزیز ، بحث تا اینجا شامل بخش ناچیز فنی و اعظم اجتماعی بوده ، گذشته از مفید بودن یا نبودن ! بهتر هستش از توهین به افراد یا ... خود داری کنید.

متشکرم.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> چطور شد که شما عزیزانی که در این بخش فعالیت می کنید و هر روز به صورت واقعی با آن سر و کار دارید، این رو تشخیص ندادید و مدت ها روی کامپیوترهای ایرانی در حال گشت و گذار بوده ؟


هنوزم هست، ولی ما باید چیکار کنیم؟ شما با ارگان های دولتی کار کردید؟ فکر می کنید ما چکار می تونستیم یا می تونیم بکنیم؟ در واقع متولی و تصمیم گیرندۀ اصلی مسائل این چنینی کی هست؟ (منی که برنامه نویسم و با چند شرکت و پروژه همکاری دارم در کجای چرخۀ حفاظت از سیستم های کامپیوتری مراکز دولتی قرار می گیرم؟ اینا تازه یادشون افتاده که برن به جنگ استاکس نت) (مثلا فکر می کنید اگر هر شرکت امنیتی 10 نفر ارسال کنه به ارگان ها و وزارتخونه ها و ... تا روی ویروس یابی و استاکس نت کشی اون سازمان کار کنن، مسئله حل میشه؟ و اگر این مسئله حل شد، با مسائل مشابه سال های بعد چه کنیم؟ میخوام بگم حرفت رو می فهمم، ولی راهکارت چیه؟ ما  در این فضا و با محدودیت های فنی/مالی/مدیریتی ایران داریم زندگی می کنیم و دلمون به اندازۀ کافی خون هست)



> من صد درصد روی حرفم هستم ، این که SSDT Hook راهش نیست.


آفرین، روی حرفت بایست؛ ولی وقت کردی مطالعه ای در مورد آنتی روتکیت ها ، سند باکس ها و آنتی ویروس های فعلی و روش های استفاده شده هم انجام بده (لینکی که فرستادی مربوط به نسخۀ 64 بیتی هست که قبلا اون رو تصدیق کردم)



> شما می فرمایید بازار مربوط به سیستم های 32 است بنده عرض میکنم احتمال دارد که سیستم های عامل های سی و دو بیتی طی دو سال آینده منقرض شوند. این مسیر از روی سیستم عامل لپ تاپ ها کاملا قابل رهگیری است . شما می فرمایید فلان قسمت 500 هزار سیستم دارد ، بنده عرض می کنم مدیری که جرات خرج کردن بودجه اش را به این حجم و تعداد داشته باشد موجود نیست


در مورد 32 بیتی بودن ، من به زمان حال اشاره دارم (رلیز نسخۀ 64 بیتی TDL3 زنگ خطری برای سیستم های 64 بیتی بود). مشکلی با این قسمت از حرفات ندارم. ولی به صرف وجود چنین مشکلاتی هم دست روی دست نمی گذاریم. نظر شما در مورد استفاده نکردن محصولات داخلی قابل احترامه ، ولی ما با اعتقاد به سودآوری مالی + درست بودن کاری که می کنیم دست به چنین اقدامی زدیم؛ مطمئنا انتظار نداریم شمای نوعی کسپرسکی یا نورتن رو ول کرده و از ایمن یا محصولات مشابه ایرانی استفاده کنی.
بنده اصراری بر درست بودن حرفای خودم و غلط بودن حرفای شما و ادامۀ بحث به منظور شکست شما ندارم؛ میگم اگر آرگومان فنی ای انجام میشه، باید با پشتوانۀ فنی باشه. وگرنه مسائل غیر فنی انقدر پیچیدگی دارن که نشه با قاطعیت درموردشون نظر داد. اصرارت بر عدم ادامۀ بحث و پیگیری مجددش رو هم درک نمی کنم؛ بر خلاف تو اصلا فکر نمی کنم داریم جنگ می کنیم. این یه بحثه، لزوما برنده ای نداره ولی از خلال این بحث من و تو و خوانندگان مطلب ، چیزی یاد می گیریم.

----------


## esmit61

بابا این که بحث نداره که. خوب معلومه هیچ کس نمیاد 10-15 هزار تومان پول آنتی ویروس ایمن بده. طرف میگه 50 هزار تومان میدم، در عوض، اطمینانم خیلی بیشتر از این 30-40 هزار تا می ارزه.
اگه یادتون باشه، ایرانسل که اوائل اومده بود، بسیار به صرفه بود.تخفیف های وحشتناکی میداد.چرا؟ چون باید با اپراتور اول رقابت میکرد.اگه از اول قیمت الانش رو میزد هیچ کس استقبال نمیکرد. به این میگن دامپینگ.کاری که خیلی از شرکتهای چینی انجام میدن.حالا چرا اینهارو گفتم؟ منظورم اینه که اگه آنتی ویروس ایرانی هم میخواد رقابت کنه باید یه حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشه. حالا هم از لحاظ کیفیت،هم از نظر قیمت.
من خودم شخصاً توی این شرایط هیچ وقت نمیام سیستمم رو بسپرم به آنتی ویروس ایرانی...
البته معتقدم که شرکتهای ایرانی کم کم میتونن وارد عرضه آنتی ویروس بشوند

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> منظورم اینه که اگه آنتی ویروس ایرانی هم میخواد رقابت کنه باید یه حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشه. حالا هم از لحاظ کیفیت،هم از نظر قیمت.


به نظرت چه فاکتور هایی برای کیفیت وجود دارن که به شرط وجود اون ها (و با فرض مناسب بودن قیمت) از محصول ایرانی استفاده خواهی کرد ؟ (در واقع میخوام بدونم منظورت از کیفیت دقیقا چی هست ؟ آیا ویژگی های بیشتر برات مهمه ؟ یا مثلا مقایسۀ بعضی ویژگی ها و توانایی ها مثل تعداد کم false positive و سرعت اسکن و ... با آنتی ویروس های خارجی روی تصمیمت تاثیر گذارن؟)
از دیگر دوستان هم دعوت می کنم به این سوالم جواب داده و در بحث شرکت کنن

----------


## Nima NT

من هم به عنوان یک کاربر اگر قرار باشه بین آنتی ویروس ایرانی و خارجی یکی رو انتخاب کنم مطمئنا" نمونه خارجی رو انتخاب میکنم ؛ دلیل کارم هم فکر میکنم منطقی هستش چرا که همیشه همه چیز امکانات و ... نیست بعضی وقت ها اعتبار یک محصول بیشتر از امکانات اون ارزش داره ( این مورد رو نمیشه به تمام محصولات نرم افزاری تعمیم داد و فقط شاید بشه در آنتی ویروسها بهش استناد کرد ) ، متاسفانه به برکت حضور تحریم ، جامعه سود جو پرور شده ، نمونه های بارز این موارد هم هست ، به عنوان مثال زمانی که مملکت ما تحریم هست عده ای فقط به فکر سود کردن هستن حالا از هر راه براشون مهم نیست ، دیگه در این آشفته بازار شده که خر جای قناری به مردم دادن ، کدوم مورد ؟ ، مثلا" ویندوز های دستکاری شده ، آنتی ویروس شید ، و انواع آنتی ویروسهایی که در همین سایت هم تبلیغاتشون موجوده ، این جور آدمها هم ملت رو ... فرض میکنن و هم عملا" به افرادی مثل شما هم ضربه میزنن چرا که وقتی من از ظاهر آنتی ویروس متوجه میشم که نسخه فارسی شده Nod32 هست جسارتا" دیگه به شما هم اعتماد نمیکنم حالا بماند که افرادی هستن که خودشون در توضیح محصول خودشون مینویسن ...
"این آنتی ویروس از ترکیب موتورهای Kasper و Nod تهیه شده " خوب این یعنی چی ؟ 
همین میشه که من و امثال من دیگه به این جور محصولات اعتماد نمیکنیم و به جای امکانات به سراغ اعتبار میریم چون به قولی چشمون ترسیده.
مورد دیگه ای هم که باعث میشه چشم من و امثال من بترسه ، ندونم کاری های سازمان های مسئول هست ، چند تا پروژه ملی تا الان راه اندازی شد و چندتاشون موفق بودن ؟ اگر اشتباه نکنم اکثرشون به تاریک خانه تاریخ سپرده شدن ، خوب همین به نظر شما آیا باعث نمیشه که کاربر احساس سردرگمی بکنه ، یه روز میخواهیم دیگه ویندوز نخریم و همه از لینوکس ملی استفاده کنن ، یه روز قراره Firewall ملی بنویسیم ( پدافند غیر عامل و این حرفا ... ) ، تو این وضعیت من یک کاربر ساده هستم و اطلاعاتی که دارم برام مهم هست حالا تو این آشفته بازار تنها کاری که میتونم بکنم دور محصولات ایرانی و ملی و ... رو کامل یک خط قرمز میکشم.

البته از حق نگذریم شرکتها و گروه هایی هم بودن که با جان و دل زحمت کشیدن و سعی کردن محصولات خوب و قابل اعتمادی رو به بازار ارائه بکنن و هدفشون جلب رضایت مندی مشتری بوده و هست ولی شناسایی این شرکتها و گروه های صادق قبول کنیم که برای همه کاربران ساده و میسر نیست.

----------


## greenway

> به نظرت چه فاکتور هایی برای کیفیت وجود دارن که به شرط وجود اون ها (و با فرض مناسب بودن قیمت) از محصول ایرانی استفاده خواهی کرد ؟ (در واقع میخوام بدونم منظورت از کیفیت دقیقا چی هست ؟ آیا ویژگی های بیشتر برات مهمه ؟ یا مثلا مقایسۀ بعضی ویژگی ها و توانایی ها مثل تعداد کم false positive و سرعت اسکن و ... با آنتی ویروس های خارجی روی تصمیمت تاثیر گذارن؟)
> از دیگر دوستان هم دعوت می کنم به این سوالم جواب داده و در بحث شرکت کنن


یک زمانی بحث ها مختص ویروس بود. این زمان زیاد هم دور نیست ....
بعد دسته بندی ها زیاد شدند. تعاریف جداگانه Worm , Trojan , Backdoor , Malware , Macro و .... اضافه شدند. بعد باز هم چیزهای جدیدتری آمد. مثل SQL Worm و Booter ها... و همین طور تکنیک ها و تعاریف زیاد شدند. امکاناتی که در یک نرم افزار ضد ویروس برای من مهم هستند تا جایی که حضور ذهن دارم شامل موارد زیر است :

1- سرعت بروز رسانی و شناسایی بد افزارهای جدید ( در حقیقت من با کلمه بد افزار همه تعاریف رو با هم یکی کردم ، شاید کلمه ی بهتری براش وجود داشته باشه )
2- جلوگیری از روش های حمله به سیستم ها در شبکه 
3- ارتباط قوی با سایر همکارهای خارجی 
4- قیمت مناسب برای من ( بین 20 تا 30 هزار تومن برای هر سال )
5- امکان شناسایی رفتار ویروس گونه ( مثل SSDT Hooking یا مثل Code Snippet یا مثل Explorer Injection ) بدون وجود نمونه ویروس در بانک اطلاعاتی
6- امکان چک کردن یا چک نکردن فایلهای دارای امضا ، یا فیلتر کردن فایلهای با سایز بالا
7- امکان ایجاد Exclusion برای فایل های خاص حتی آلوده
8- پشتیبانی 24 ساعته 
9- امکانات پشتیبان گیری از بخش های مهم سیستم 
10 - امکان محدود سازی پروتکل های متفاوت در شبکه ( مثلا بستن پورت SMTP یا FTP )
11- امکان تنظیم دسترسی ها برای کاربرهای مختلف یک سیستم توسط Admin ( مثلا من میخواهم دسترسی بچه ام را به سایت های خاص ببندم )

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.در مورد این ویروس اکستاکس نت زمانی که اومد ما ظرف یک هفته اضافه کردیم و چند روز پیش هم در 20:30 با یکی از مدیران ما صحبت کرد.ولی آیا فکر میکنید همکاری با ارگانهای نظامی به این راحتیاست؟؟؟
شما باید خیلی کار کنید تا بتونید اونهارو متقاعد کنید از شما خرید کنند بعد اگر خرید کردند تازه باید متقاعدشون کنید بهتون باید پول بدن و این نرم افزار مفتی نیست.ما با انواع و اقسام روابط خیلی قوی با جاهای مختلف قرارداد بستیم و نسخ مختلفی بهشون دادیم و مشکل پرداخت هست که 2 ساله دارند کار میکنند و فکر میکنند در راه رضای خدا نرم افزار رو بهشون دادیم در صورتی که قرارداد صفت و سختی هم باهاشون بستیم ولی به حول و قوه الهی به راحتی قرارداد هم دور زدن.

----------


## Zero Defect

> به نظرت چه فاکتور هایی برای کیفیت وجود دارن که به شرط وجود اون ها (و با فرض مناسب بودن قیمت) از محصول ایرانی استفاده خواهی کرد ؟ (در واقع میخوام بدونم منظورت از کیفیت دقیقا چی هست ؟ آیا ویژگی های بیشتر برات مهمه ؟ یا مثلا مقایسۀ بعضی ویژگی ها و توانایی ها مثل تعداد کم false positive و سرعت اسکن و ... با آنتی ویروس های خارجی روی تصمیمت تاثیر گذارن؟)
> از دیگر دوستان هم دعوت می کنم به این سوالم جواب داده و در بحث شرکت کنن


سلام

ای کاش این مبحث رو در یک تاپیک مجزا مطرح میکردید ولی با این اوصاف .....

پیشنهادهای عملی بنده در چند بند زیره :

در واقع شما باید بر روی نقاط ضعف رقبا تمرکز کنید , آماری از سرعت به روز رسانی آنتی ویروسها بر حسب محل پیدایش ویروسها تهیه کنید ( و بالاخص ایران ) تصور میکنم که فرضا آنتی ویروس یک ویروس ایرانی دیرتر از دیگر ویروسها عرضه میشه ( برای اینکه بیشتر توضیح بدم , آیا فرضا کسپر با همون سرعتی به مقابله با یک ویروس ایرانی میپردازه و برای اون راه حل ارائه میده که برای دیگر مناطق این کار رو میکنه )
برگ برنده شما در حال حاضر عرضه زود هنگام تر اون موارد هستش
در مورد دوم , همونطوری که ملاحظه کردید همه ته صحبتشون اینه که حاضر نیستن که سیستم رو به تنهایی به دست یک آنتی ویروس ایرانی بدن , خوب الزاما در این حالت بر روی مساله سازگاری با دیگر آنتی ویروسها هم باید کار کنید , یعنی امری که ایمن فاقد اونه !
مطمئنا اگر بتونید آنتی ویروسی طراحی کنید که در زمینه تشخیص ویروسهای ایرانی پیشگام باشه ( چه از نظر تشخیص و چه از نظر سرعت به روز رسانی ) و در ضمن سازگار با آنتی ویروسهای مطرح دنیا باشه روند صعودی پیشرفت شما چند برابر خواهد شد
در واقع این دو باید به عنوان مکمل هم عمل کنند و نه به عنوان رقیب , وگرنه اگر بحث رقابت باشه شما حالا حالاها باید چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنید و ....
تا شما تکنیکهای اونها رو بخواید پیاده سازی کنید , مطمئن باشید اونها روشهای جایگزین و بهینه رو عرضه کردن ( به فرض نگاهی به Panda Cloud بندازید )
پس در گام اول تصور رقابت رو از ذهن خارج کنید

به نظر من دلیل افت فعلی ایمن تا حد زیادی همین دو امر هستش

یا علی

----------


## esmit61

> به نظرت چه فاکتور هایی برای کیفیت وجود دارن که به شرط وجود اون ها (و با فرض مناسب بودن قیمت) از محصول ایرانی استفاده خواهی کرد ؟


من شخصاً اولین فاکتور برام کشف هست. یعنی بتونه یه فایلی که میخواد خرابکاری کنه رو جلوشو بگیره. حالا اگه سرعتش هم نسبت به بقیه کمتر شد برام مهم نیست. چون سیستمم و اطلاعاتم برام خیلی مهمه.ولی میدونم که این نظر اکثر کاربرها(علی الخصوص توی ایران) نیست. مثلاً nod32 توی این فاکتوری که برای من مهمه ضعیفتر از موارد دیگه هست.ولی میبینیم که کاربرها خیلی ازش استقبال کردند. به نظر من این وظیفه قسمت بازاریابی شرکت هست که باید با نظرسنجی هایی که انجام میده بفهمه در حال حاضر کدوم فاکتور برای کاربرها مهمتره و ورژنهای متفاوتی رو عرضه کنه. ولی به نظر من اکثر کاربرها(منظورم عموم جامعه است که اطلاعات فنی راجع به ویروسها ندارند) مهمترین فاکتور براشون UI مناسب و آپدیت ساده و سرعت اسکن است. خیلی روی امنیتشون سخت گیری نمیکنند. البته این نظر شخصی منه و شاید با نظر دوستان متفاوت باشه.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.من فکر میکنم بیشتر روی بحث امکاناتی که اونا دارن شما هم تکیه کنید.زیرا با این مساله شخصا خیلی درگیر بودم در نمایشگاهها. مثلا کاربر سوال میکرد گارد فایل داره؟؟؟ Internet Security داره؟؟ و فقط نگاه میکردن ببینن کسپر چه امکاناتی داره و آیا همون امکانات رو ایمن هم داره؟؟ این موردی بود که شاید خیلی ها و شاید 99% افراد در نمایشگاهها از من سوال میکردند.در مورد سرعت Update سوال میکردند.

----------


## antimalware

> سلام.در مورد این ویروس اکستاکس نت زمانی که اومد ما ظرف یک هفته اضافه کردیم و چند روز پیش هم در 20:30 با یکی از مدیران ما صحبت کرد.ولی آیا فکر میکنید همکاری با ارگانهای نظامی به این راحتیاست؟؟؟
> شما باید خیلی کار کنید تا بتونید اونهارو متقاعد کنید از شما خرید کنند بعد اگر خرید کردند تازه باید متقاعدشون کنید بهتون باید پول بدن و این نرم افزار مفتی نیست.ما با انواع و اقسام روابط خیلی قوی با جاهای مختلف قرارداد بستیم و نسخ مختلفی بهشون دادیم و مشکل پرداخت هست که 2 ساله دارند کار میکنند و فکر میکنند در راه رضای خدا نرم افزار رو بهشون دادیم در صورتی که قرارداد صفت و سختی هم باهاشون بستیم ولی به حول و قوه الهی به راحتی قرارداد هم دور زدن.


سلام

وقتی استاکس نت آمد ما در روز اول راه حل اون رو به کاربران گزارش دادیم 

لینک اثبات به تایید سایت آپا

http://www.ircert.ir/fa/37/-1/ta/show/3092

اینم لینک های سایت ما 

http://www.u0vd.org/index2.htm
http://www.venak.ir/news-34-0-98.htm...m=home#news/34
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/stuxnet_Removal_Video.zip

به تاریخ ارائه گزارش توجه کنید

http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=24436

کلا تیم فنی شما که تحت سرپرستی آقای زارع صورت می گیره خیلی کند عمل کردند 

چه در مورد استاکس نت و چه در موارد دیگر

----------


## antimalware

من لینک زیر رو واسه این قرار می دم اینجا چون که خیلی از کاربرا فکر می کنند محصول خارجی یعنی امنیت 100% 

محصول می تونه خارجی باشه یا ایرانی باشه

مهم اینه که چگونه طراحی بشه

به این فیلم خوب توجه کنید

We demonstrate some Video for Anti Viruses and Anti Rootkits here:
AVG_9.0
Avira Antivir
BitDefender_2009
Kaspersky_Inernet_Security_2010
Rootkit_Unhooker_LE_V3.8
You can download Vulnerability Video here 
*Watch this video* *www.u0vd.org/avi.zip* 
*www.u0vd.org*

----------


## joker

اول که خدا اول بیامرزه پدر و مادر vba برای ریپورت این ویروس ، و بعدهم چندتا خبرگذاری ایرانی را که این استاکس نت را  معروف کردند.




> کلا تیم فنی شما که تحت سرپرستی آقای زارع صورت می گیره خیلی کند عمل کردند 
>  چه در مورد استاکس نت و چه در موارد دیگر


اینطور که شما نوشتین والا ما فکر کردیم اولین بار شما در آزمایشگاههای تشخیص ویروستون این استاکس را کشف کردید و به جهان اعلام کردید که مواظب خودشون باشن :) منجی عالم دیجیتال  :لبخند گشاده!: 

احتمالا تیم این بنده خدا  به سرعت شما سایتهای ریپورت ویروسها را نمیخونن و ترجمه کنن  :چشمک: 

کاش به اندازه نصف ادعا هم عمل بود ، نتیجه گیری اخلاقی باید بکنیم که نسخه های ایرانی مثل ناک وناک شما در قبال ادعایی که دارند ، در عمل همچنان پشت سر خارجیها هستند ، حتی در مورد ویروسی که توی ایران شایع تر از کشورهای دیگه بوده منتظر تشخیص و گزارش آزمایشگاههای شرکتهای دیگه بوده .؟!؟و بعد با افتخار اعلام میکنند که ..........
یه زمانی یه شعارائی میدادن آ ،،،، مصداق الان شما شده :
  ریپورت vba را دزدیده ، داره باهاش پز میده .

*کلا در اینجور مواقع که کاربر ایرانی ، به امید مهندسین با سوادی در حد ترجمه رپیورتهای خارجی میشینه  ، وقتی متوجه میشه بدبخت شده که خبرش را توی اینترنت داره میخونه !
*

پیوست :
 :چشمک: 

پیوست2: این سوال همیجوریه ربط زیادی به موضوع نداره:




> لینک اثبات به تایید سایت آپا


میشه یه توضیح در مورد نحوه ثبت تاریخ توی سایت ircert بدین ؟
لینک ثبت استاکس نت : تاریخش برج 6 میلادی را نشون میده و برج 89/5/7 شمسی و شماره ثبت در آرشیو : 3092
لینک ثبت کد مخرب آفیس تاریخش  برج 5 میلادی را نشون میده و 89/5/31 شمسی و شماره ثبت در آرشیو : 3105

----------


## antimalware

اول این که آنتی مالور وناک و آوناک برای شناسایی استاکس نت نیاز به آپدیت نداشت !

یعنی کاربرای که از فوریه 2009 این ابزار رو دانلود کرده اند برای شناسایی استاکس نت نیازی به آپدیت نداشتند

دوم ما در تاریخ 24 جولای یک روز بعد از این که خبرش در خبر گذاری های خارجی منعکس شد ، ما راهکارمون رو ارئه کردیم

http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=24436

تاریخ پست ما 24 جولای هستش

در ضمن وقتی که آنتی مالور ما توانایی شناسایی بیشتر روتکیت های مدرن رو داره چرا ما باید وقت خومون رو بگذاریم و هر روتکیت جدیدی که آمد هی خبرش رو بدیم


من دلیلی دیگر برای ادامه این بحث نمی بینم و بیشتر نظر کاربران رو به شیوه جدید حمله به آنتی ویروس ها جلب می کنم

 
We demonstrate some Video for Anti Viruses and Anti Rootkits here

AVG_9.0
Avira Antivir
BitDefender_2009
Kaspersky_Inernet_Security_2010
Rootkit_Unhooker_LE_V3.8
You can download Vulnerability Video here

Watch this video www.u0vd.org/avi.zip

www.u0vd.org

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> در ضمن وقتی که آنتی مالور ما توانایی شناسایی بیشتر روتکیت های مدرن رو داره چرا ما باید وقت خومون رو بگذاریم و هر روتکیت جدیدی که آمد هی خبرش رو بدیم


من هنوز از محصولت استفاده نکردم، آخر هفته کامل تستش می کنم و نتیجه رو بهت اطلاع میدم (از این لینک استفاده کردم برای دانلود: http://download.cnet.com/Venak-and-A...=dl&tag=button )
{ فکر نمی کنم هیچ آنتی روتکیتی ادعای فوق رو که کردی داشته باشه؛ اکثر آنتی روتکیت های مشهور مثل XueTr، gmer، vba32، rkunhooker ... مرتب آپدیت میشن؛ اگه میخوای ببینی چند مرده حلاجی یه مشت روتکیت بگیر و برنامه ات رو باهاشون تست کن (چند کیلو روتکیت در kernelmode.info موجود هست) مثلا ببین در مواردی که در 
http://www.ntinternals.org/dll_detection_test.php
و
http://www.ntinternals.org/driver_detection_test.php
مطرح شده و مقایسه صورت گرفته، در چه وضعیتی قرار داری

پ ن: نتایج تست رو آخر هفته میذارم در همین تاپیک

----------


## antimalware

مرسی مهدی جان

من ادعا نکردم که محصول من تمام روتکیت ها رو میشناسه ، بلکه تکنیکی که روتکیت استاکس نت استفاده می کرد قبلا در روتکیت های مشابه استفاده شده بوده و نیازی به آپدیت نداشته

خواهش می کنم با دقت اون چیزی که نوشته می شه رو مد نظر داشته باشید

اگر درسایت ما به دقت مقالات ما رو مطالعه کرده باشید می بینید که از چند تا روش روتکیت نام بر دیم که وناک و آوناک توانایی شناسایی اون رو نداره

لینک هایی که فرستاده بودید قبلا مطالعه کرده ام ، مرسی از یاد آوری شما

خوشحال می شم که محصول ما رو تست کنی و ریسولت هایت رو اینجا قرار بدی

مرسی

----------


## greenway

> مرسی مهدی جان
> بلکه تکنیکی که روتکیت استاکس نت استفاده می کرد قبلا در روتکیت های مشابه استفاده شده بوده و نیازی به آپدیت نداشته
> مرسی


لطفا در این مورد توضیح بیشتری بفرمایید.کدام تکنیک مشابه بود و با کدام روت کیت ها مشابه بود ؟
ممنونم

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

به دلیل بعضی مشکلات شخصی این اواخر کمی کم کار تر شده بودم، ولی الان برگشتم. 
نتایج تست وناک نسخۀ رایگان 2009 (قابل دانلود از http://download.cnet.com/Venak-and-A...-10647015.html )
سیستم تست: ویندوز XP SP2 روی VMWare Player 3.0.0 
(نتایج تست به تدریج و در طی چندین روز در اینجا قرار داده خواهد شد.)
بنده اصلا سراغ ویروس ها و تروجان ها نرفتم و مستقیما روتکیت های سطح کرنل رو تست کردم (دلیلشم واضحه: ادعای دوستمون. فقط هم روتکیت های قدیمی (2005 تا 2009) رو تست می کنم تا حرف و حدیثی در میون نباشه)
اولین چیزی که حسابی تو ذوق می زنه، cpu usage بیش از حد بالای این برنامه است. طوری که موقع بالا اومدنش سه تا چهار دقیقه صبر کردم تا عملیاتش رو انجام بده.
دومین نکته false positive های بسیار زیاد اون هست (و برای همه هم یک دیالوگ نشون میده. البته Security risk اون ها رو هم ذکر می کنه) (برنامۀ 7zip رو High Threat نشون داد!!)
مثال هایی از فایل هایی که به اشتباه تشخیص داده شدن:
Vmwaretray.exe 
Vmwareuser.exe
Irptracker.exe
Unlockerassistant.exe
Tuluka Kernel Inspector
Svchost.exe
Windows messenger
همچنین ، رقبای! خودش رو هم High Threat تشخیص میده (مثلا برنامه و درایور RKUnhooker یا xuetr رو. Rkunhooker رو که High Threat نشون میده!!)
وقتی فایل va.exe (فایل اصلی وناک) رو از داخل وی ام به سیستم اصلیم کپی کردم، Avast (که نسخۀ آخر و آپدیت شده هست) اون رو به عنوان Win32:Malware-gen تشخیص داد که فکر کنم علتش استفادۀ وناک از Themida باشه. (جالبه: نتیجۀ اسکن سایت Virus Total: از 43 آنتی ویروس، 20 تاشون وناک رو به عنوان بدافزار تشخیص میدن، از جمله Avast، Kaspersky، McAfee ، پاندا ....)
سیستم آلرت دادن مبتنی بر تایمر هم به دلیل زیاد بودن false positive ها و cpu usage واقعا ازار دهنده است.
و اما نتیجۀ اسکن و شناسایی روتکیت (در هر پست یک روتکیت رو بررسی خواهیم کرد):
(بالطبع با تعداد بالای false positive ها، باید بتونه درایور هایی که پنهان نشدن رو ببینه. اصلا متوجه ملاک تشخیص یک درایور به عنوان یک فایل ریسکی در وناک نشدم)
1-	روتکیت سطح کرنل Unreal (نسخۀ اولیه که توسط MP_ART و EP_X0FF در 2007 عرضه شد) :
وناک این روتکیت رو نشناخت (فایل درایور پنهان شده اش رو هم نتونست شناسایی کنه C:\:unreal.sys)

دارم یه سری سمپل روتکیت می گیرم که تستشون کنم (از قدیمی ها مثل hxdef و rkdemo و futo بگیر تا جدید تر ها مثل TLD3)
(البته وناک روتکیت یوزر مد vanquish رو شناسایی کرد، منتها به دلیل قدیمی بودن این روتکیت (2003) و همچنین یوزر مد بودنش، اون رو در لیست نمی یارم)
با این کندی و دقت پایین، اصلا محصول قابل استفاده ای نیست (اگر نسخۀ جدیدتری وجود داره که من اطلاع ندارم، بگید)
پ ن: اظهار لطف دوستان بزرگواری چون EP_X0FF در روتکیت دات کام رو نسبت بهت خوندم

----------


## antimalware

مهدی عزیز

چند نکته را فکر کنم بد متوجه شده اید ، 

من هیچ وقت ادعا نکردم که آنتی مالور من در این کره خاکی منحصر به فرد است ، من همیشه برای همه احترام قائل بودم ، 

برای هر کسی که دستی در تکنولوژی داره و قلبش و روحش برای تکنولوژی می تپه ! 

شما برای این که از آنتی مالور وناک تست بگیرید اول باید لینک های زیر را کاملا مطالعه بفرمایید

چون که بیشتر این روتکیت هایی رو که نام بردید ما سالها پیش تستشون رو در سایتمون آپلود کردیم

http://www.u0vd.org/Docs/White_Paper.pdf
http://www.u0vd.org/Docs/Venak_Capabilities.pdf
http://www.u0vd.org/Docs/How_Works_MPS.pdf

http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/MPS_Demo.wmv

http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Rootkit%20Detection.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Explorer%20Viruses.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/New%20Folder%20Viruses.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Internet%20Worms.wmv



http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Ultra_Rootkits.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Ultra_Rootkits2.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/Internet_Worms.wmv
http://www.u0vd.org/Demo/P2P_Worms.wmv


همچنین ما بعضی از تکنیک هایی رو که در نمی شد مکانیزم هاش رو در وناک داشته باشیم هم لیست کردیم که شما در لینک زیر باید مطالعه بفرمایید.

http://www.u0vd.org/Docs/Venak_Capabilities.pdf


در مورد روتکیت C:\:unreal.sys هم که گفتید من در تاریخ Feb 01 2007 توضیح دادم که در لینک زیر می توانید مطالعه کنید

http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&hl=en&ct=clnk

این روتکیت خیلی راحت با ابزار Regmon.exe شناسایی می شه !

در ضمن وناک یک آنتی ویروس نیست یک آنتی مالور و از تکنولوژی های Self Protection  استفاده می کنه

و طبیعی است که خیلی از آنتی ویروس ها اون رو به عنوان یک تهدید شناسایی کنند!

من فکر می کنم شما یک مدتی صبر کنید و با آرامش بیشتری از وناک تست بگیرد

چون شاید از حرف های من ناراحت شدید ،

من همچنان از صمیم قلب برای همه شما آرزوی موفقیت می کنم !

 :لبخند:

----------


## antimalware

من همیشه برای همه آروزی موفقیت می کنم

و  از صمیم قلبم همه رو دوست دارم ،

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

جبهه نگیر دوست عزیز. داریم بحث می کنیم (تازه من که اطلاعاتم 3 سال قدیمیه!)
یک نگاه کلی به فایل ها و فیلم هات انداختم. دیدم که FU رو می شناسی (من با futo_enhanced هم تست می کنم و نتیجه رو اطلاع میدم)
در فایل Venak_Capabilities.pdf دربارۀ مشخصات وناک نوشتی:



> انواع روتکیت های نصب شده بر روی سیستم شما شامل تکنیک های
>     روتکیت های تحت هسته
>     روتکیت های تحت کاربر


و در White_paper.pdf نوشتی:



> VA is kind of anti virus, called Detection Malware Scanner.


امشب تو خونه تست کامل تری انجام میدم و همچنین تمام داکیومنت هات رو مطالعه می کنم (در ضمن در مورد پرفورمنس پایین و false positive ها چیزی نگفتی. 
self protection هیچ ربطی به آنتی ویروس ها نداره. احتمالا تمیدا باعثشه)

----------


## __Genius__

سلام .
اول از همه باید بگم که این لینک رو یکی از دوستان عزیز این سایت ، آقای مهدی عسگری به من دادن .
مورد دوم اینکه از دوستان خواهش می کنم که بحث رو تخصصی پیش ببرید و اگه مواردی رو میخوان مطرح کنن بیشتر سعی کنن بجای حرف با مدرک ارائه کنن ...

اولاً اینکه الان خیلی از عزیزان هستن که کم و بیش مطلع هستن که این حقیر پروژه آنتی روت کیت ایرانی با نام Thunder رو از ماه ها پیش Start زدم و برخی از دوستان خارج از ایران و برخی از دوستان هم داخل ایران اون رو تست کردن و نتایج رو اعلام کردن .
منجمله این دوستان ، دوست عزیزمون آقای عسگری هستن که توی همین تاپیک هم حضور داشتن و یکی دیگر از دوستان هم ، دوست لهستانی من با نام Alex هستن که وبسایت Ntinternals رو دارن و بسیاری از تست های مربوط به آنتی روت کیت ها رو توی تست هایی که انجام میدن قرار میدن و در زمینه برنامه نویسی و تحقیق روی هسته ویندوز فرد شناخته شده ای هستن ... .
من شخصاً ابزار شما رو بررسی کردم و با توجه به صحبت هائی که توی تاپیک کردین فکر میکنم ابزارتون جای کار خیلی بیشتری داره .
من قسمتی از این تست ها رو به صورت کاملاً عینی بیان می کنم انشالله که هم مفید واقع بشه هم اینکه یکمی بیشتر علمی کار بکنیم قبل از اینکه بخواهیم بحثی رو مطرح کنیم .
در حال حاضر من ابزار شما رو در مقابل چند تا روت کیت تست کردم ،
به ترتیب تکنیک های استفاده شده توی اونها رو مطرح می کنم و نتایج رو در مقابل Venak قرار میدم ، در مقابل اون نتایج حاصله رو در برابر Thunder (یعنی آنتی روت کیتی که این حقیر دارم روش کار میکنم) و دیگر آنتی روت کیت ها هم تست می کنم .

تست شماره 1 : حمله به جدول SSDT و فیلتر کردن نتایج پروسه ها بوسیله بکارگیری تکنیک Hook بر روی تابع ZwQuerySystemInformation :
همونطوری که مطلع هستید ، می دونید که تکنیک hook از طریق سطح هسته قابلیت این رو داره که بر روی یک تابع قرار بگیره و نهایتاً باعث بشه پروسه دلخواه مخفی بشه ، نتیجه تست توسط Venak مثبت بوده و با موفقیت تونسته روت کیت مورد نظر رو Detect بکنه و توی بخش SSDT هم مورد Hook شده رو مارک بکنه ...



توی تصویری که مشاهده می کنید دو Rootkit که یکی با تکنیک DKOM بر روی ساختار EPROCESS پیاده سازی شده و یکی دیگه هم از طریق هوک کردن ZwQuerySystemInformation هست بر روی سیستم نصب شدن و Venak اونها رو detect کرده .

متاسفانه Venak هم از مشکل بزرگ قدیمی بودن تکنیک ها در خصوص detect کردن روت کیت ها رنج میبره و میشه گفت متد بروزی حداقل برای پیدا کردن پروسه های مخفی توی اون پیاده سازی نشده ... 

برای اثبات این حرف از rootkit ی که PE386 نوشته استفاده کردم ، phide_ex اسم این روت کیت هست ، مربوط به سال 2006 و متاسفانه Venak نمیتونه اون رو detect بکنه ، 
phide_ex دقیقاً مورد و تکنیک هایی که توی روت کیت Rustock پیاده سازی شده رو بکارگرفته برای مخفی شدن ، با اینکه تکنولوژی مربوط به 4 سال پیش هست ولی خوب venak نتونسته detect بکنه و جای کار رو داره ...

من چندین مدل Rootkit دیگه توی Repository داشتم که برخی از اونها بصورت خصوصی Release شدن ، ولی بدلیل اینکه وناک نتونسته phide_ex رو detect بکنه در نتیجه کلاً قضیه بکارگیری  و تست روت کیت های دیگه منتفی میشه ، بدلیل اینکه اونها خیلی حرفه ای تر از phide_ex پیاده سازی شدن ... .

خود جناب باقری در تائید حرفم در مورد phide_ex می تونن توضیحاتشون رو ارائه بکنن . 

در مورد Thunder ، تکنیکی که انشالله تا هفته آینده پیاده سازی میشه داخلش ، میتونه بسیاری از موارد priv8 فعلی رو هم detect بکنه ... ، انشالله دمو هم به موقع ریلیز می کنم ازش و توضیحات Technical رو هم ارائه می دم ولی در حال حاضر از عملکردش صحبتی نمیکنم تا خود دوستان سر موقع تست کنن و نتایج رو ببینن .

از نظر من بزرگتری نقظه ضعف عدم بکار گیری Thread Scheduling و تغییر اون برای پیدا کردن ساختار ETHREAD برای پیدا کردن پروسه مخفی بسیاری از روت کیت ها هست .
اشاره می کنم Futo ehnaced هم که توسط Peter Silberman ارائه شده هم توسط وناک شناخته میشه اما باز هم میگم کافی نیست .

از جمله ضعف های دیگه که توی وناک وجود داره و اشاره هم شده اتفاقاً تشخیص Device Driver های مربوط به دیگر آنتی روت کیت ها به عنوان Threat و False-Positive بسیار بالا ...

در موقع بالا اومدن سیستم رو بسیار کند می کنه و صد البته کاربر چنین موردی رو نمیپسنده .
به دلیل وقت بسیار کم هنوز فرصت تحلیل و بررسی دقیق رو نداشتم ولی انشالله یه Report دقیق ازش بزودی (بعد از امتحانات) ریلیز می کنم برای دوستان .

ضمناً آقای باقری عزیز ، تست روت کیت ها و Threat ها بصورت جداگانه کافی نیست و ابزار شما باید قابلیت تشخیص اونها رو داشته باشن در غیر این صورت عملاً ابزار شما بی فایده خواهد بود ، یک کاربر update شما رو نیاز داره نه Document های مربوط به تحلیل های شمارو ... کاربر نیاز داره که یک ابزار موارد مخرب رو پاک کنه ، همه کاربران ، کاربران حرفه ای نیستند :)

Self-Protection به صورت الزامی برای یک ابزار امنیتی نیاز هست ، اگه نباشه به هیچ وجه اون ابزار موثر نخواهد بود و با یک TerminateProcess ساده از کار خواهد افتاد ... .

تکنیک SP ی که پیاده سازی کردید رو هنوز بررسی نکردم (همونطور که گفتم کمبود وقت) .

مورد مشکوک و چیزی که کاملاً بی معنی هست توی این نرم افزار این هست که آدرس دقیق EPROCESS مربوط به خود وناک ، درون خود نرم افزار وناک NULL در نظر گرفته شده ولی توی دیگر نرم افزارها قابل مشاهده هست (منظور این قضیه رو متوجه نشدم ...) .

پیشنهاد اکیدی که برای گسترش این نرم افزار دارم این هست که تکنیک و الگوریتم کشف پروسه های مخفی رو کلاً تغییر بدین ، حداقل پیشنهادی که میشه راه رفتن روی ساختار پروسه Csrss هست که دیگه خودتون مطلع هستین که Pure-Usermode هست و حداقلش این هست که خیلی از موارد حرفه ای رو هم میتونه تشخیص بده ولی Stable نیست ... 

از لحاظ Performance خودتون باید مطلع باشید که خیلی جای کار داره و بسیاری از منابع رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده .

در کل امیدوارم که پیشرفت بیشتری بکنه ولی در مقابل مواردی مثل RootRepeal و Kernel Detective و RKU چیزی برای گفتن نداره ... این چیزی هست که خودتون هم دقیقاً بهش واقف هستین آقای باقری ، گزینه اولی که نام بردم از لحاظ سرعت بی نظیر هست ...

به هر صورت ، تحلیل کافی نیست و تمام نتایج بدست اومده رو باید بتونید توی نرم افزارتون پیاده سازی بکنید ... ، چون عملاً حداقل وقت خودتون رو هدر میدین اینطوری ... ، موارد تحلیلی رو برای یک شرکت آنتی ویروس تهیه کنید و برای اون شرکت کار کنید در قبال تحلیل ها حقوق پرداخت میشه ، ولی نهایتاً اون تحلیل ها هم بصورت update توی نرم افزار امنیتی گنجونده میشه .

به هر صورت امیدوارم کسی از دوستان بد برداشت نکنه ، من نظرات خودم رو بر اساس نتایج تست ها ارائه کردم ، امیدوارم فقط جدی گرفته بشه در غیر این صورت تا یکی دو سال دیگه عملاً کاملاً بی مصرف خواهد شد ... .
توی Thunder شخصاً دو تکنیک مجزا و کاملاً قوی رو برای detect کردن پروسه های مخفی از طریق یک kernel driver پیاده سازی کردم که stable هم هست ، دموی اولی که ریلیز کردم دقیقاً ضعف مواردی که در حال حاضر توی وناک وجود داره رو داشت ... ولی Pure-Usermode بود :) ...


در مورد بحث مباحث آنتی ویروس / روت کیت / آنتی روت کیت در داخل ایران :
این موارد ، بحث های شوخی نیستن که بشه با 5 روز کار کردن یاد گرفت و شرکت راه انداخت و محصول تولید کرد ، موارد باید برنامه ریزی شده باشه ، برنامه نویس ها باید کارکشته باشن و برعکس دید بسیاری از دوستان باید علم بالائی در زمینه *تولید* بد افزار داشته باشن ...
شخصی که تمام این فاکتورها رو داشته باشه خیلی کم و بیش توی ایران پیدا میشن که اونها هم بعد از مدتی فعالیت پشیمون میشن از اینکه داخل کار کنن و تصمیم میگیرن با شرکت های خارجی همکاری کنن ...

به هر صورت امیدوارم هر کسی توی این زمینه کار می کنه به این درک رسیده باشه / برسه که این بحث جدای مباحث دیگه کامپیوتر بسیار وقت گیر ، نیازمند تمرین و تجربه و مطالعه فراوان هست و با یکی دو روز هم نمیشه دانشش رو بدست آورد ...

موفق باشید .

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

* برای بستن وناک دو راه ساده: 
استفاده از Task Manager خود ویندوز
کد زیر
HANDLE handle = OpenProcess(PROCESS_TERMINATE,FALSE,pid);
TerminateProcess(handle,0);

* مثال از false positive: یه پروسس معمولی (مثلا AdobeUpdateManager.exe یا SOA آفیس) به عنوان High Threat (سطح ریسک 6) شناخته میشن، ولی msdirectx.sys (درایور FU) به عنوان Medium Threat (سطح ریسک 3) شناخته میشه
و اما در مورد حرفی که زدید



> و طبیعی است که خیلی از آنتی ویروس ها اون رو به عنوان یک تهدید شناسایی کنند!


مقایسه:
هفت تا آنتی روتکیت زیر رو تست کردم، فقط دو تای اولی رو نتونستم با روش فوق terminate کنم
در لیست زیر، rate ویروس توتال و نیز پکر های استفاده شدۀ آنتی روتکیت ها رو جلوشون می نویسم:
xuetr: پک نشده ؛ 0/42
Rkunhooker : با Pecompact پک شده و به همین خاطر 3/43
Gmer : یو پی ایکس ; 0/43
Vba32arkit : پک نشده ؛ 0/43
Sysreveal: یو پی ایکس؛ 1/43
rootrepeal: از pecompact استفاده کرده؛ 2/43
kernel detective: یو پی ایکس؛ 3/43
(اکثر شناسایی ها تحت عنوان Suspicious، PAC_generic و pecompact بودن)
وناک:  از تمیدا استفاده کرده؛ 20/43
(نتایج وناک اکثرا Backdoor.Win32.Biforse، Win32/Themida، Win32:malware-gen، artemis و Trojan.win32.generic بود)

----------


## antimalware

سلام
خوشحال شدم که خیلی تکنیکال دارید صحبت می کنید 






> برای اثبات این حرف از rootkit ی که PE386 نوشته استفاده کردم ، phide_ex اسم این روت کیت هست ، مربوط به سال 2006 و متاسفانه Venak نمیتونه اون رو detect بکنه ، 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phide_ex دقیقاً مورد و تکنیک هایی که توی روت کیت Rustock پیاده سازی شده رو بکارگرفته برای مخفی شدن ، با اینکه تکنولوژی مربوط به 4 سال پیش هست ولی خوب venak نتونسته detect بکنه و جای کار رو داره ...


 
بله وناک تکنیک روتکیت phide_ex رو شناسایی نمی کنه 








> از جمله ضعف های دیگه که توی وناک وجود داره و اشاره هم شده اتفاقاً تشخیص Device Driver های مربوط به دیگر آنتی روت کیت ها به عنوان Threat و False-Positive بسیار بالا ...


 


در مورد Device Driver ها گفتید ، ببیند در وناک مکانیزم ساین وجود نداره و همین طور که می دونید و فقط ابزاری رو ارائه کردیم که تهدیدات رو نشان بده و درجه بندی بکنه.

شما می تونید به این شکل به مسئله نگاه کنید که ما هیچ یک از محصولات رو به وناک معرفی نکردیم که آقا چون این محصول معروف هست پس کاری به کارش نداشته باش !
برای همین بسیاری از آنتی ویروس ها این به عنوان تهدید شناسایی می کنه به این علت که برنامه نویس اون آنتی ویروس از تکنیک هایی استفاده کرده که بسیار شبیه به روتکیت هاست.
ببینید دوستان من همونطور که خودتون می دونید هیچ فرقی از نظر تکنیکی بین خیلی از روتکیت ها و خیلی از آنتی ویروس وجود نداره. ( از واژه خیلی استفاده کردم)
جنگ بین روتکیت و آنتی روتیک بر سر یک صندلی هستش که حالا هر کدوم زودتر بایند و بهش برسند سعی می کنند اون یکی رو از میدان بدر کنند.
روتکیت ها سعی دارند آنتی ویروس رو شناسایی کنند و آنتی ویروس ها هم روتکیت ها رو.
حالا شاید هم اصلا هر دوشون از یک تکنولوژی مشابه هم استفاده کرده باشند ، یک مثال خیلی ساده اون آنتی ویروس مکافی هست و روتکیت های هوک بیس ، هر دون شون به پروسه اتچ می کنند و هر کدمشون تصمیم دارند یک چیزی رو فیلتر کنند.
به همین علت ما هر چیزی که در تکنیک های Device Driver بود رو بدون هیچ تغییری نمایش می دهیم.









> Self-Protection به صورت الزامی برای یک ابزار امنیتی نیاز هست ، اگه نباشه به هیچ وجه اون ابزار موثر نخواهد بود و با یک TerminateProcess ساده از کار خواهد افتاد ... .





> 


 


[RIGHT]پروتکشن در وناک برای ترمینت نشدن نبود ، فقط برای محافظت خودش از عدم هک شدن نرم افزاری ، مثلا دربرابر دیباگر و یا ابزار های پروسه اتچ 






> از لحاظ Performance خودتون باید مطلع باشید که خیلی جای کار داره و بسیاری از منابع رو تحت تاثیر قرار میده .


 






من این ابزار رو برای کاربران حرفه ای نوشتم ! ، نه برای کاربران عادی که پرفورمنس روش تاثییر داشته باشه.





شما یک تستی روی ابزارهای مشابه بزن ، ابزارهایی که قابلیت های مشابه رو داشته باشه ، هم روتکیت دتکشن و هم مالور اسکنر ،









> در کل امیدوارم که پیشرفت بیشتری بکنه ولی در مقابل مواردی مثل RootRepeal و Kernel Detective و RKU چیزی برای گفتن نداره ... این چیزی هست که خودتون هم دقیقاً بهش واقف هستین آقای باقری ، گزینه اولی که نام بردم از لحاظ سرعت بی نظیر هست ...


 

ببینید دوست عزیز من یک آنتی روتکیت ننوشتم ، وناک فقط و فقط یک ابزاری هست برای تشخیص تهدیدات نه یک آنتی روتکیت و نه یک آنتی ویروس.





بسیاری از انتی روتکیت ها از محصول من بهتر هستند و من با این مسئله مشکلی ندارم.



مقایسه کردن اینها با هم زیاد مناسب نیست ، چرا ؟ زیرا که بیشتر محصولات آنتی روتیکت از درایور برای تشخیص روتکیت ها استفاده می کنند و آیا شما در وناک و آوناک داریوری دیده اید ؟



به همین علت مقایسه کردن کار مناسبی نیست ، گویا که ابزار هایی که نام برده اید خیلی جالب هستند ، ولی مدل امنیتی ما و تکنیک های اونها در یک راستا حرکت نمی کنند ، 



آیا هیچ کدام از اونها می توانند ویروس ها ناشناخته رو تشخیص بدهند ؟



خیر ، ولی این پرفورمنسی که شما دارید برای سیستم هزینه می کنید و می فرمایید که خیلی کنده هستش اینه که شما دارید با دتکشن مالور اسکنر کار می کنید و نه صرفا یک آنتی روتکیت و نه صرفا یک آنتی ویروس !



اصلا خودتون یک ویروس بنویسید و روش تست بگیرید.



یک ویروس که یک تهدید با ساختار یک تهدید واقعی باشه، نه مثلا یک Key logger که در درایو سی کلید رو ذخیره بکنه !



شما یک ویروس تولید کنید که ، از طریق اینترنت بتونه به سیستم دسترسی داشته باشه ، استارت آپ داشته باشه ، بتونه خودش رو از طریق رجیستری و فایل شیرنگ پخش بکنه ، بتونه خودش رو ایمل کنه و... 



اگر این ساختار ها رو داشته و وناک شناسایی اش نکرد من به شما حق می دم.

----------


## antimalware

گذشته ها گذشته !

----------


## antimalware

من همیشه گفتم از این که ببینم جامعه برنامه نویسی ایران پیشرفت کنه خوشحال می شم ،

و جدا هم از صمیم قلب این که دوستان شما اینجا ابزار من رو نقد کرداند خوشحال شدم و دوست دارم این روند ادامه پیدا کنه


 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

از این که لطف می کنی و برای ما جهان سومی ها مطالب فنی می نویسی و در فروم عقب افتادۀ ما اسباب پیشرفت شدی، کمال تشکر رو دارم.
به لیست سخنرانانتون در Malcon نگاهی انداختم؛ جالب بود :D ؛ اگر پست من در kernelmode.info رو با دقت می خوندی متوجه می شدی که از دوستان خواستم اگر در مورد مطالب مطرح شده در این کنفرانس! اطلاعی دارن، بنویسن، ولی خب شهرت جهان افزای شما باعث شد که جواب ها همراه با نیشخند باشن. (گرچه EP جواب معقولی داد)
باز هم متوجه ربط شخصیت بنده به کیفیت یک محصول نرم افزاری نشدم. (در صورت وجود ربط، با توجه به شخصیت جا افتادۀ نویسندۀ وناک در بین اهل فن و بلوف های فنی بسیار ایشون که اغلب با تمسخر دیگران روبرو شده، باید دید وناک چیست!)
اون دوستان روسی هم جزو افراد مطرح و برجسته در زمینۀ برنامه نویسی کرنل ویندوز و فرومشون هم فعال ترین فروم موجود در این زمینه است (به استثنای osronline که راستۀ فعالیتشون کمی متفاوته)
شما هر موقع به سوالات مطرح شده در این تاپیک جواب دادید، ادامۀ نقد وناک (کازناک!) رو از سر می گیریم.
پ ن: توقع فهمیدن درست متون انگلیسی از کسی که شیوۀ نگارشش در فروم های مختلف (rootkit.com و sysinternals ...) نشون دهندۀ سطح سواد زبانش هست، توقع زیادیه (و باز سوال برام پیش اومده که چه کسانی قراره مخاطب انگلیسی! این سخنران باشن که به قول یکی از دوستان سطح زبان ایشون در هند، مثل یک چشم در شهر کور هاست)

----------


## joker

ما جهان سومی ها که بماند ، ولی از نظر ایشون* کشور جهان اولی* احتمالا جائیه که *لینک دانلود* نرم افزارهاشون را *به صورت عکس* در صفحه اول سایتشون قرار داده باشند  که این خود نشون میده  بسی حرفه ای هستند
h_ttp://www.u0vd.org/index2_files/image367.gif

و  اما :
جالبه که ایشون در باب محاسن ناک وناک میگن ابزاریه که فقط بدرد افراد حرفه ای میخوره
البته مشخص نکردند افراد حرفه ای از نظر ایشون ، چه افرادی هستند .!!!

احتمالا ،شاید ، حرفه ای ها افرادی هستند که  از ابزاری که    FireFox - winamp را به عنوان یک بد افزار ، قرمز خوش رنگ نشون میده حاضرند استفاده کنند و به تشخیص هاش اعتماد کنند ؟!

به نظر شما یک ابزار که هنوز نمیتونه چند روتیکت معروف که مدتهاست در اینترنت قرار گرفته را دتکت کنه و خودش را برای شناسائیشون آپدیت کنه ، لقب حرفه ای میدن ؟!

به نظر شما ابزاری که یک  کیلاگر نوشته شده بسیار ساده را فقط با زدن یک تیک در کامپایلر و اضافه کردن امضاء ، از *قرمز  انابی* به سفید ( ایشالا سفید بخت شی ) تغییر میده ، لقب حرفه ای میشه داد *؟!* ( هوش مصنوعی خفنی پشت قضیه هست که افراد فقط حرفه ای درکش میکنند و بس از حیطه ذهن ما خارجه )

به نظر شما *ایران این* *کشور جهان سوم* جائیه که کاربرهاش این چیزها را ببینه و هنوز فکر کنه با یک ابزار حرفه ای ضد مالویر روبرو هست و به به و چه چه کنه ؟!!!

به نظر من شما بهتره به جای اینکه اینجا در بین افراد کاملا غیر حرفه ای و تازه کار و جهان سومی صرف تبلیغات بکنید ( به قول دوستمون بلوف فنی ) به  کاربرانی مراجعه کنید که تازه دوره آموزش ویندوز را طی کردند.  مطمئن باشید که حتما قبول میکنند با یک ابزار فوق حرفه ای روبرو هستند

پیوست :
ندارد.

----------


## Zero Defect

سلام




> البته مشخص نکردند افراد حرفه ای از نظر ایشون ، چه افرادی هستند .!!!


من هم نمیدونم که دقیقا واژه حرفه ای در وناک به چه معنایی هست ولی استباطم از حرفه ای در نرم افزارهای دیگه بدین صورته

در خیلی از نرم افزار ها , برنامه در دو مد اجرا میشه , یکی از مدها Advanced هستش که در این حالت توصیه میشه تنها در صورتی که اطلاعاتی کافی دارید وارد این مد بشید
نمونه اون رو میشه در  Nod 32 و یا Kasper ملاحظه کرد
در این حالت برنامه برای یک آب خوردن ساده هم به شما پیغام میده ( نمونه بارزش Kasper) و در واقع بخشی از فرآیند تصمیم گیری نهایی رو به دوش شما میندازه و به نوعی سلب مسئولیت از خودش میکنه , در واقع میخواد به نوعی از مشورت شما هم بهره ببره
میشه گفت در این مد قائدتا باید برای یک تصمیم گیری صجیح از اطلاعات کاملتری بهره مند بود ( و در اصلاح حرفه ای تر )
شخصا وناک رو نه دیدم و نه تستش کردم و نه خواهم کرد ! ( در سیستم بنده , نه لینک تصویرش باز میشه و نه لینک اون فروم مورد بحث )
اینکه اگر گفته میشه که وناک به Firefox و Winamp گیر میده , در جایی که کسپر , یک برنامه چند خطی که خودم توی VB نوشتم و موقع کمپایل اون رو ویروس معرفی میکنه , پس از وناک هم انتظاری نیست ( مگر اینکه Kasper تشخیص داده که بنده ویروس نویسم و خودم هم خبر ندارم ! )
البته این گفته به این معنا نیست که وناک به دنبال کاهش این دست نقیصه ها نباشه

همتون دیدید که برنامه های پروتکت شده توسط PECompact , ،Themida و VMProtect گاه و بی گاه توسط آنتی ویروسها به عنوان یک ریسک با یک درجه خطر بالا اعلام میشن
چطوره , در این حالت مرغ همسایه غازه ! False Positive اونها دیوارش از دیوار ما بلند تره
...................
کاری با ادعاهای وناک ندارم , خودتون دارید میگید ادعا !! از ادعا چیزی در نمیاد بیرون به امید روزی که بتونه جامه عمل بیشتری به ادعاهاش بپوشونه

جهان سوم :
آخرش باور دارید که جهان سوم هستیم یا نه !!!!

موفق باشید

----------


## antimalware

در مجموع هم فقط می تونم برای شما آرزوی موفقیت کنمتنها کاری که از دستم بر می آید !

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
دوست عزیز  antimalware من از اول صحبتهای شما رو مطالعه کردم.در مورد مباحث فنی هیچ نظری نمیدم چون اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم.
درمورد مباحثی که الان داره تو این پستهای اخر پیش میاد ، شما گفتی تیم ما کند کار میکنه. درست.
پس چرا شما نتونستی با این همه قدرت نرم افزارت!! نیمی از شهرت ایمن رو داشته باشی.
شما میگید ایمن در برابر وناک خیلی ضعیفتره و شما خیلی حرفه ای هستید. پس این برنامه رو نوشتید که چیکارش کنید!! چرا روانه بازار نمیکنید. غیر از اینه که برنامه ای که ما مینویسیم برای درآمد هست یا نکنه فقط برای کل کل با بچه های اینجا نوشتید؟؟ که البته من بعید میدونم به این شکل باشه. صد درصد شما هم در پی کسب درآمد از زحمات خودتون هستید.
خواهشا یک مقداری واقع بین باشید. توهین و برخورد تند و اینکه بخواهیم ادعا کنیم که نرم افزار ما بهترین هست و... کاری از پیش نخواهد رفت. مهم این هست الان ایمن با اینکه بدرد نمیخوره(به نظرشما) ولی داره به فروش میرسه. و هنوز دارند ازش استفاده میکنند و هزاران کار دیگه که میخواد روش صورت بگیره.
من فکر نمیکنم همه افرادی که از ایمن استفاده میکنند افراد با سطح اطلاعات پایینی باشند.
شرکت امن پرداز اگر آنتی ویروسشو نداده بیرون دلیل بر شکست پروژه نیست. پروژه ای موفق هست که وقتی روانه بازار شد کمترین باگ رو داشته باشه. توی چرخه نرم افزار الزاما این نیست که بخواهیم سریع نرم افزار رو وارد بازار کنیم حتی نسخه بتا. برای نسخه بتا باید شرایط اولیه آماده باشه.آیا شما در جریان کامل تولید نرم افزارشون قرار دارید که اینقدر با صراحت می فرمائید پروژه شکست خورده!! 
خود شرکت ما بعضی مواقع کاری رو که حدس زده میشه توی 2 ماه انجام میشه شاید بعد از 6 ماه بده بیرون و بعضی از کارها رو هم خیلی کمتر از زمان پیش بینی شده. این دلیلی نمیشه بگیم چون زمان بندی پروژه به تعویق افتاد پروژه شکست خورده است.
البته امیدوارم از صحبتهای بنده ناراحت نشده باشید.

ولی بحث جهان سومی که مطرح کردید فکر میکنم شما هم شاملش بشید و استثنا نیستید. پس بهتره حداقل به خودمون احترام بذاریم.

موفق باشید

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

معمولا تخصص افراد رو نه از روی شرکتی که در اون کار می کنن، بلکه از روی نوشته ها، مقالات، ابزار و ... می شناسن. مثلا همین EP برنامه نویس اصلی RKUnhooker هست. پست هاش در rootkit.com، kernelmode.info و فروم sysinternals هم موجوده و قابل مراجعه و بررسی. (همینطور روتکیت unreal و Z0mBiE و rkdemo و ...) (پ ن: علی رغم شخصیت و کارای بچگانه اش ، خیلی آدم باهوش و کمک رسونیه؛ شخصا خیلی ازش استفاده کردم. اواخر 2007 تو بلاگش گفت که به دعوت مایکروسافت میره ویتنبرگ برای اتمام کار بر روی RKUnhooker ، منتها اطلاع ندارم بعدش چی شد)
(Greg و Jamie هم از افراد پایه گذار و بزرگ دنیای روتکیت هستن. از کتاب مشهورشون Subverting the kernel بگیر تا سایتی که گفتی و RAIDE و ... . البته Greg الان در HBGray فعالیت می کنه، ظاهرا روتکیت دات کام رو ول کردن به امون خدا. کسی نافی این حرف ها نبود، نمی دونم چرا عنوانش کردی)
(می خواستم مثال از جوانا راتکووسکا بزنم که بی خیال شدم!)
اتفاقا کاربران این فروم (و مخصوصا بخش امنیت) آدمایی نیستن که به راحتی گول بخورن؛ سند های حرف های رد و بدل شده در این تاپیک در اینترنت موجوده و می تونن با جستجو و مطالعه، بهشون برسن
ضمنا، من شخصا ندیدم جوانا یا ای پی یا سیلبرمن یا ... ابزار پولی داشته باشن؛ اگر موردی می شناسی لطفا بهم معرفی کن (البته هاگلاند الان تو شرکتش محصولات تجاری تولید می کنه)
در مورد پروژه ای که اینقدر روش تاکید می کنی: من فقط در بخش کرنل درایور به اون تیم مشاوره داده و در اون قسمت باهاشون همکاری دارم؛ نمی دونم چرا اینقدر اصرار داری ما رو به هم بچسبونی.
متاسفانه قبل از این که من بخوام تو رو خراب کنم، سال هاست این کار رو خودت انجام دادی

----------


## antimalware

> سلام.
> دوست عزیز antimalware من از اول صحبتهای شما رو مطالعه کردم.در مورد مباحث فنی هیچ نظری نمیدم چون اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم.
> درمورد مباحثی که الان داره تو این پستهای اخر پیش میاد ، شما گفتی تیم ما کند کار میکنه. درست.
> پس چرا شما نتونستی با این همه قدرت نرم افزارت!! نیمی از شهرت ایمن رو داشته باشی.
> موفق باشید


 
اکثر حرف هایی که  می زنید بر مبنای بی اطلاعی هستش ،

 و من هم هیچ الزامی نمی بینم در پاسخگویی برای این مطالب ،




> متاسفانه قبل از این که من بخوام تو رو خراب کنم، سال هاست این کار رو خودت انجام دادی


من نه کسی توهین کردم و نه گفتم از کسی بالاترم ، من فقط بر مبنای اصل منطق پاسخ شما رو دادم

آنتی ویروس ایمن و آنتی ویروس تولید نشده امن پرداز دارای شهرت جهانی اند ، 

شرکت امن پرداز که در رضومه خودش پروژه های موفقی مثل اینو رو داره http://www.amnpardaz.ir/products/apif.html

و من هیچ تخصصی در این شرکت برای تولید نرم افزار آنتی ویروس نمی بینم 

این وب هم که گزارش باگ هست 90% برای پورتال وب هست نه ویروس یا آنتی ویروس

http://bugreport.ir


این نشون می ده در اون شرکت هیچ نیروی متخصصی وجود نداره برای تولید آنتی ویروس و به همین علت بعد از 2 سال هنوز یک بتا نتونستند دولوپ کنند.

شرکت ایمن هم که الان می دونم داره نرم افزار مالی و اداری می فروشه  ، یعنی عمده در آمد شرکت بر مبنای فروش محصولات مالی و اداریه 


گفتم که این بحث رو تموم کنید ،

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

اونایی که تو رو تحویل نگرفتن و ترجیح دادن به دو شرکت فوق برای تولید آنتی ویروس اعتماد کنن، روز به روز از تصمیمشون خوشحال تر هستن.
در ایران چنین کار هایی اگر با ساپورت و خرید ارگان های دولتی همراه نباشه، شرکت مربوطه به خاک سیاه خواهد نشست، پس بعید نیست اگر یک شرکت بخشیش رو به ایجاد درآمد از طریق کارهای زود بازده تر (مثل پن تست یا تولید نرم افزار های اداری یا تدریس و مشاوره یا ...) اختصاص بده. 
در مورد ندیدن تخصص: ما نباید جار بزنیم که داریم چیکار می کنیم و کی هستیم، یا این که تو سایت رزومه و شماره تلفن و کپی شناسنامۀ برنامه نویسانمون رو قرار بدیم. مطمئنا اکثر شهرت شرکت فوق تا به حال به خاطر باگ ریپورت و امور پن تست بوده (دلیل این که اسم یک برنامه نویس یا مدیر پروژه مثل آقای زارع پابلیک میشه، حضور طولانی مدت اشخاصی این چنین در صنعت نرم افزار و انجام مصاحبه های مختلف با این آدم ها و حضور در نمایشگاه ها و ... است)
پس از رلیز نسخۀ بتا در همین تالار تاپیک مخصوصی برای نقد و بررسی فنی محصول هنوز رلیز نشده خواهیم داشت (باید بگی نتونستیم یک بتا رلیز کنیم، نه این که بتا رو دولوپ کنیم)

پ ن: نتیجه گیری هات حرف ندارن؛

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> اکثر حرف هایی که  می زنید بر مبنای بی اطلاعی هستش ،


خوشحال میشم در این زمینه منو از بی اطلاعی در بیارید!!!!





> شرکت ایمن هم که الان می دونم داره نرم افزار مالی و اداری می فروشه  ، یعنی عمده در آمد شرکت بر مبنای فروش محصولات مالی و اداریه


در مطالبی که اطلاعات کافی ندارید لطفا اظهار نظر نکنید ممنون.

----------


## antimalware

بیدار شو از خواب !

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

حالا که فهمیدم اصلا در جریان هیچ چیزی نیستی، جواب بقیۀ خزعبلاتت رو نمیدم.
به جای این حرفا که زاییدۀ توهمات تنهایی در فرنگه، سعی کن به دور از مغلطه به سوالات فنی مطرح شده در این تاپیک جواب بدی

----------


## aminvb

من یک پک 100 تایی ویروس داشتم با ایمن آپدیت شده اسکن کردم 4 تا رو شناسایی کرد :قهقهه: 
اما همونو با کاسپر اسکن کردم 78 تا رو شناسایی کرد جریان چیه ؟
یعنی به درد موفت نمیخوره

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

> من یک پک 100 تایی ویروس داشتم با ایمن آپدیت شده اسکن کردم 4 تا رو شناسایی کرد
> اما همونو با کاسپر اسکن کردم 78 تا رو شناسایی کرد جریان چیه ؟
> یعنی به درد موفت نمیخوره


دوست عزیز این چه ارتباطی به بحث فعلی تاپیک داره.فکر نمیکنم جایی ادعا شده باشه ایمن همه ویروسها رو شناسایی میکنه و ادعای برتری کرده باشه!!!
خوب حالا میفرمائید چیکار کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## greenway

دوستان عزیز ، من گاه به گاه به این انجمن سر میزنم. بعد از مدتی مطالب جدید را مشاهده کرده ام. گفتگوی شما از روند یک گفتگوی سالم خارج شده است. به من که صرفا خواننده هستم بسیاری از جزییات مطرح شده مربوط نیست ، اما لطفا احترام بیشتری به یکدیگر به عنوان یک انسان و نه به عنوان یک دانشمند بگذارید. همکاران بسیار و توانایی از این تاپیک دیدن می کنند یا در آن مطلب می نویسند. من در طول دوره برنامه نویسی ام به این تجربه رسیده ام که ارزش انسان ها از ارزش کد ها بسیار بالاتر است . هزار بار تمنا می کنم ، به یکدیگر احترام بگذارید. کدهایی که من ( نوعی ) دو ماه پیش نوشته ام امروز بی ارزش هستند ، اما دوستانی که 20 سال پیش یافته ام هنوز ارزشمند و ماندگار هستند. پس شاید خیلی بهتر باشد که از امراضی مانند خودکدنویس بینی و خوددرگیری دوری کرده و مانند آن روستایی بی آلایشی که داشته هایش را با عشق با دیگران تقسیم می کند یا آنکه برای نهارتان تنها مرغ تخم گذارش را سر می برد با یکدیگر رفتار کنیم. اگر چه شخصا نمی توانم 100 درصد به گفته هایم عمل کنم ، اما به صحت آن اعتقاد دارم.

----------


## antimalware

گذشت زمان همه چیز رو ثابت می کنه ، برای همین درش نگرانی وجود نخواهد داشت 

:)

----------


## alipoor2009

ولی دوستان عزیز بهتره از کالای ایرانی حمایت کنیم راستش من تا بحال بستشو تو بازار ندیدم و حتی تبلیغاتش اگر بود حتما می خریدم چون آنتی ویروس خوبیه فقط اینو می دونم که کمیته ی امداد از این انتی ویروس استفاده می کنه  :تشویق:

----------


## antimalware

ممنون از حمایت همه دوستان !

در حال حاضر نگارش ویندوز 7 نیز عرضه شده است و کاربران این سیستم عامل هم می توانند از وناک و آوناک استفاده کنند ،

از لینک زیر دریافت نمایید

http://www.download.com/Venak%20and%...=dl&tag=button

بیشتر قابلیت هایی که در ویندوز XP موجود بوده در این نسخه نیز موجود می باشد

اطلاعات بیشتر به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید

www.u0vd.org

----------


## joker

امروز آنتی ویروس ایرانی شید را خریدم.... 

راستش اول فکر کردم نوشته از دو موتور Nod32  و Avira  استفاده میکنه بلف زده ... ولی بعد از خرج کردن 6هزارتومن ( برای یه اصفهانی مثل 6میلیارد تومنه) و آپدیت نرم افزار و تست روی یک ویروس جدید ( ویروسی که تا دو هفته پیش توسط آنتی نود ها قابل تشخیص نبود ) دیدم که قشنگ تشخیصش داد....
البته چون nod32 را ریمو کرده بودم ، به صورت آنلاین ( http://www.virustotal.com ) چک کردم دیدم بلاخره شناختتش :)

با توجه به قیمت و امکانات جالبی که نویسنده اش برای کاربران خانگی طراحی کرده به نظرم نرم افزار ویروسیاب قابلی بود ( برای کاربران خانگی )
البته موقع اسکن دستی کمی کند عمل میکرد ( ظاهرا چک کردم دیدم برنامه نویسش نهایت سعی خودش را کرده که cpu بالای 40-30 % نره که کاربرش شاکی نشه) اشکالی که توی بعضی آنتی ویروسهای دیگه به کرات دیده میشه... 
http://www.sheedantivirus.com



همینجا به برنامه نویسش تبریک میگم ... ایشالا موفق باشه.

----------


## mohammadian7

سلام آنتی ویروس شید آمارهایی که میده واقعی نیست و به نوعی آمارهای سایت http://www.av-comparatives.org/ را با فتوشاپ تحریف کرده است و نامی از این آنتی ویروس در این سایت وجود ندارد لطفا در این جا نام آنتی ویروس را جستجو کنید تا سرتان کلاه نرود.

----------


## joker

این کار به رویه بدی تبدیل شده ، حتی nod32 هم به قول یک بنده خدائی بعضی وقتها جدول را از وسط کات میکرد تا اول باشه. :لبخند گشاده!: 

منتها دیگه کار از گرفتن آمار رد شده ، همه میگن اولن ، برای همین من تست عملی ازش گرفتم دیدم واقعا هر دو آنتی ویروس را همزمان به صورت آپدیت در اختیار داره . 


پیوستی به نقل از اینجا :
این عکس از روی سایت eset لینک داده شده
http://www.eset.com/images/graphs/gr..._detection.jpg

و عکس ضمیمه از سایت AV

----------


## m.soleimani

> شناسایی ویروس‌های شناخته شده 99.9%


البته این ممکن هست و نشونه صداقت چون اگر صادق نبودن می‌گفتن 100%  :لبخند گشاده!:  
اگر راست می‌گین ویروس‌های شناخته نشده را بشناسین ولی در کل جالب هست کلن اعتماد به نفس چیز خوبیه ./

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

من دیگه با امن پرداز همکاری نمی کنم و خبر جدیدی در مورد ضدبدافزارشون ندارم ولی ظاهرا مدتیه نسخۀ بتای محصولشون رلیز شده؛ سایتشون رو ببینید:
http://amnpardaz.com/products/eps.html
(جایی برای دانلود یا فروش نذاشتن. سعی می کنم باهاشون تماس بگیرم و اگر شد یه نسخه گرفته و بررسی کنم و نتیجه اش رو در همین بخش قرار بدم)

----------


## Nima NT

البته به نظر میاد هنوز Beta هستش ، درسته ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> البته به نظر میاد هنوز Beta هستش ، درسته ؟





> ولی ظاهرا مدتیه نسخۀ بتای محصولشون رلیز شده


I wonder.....

----------


## Nima NT

یه سوال ؟ آیا مثل آنتی ویروس شید از موتورهای خارجی استفاده کردن یا موتور آنتی ویروس هم تولید داخلی هستش ؟

پیوست : چشم آدم ضعیف باشه همین میشه دیگه.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم هیچ چیزش کپی نیست و همۀ بخش ها رو دوستان زحمتش رو کشیدن

----------


## antimalware

:::تا جایی که من اطلاع ندارم هیچ چیزش کپی نیست و همۀ بخش ها رو دوستان زحمتش رو کشیدن ::

هیچکدوم از موتورها متعلق به خودشون نیست،

:)

به همین علت هم نتایج اون آنتی ویروس رو شرکت سوئیسی منتشر نکرده است

یکی از شرایط بهرمندی از نتایج آنتی ویروس این شرکت داشتن یک موتور مستقل می باشد

و این یعنی چی ؟

باهوش ها زودتر به حرف بیاند ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

مگه محصولشون رو جایی معرفی کردن ؟ (من که هنوز ندیدم)
همونطور که عرض کردم در مدتی که من باهاشون همکاری داشتم واقعا تمام قسمت ها توسط خود تیم فنی امن پرداز ایجاد شد و برنامه نویسای بسیار باهوش و توانمندی داشت و داره؛ البته در نهایت این برنامه به دست همه مون می رسه و با بررسیش می فهمیم چیکارا کرده و چقدر توانمندی داره، ولی لطفا سعی نکنید تاپیک رو به بیراهه بکشید

ادیت: من هنوز این نسخه رو ندیدم و تست نکردم

----------


## Nima NT

متاسفانه همه عادت کردیم زود قضاوت کنیم ، محصول همون طوری که عنوان شده بتا هست ، آیا نیازی هست که محصول بتا در آزمایشهای معتبر جهانی شرکت کنه ؟ آیا شرکت گفته شرکت کرده ؟ آیا دلیلی عنوان کرده که چرا شرکت نکرده یا کرده و ... ؟ پس وقتی هنوز هیچ چیزی مشخص نیست بهتر هست داستان سرایی نشه ، من به امن پرداز هیچ ربطی ندارم و باهاشون کار نکردم ولی گفته شما متاسفانه صحیح نیست.

----------


## fariba123

ایمن تنها آنتی ویروس ایرانیه که سابقه 17-18 ساله داره و قبل از  خیلی از آنتی ویروسهای مطرح امروز وجو داشته
فقط متاسفانه به دلیل عدم حمایت و خیلی از موارد دیگه که از حوصله این بحث خارجه نتونست به جایگاه واقعی خودش برسه
درسته که جا برای کار زیاد داره ولی بدون حمایت کاری نمیشه کرد
نمیدونم چرا ما ایرانیا همیشه عادت داریم تولیدات داخلی رو سرکوب کنیم و از نمونه های خارجیش استفاده کنیم.نمونه های خارجی هم با حمایت مردمش به اینجا رسیده و الان نیروهای چند صد هزار نفری داره
شما چنین شرکت هایی با چنین امکاناتی رو با ایمن مقایسه میکنید؟
به نظر من با وجود همه کمبود ها بهترین بوده

----------


## Delphi Coder

واقعا تلاش و پشتکار خیلی زیادی انجام شده که هنوز هم اسمی از این برنامه برده میشه. من این آنتی ویروس رو از زمان DOS میشناسم (حول و حوش سال 76) اون موقع اینترنت به شکل بسیار محدود و در دسترس شرکتهای خاصی بود. و بنابراین ورود ویروس به ایران معمولا از مجاری غیر از اینترنت بود. در آن زمان این آنتی ویروس تقریبا بعد از  Toolkit آنتی ویروس Dr Solomon بهترین بود و به جرات میشه گفت حدود 90% ویروسهایی که در ایران وجود داشت رو شناسایی و پاکسازی میکرد. البته پاکسازی مخصوص نسخه اصلی بود که به قیمت 30000 تومان به فروش میرسید (قفل فلاپی داشت) و نسخه دمو فقط شناسایی میکرد. به دلیل اینکه از Toolkit به صورت مجانی استفاده میشد طبیعتا اون آنتی ویروس زیاد شناخته نشد. بعد از عمومیت پیدا کردن استفاده از ویندوز کم کم همون معروفیت محدودی که این آنتی ویروس برای خودش پیدا کرده بود کمرنگ تر شد. بعد ها نسخه ویندوزش هم ساخته شد ولی استقبال خوبی ازش نشد.
اما این نرم افزار به دلیل سورس های محدودی که به ویروسها داره راه بسیار طولانی رو باید طی کنه تا به سطح بازار جهانی آنتی ویروسها برسه. در ضمن مسائل تحریم هم بی تاثیر در فروش این نرم افزار نخواهد بود. برای همین از بیرون که به قضیه نگاه میکنیم راه سختی در پیش داره ولی به نظر من می ارزه چون در صورت موفقیت برا صاحبش $ و در کل برای کشورمون ارز آوری خواهد داشت.
در کل به نظر من باید تشویق و حمایتش کرد چون مسیری هست که در بدترین حالت (حتی به احتمال 20% موفقیت) هم ارزش سعی کردن داره.

----------


## hamedre81

من از شید استفاده می کردم اول خوب بنظر می اومد ولی چون فایروال نداشت ولش کردم 

در مورد ایمن هم باید بگم من حالا نصب هستم تا هم ازش راضی هستم 
قدرت فایروالش هم بنظر من که خوبه!

توضیحات در مورد ایمن
http://www.imenantivirus.com/#Phoenix.htm

----------


## Nima NT

> من از شید استفاده می کردم اول خوب بنظر می اومد ولی چون فایروال داشت ولش کردم 
> 
> در مورد ایمن هم باید بگم من حالا نصب هستم تا هم ازش راضی هستم 
> قدرت فایروالش هم بنظر من که خوبه!
> 
> توضیحات در مورد ایمن
> http://www.imenantivirus.com/#Phoenix.htm


شید به نظرم فایروال نداره
 ایمن OEM Partner شرکت BitDefender شده به نظر من خوب بود موتور رو خریداری میکردن و در قالب یه تولید ملی ازش استفاده میکردن اینطوری احساس فارسی شدن محصول رو به کاربر منتقل میکنه

----------

